# Sticky  Post your carbon Trek bikes here



## rollinrob

This could be the most popular bike high end bike in the world. The 5200 and its cousins the 5500, 5900, Madones and Pilots need a place to be shown. This is the place and this is my Trek 5200. It is a 2002 US Postal Trek I bought in June 2004 for 1799.99 at a LBS in northen CA. It is sweet, I love it and have about 2500 miles on it.


----------



## 12x23

*My 5900*

First time to try this, let's see how it goes.


----------



## RkFast

Here is my new Trek Madone:








Isnt she sweet? Its like that Harley commercial...this is the bike I "almost" have. According to Trek, I should have it some time before the Messiah returns. Either that or before lunch is ready, depending on who I talk to over at Trek. I think there is a shortage of seat post grease or something that according to Trek has thrown the entire bicycle industry into a spiral of chaos. Word is, they may have a human sacrifice in the streets of Waterloo to try and appease the "Bike" Gods. Either way, Im LOVING "almost" having such a sweet bike.


----------



## Kconradx5

*Pilot 5.0*

I ordered in the first week in January and I picked it up 2/4. I have only put on 100 miles but that was enough to decide it is a keeper


----------



## Trek_envy

Kconradx5 said:


> I ordered in the first week in January and I picked it up 2/4. I have only put on 100 miles but that was enough to decide it is a keeper


Those reflectors have got to go. Its a sin!!!


----------



## Trek_envy

I guess I fall into the "Here is my New Madone" category. All I have right now is a receipt for the deposit that I made.

Hopefully May is just a conservative estimate of the real delivery 

Pics will come.


----------



## jbrumm

*Two for Me...*

These puppies are handing on my wall, until the weather gets better and the roads are cleaner. I am currently riding a trek 2300.


----------



## Kconradx5

*They are gone*



Trek_envy said:


> Those reflectors have got to go. Its a sin!!!


This picture was taken the minute I got home from the Trek Store and you are right they were sinful and were removed within minutes of taking the photo. The difference between my Trek 1000 and this new Carbon Fiber Pilot is amazing.


----------



## cydswipe

*Old School*

Pfffft. You Mamby Pambys and your 'new' carbon bikes. In my day the carbon was heavy. Like this brick. 5 more years and I'll be retro cool. Dig it suckas.


----------



## CARBON110

*Nice bikes!*

wErD up~!


----------



## mwinoski

*2005 Madone 5.9*

stock except Michelin pro race tires and King headset


----------



## jbrumm

*Nice*



mwinoski said:


> stock except Michelin pro race tires and King headset


When I saw that paint scheme on the Trek website I wasn't impressed. But, it looks real nice in the photo. What wheels did your bike come with? The '04 madone 5.9 wheels are pretty week.


----------



## johngfoster

*2005 Trek Madone 5.2*

Just got this one and she rides great. However, had the obligatory 1st ride flat a week ago.


----------



## mwinoski

jbrumm said:


> When I saw that paint scheme on the Trek website I wasn't impressed. But, it looks real nice in the photo. What wheels did your bike come with? The '04 madone 5.9 wheels are pretty week.


Thanks, It came with Bontrager Race X Lite Aero. It also came with standard weight tubes and Bontrager Race X Lite tires. Replaced with Michelin Pro Race tires and Bontrager superlight tubes. The Wheelset I believe is the one that Postal team was using in past years.

I also have a set of 04' Mavic Ksyrium Sl that spin up real fast and are tough as nails but you really fight the bike in a crosswind.


----------



## Trek_envy

*How-Come?*



johngfoster said:


> Just got this one and she rides great. However, had the obligatory 1st ride flat a week ago.


How come you got last year's Race-Lites?

Are they what come with the Ultegra 9?


----------



## johngfoster

Those were the wheels that came with it out of the box. The front rim was already damage in the shipping so my LBS traded it out for one from one of their floor bikes--same wheel though.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog

*05?*



jbrumm said:


> These puppies are handing on my wall, until the weather gets better and the roads are cleaner. I am currently riding a trek 2300.


are you riding the 2005 2300 w/ the ultegra 10? if so, how does it ride? I've been lusting after that bike for so long, sometimes i dream about it.


----------



## cf5200

This is my 2004 Madone 5.9 P1 Mountain Storm.


----------



## cf5200

My 2002 5200.....


----------



## jbrumm

*Pretty Close...*



sgt_hedgehog said:


> are you riding the 2005 2300 w/ the ultegra 10? if so, how does it ride? I've been lusting after that bike for so long, sometimes i dream about it.



My 2300 is a 2004 frame that I had painted. While it was at paint, I upgraded the gruppo to Ultegra 10. Velomax wheels. It rides great. I prefer the Madone, but I don't mind riding the 2300 this winter. That's why I bought the 2300 in the first place, so I wouldn't trash the Madone in the New England winter.

I got a great deal on the 2300 because I picked it up at the end of 2004. I was going to grab one off ebay, but I got a new one for just a bit more. There are alot of aluminum bikes with carbon stays and forks with Ultegra parts on the market. I happen to be a lifelong Trek fan so that's why I got the 2300.


----------



## RkFast

Here she is.....my 5.2 Madone......Trek's paint job is pretty nice. A real heavy shot of clear coat makes her shine. All Ultegra 10 and the new Bonti wheelset.


----------



## Trek_envy

How are the new Race-Lites?

Stiff?


----------



## sgt_hedgehog

jbrumm said:


> My 2300 is a 2004 frame that I had painted.


do you have a weight for it?


----------



## paddlerx

*on the fence*

i'm thinking about the 5.2 as well. what do you think of the package it comes with? how are the wheels? any regrets?


----------



## jbrumm

*Weight Varies...*



sgt_hedgehog said:


> do you have a weight for it?


...with wheel selection. The 2300 is significantly heavier than the Madone. With the everyday wheels that I have for the 2300, velomax circuit, it weighs in around 20. The Madone with velomax tempest II wheels is around 17.5 pounds.


----------



## pugdog1

*2004 5200*

FSA Cranks, Conti GP3000 tires, Easton Carbon Bars, Thomson Post and Stem, Fizik Carbon Arione, Dura Ace Levers, 7800 Brakes.

I just ordered a 2005 5.9 SL.


----------



## FRANKTANK232

New here, but here it is. 










1999 Trek 5500, with Ultegra brakes, 105 every where else (drivetrain). Rolf Comps.

Its kinda old school, but i like it


----------



## trumpetman

*Carbon Wheels?*



cf5200 said:


> This is my 2004 Madone 5.9 P1 Mountain Storm.


Are those the XXX-lite carbon rimmed wheels? Those are such nice wheels!

John


----------



## cf5200

trumpetman said:


> Are those the XXX-lite carbon rimmed wheels? Those are such nice wheels!
> 
> John


Yes and thanks


----------



## trumpetman

*carbon wheels*



cf5200 said:


> Yes and thanks


I assume they are tubulars. Do you ride them everyday or just as race wheels? What tire do you like? Have you tried TUFO extreme tape?

I ask because I too have a P1 Madonne 5.9 Mountain Storm with XXX-Lite wheels (2005 model). I have the new carbon stem and put an FSA K-Wing carbon bar on it. With Time RSX Ti pedals and water battle cages it is sub-16 lbs in 60 cm size. Only problem is the bike is sooo nice I am afraid to race it. One thing for sure - a photo can't do the bike justice!

John


----------



## jakerson

*Here is my 2005 Madone 5.2*

Here is my Madone 5.2, American classic cr420s, Ritchey compact crank/Ultegra 9spd, easton seatpost, fizik seat. I got it on 3/26. I've got about 200 miles on it. Replacing the American Classic CR420's with some of OddsNEndo's Niobiums shortly. (New wheels are on order, and my old wheels are listed on ebay now)


----------



## cf5200

trumpetman said:


> I assume they are tubulars. Do you ride them everyday or just as race wheels? What tire do you like? Have you tried TUFO extreme tape?
> 
> I ask because I too have a P1 Madonne 5.9 Mountain Storm with XXX-Lite wheels (2005 model). I have the new carbon stem and put an FSA K-Wing carbon bar on it. With Time RSX Ti pedals and water battle cages it is sub-16 lbs in 60 cm size. Only problem is the bike is sooo nice I am afraid to race it. One thing for sure - a photo can't do the bike justice!
> 
> John


Hey John. Yes I have tubulars (Vittoria Corsa EVO-CX). I ride them every day (I dont race). Haven't tried the TUFO extreme tape. Thinking about the FSA K-Wing. Just havent made up my mind yet. Do you like the bar?

Keith


----------



## trumpetman

*FSA Kwing*



cf5200 said:


> Hey John. Yes I have tubulars (Vittoria Corsa EVO-CX). I ride them every day (I dont race). Haven't tried the TUFO extreme tape. Thinking about the FSA K-Wing. Just havent made up my mind yet. Do you like the bar?
> 
> Keith


Yes I like the bar a lot. Can make mounting a computer a challenge though.

John


----------



## rollinrob

trumpetman said:


> Yes I like the bar a lot. Can make mounting a computer a challenge though.
> 
> John


You can always mount it on the stem..


----------



## John Ryder

Small change in about a week...a set of new Mavic Ksyrium ES's, after that its done.


----------



## mwinoski

John Ryder said:


> Small change in about a week...a set of new Mavic Ksyrium ES's, after that its done.


What a awesome looking machine!....may I ask what if anything you dont like about the race x lites?


----------



## trauma-md

Project 1 Madone SL 5.9 Mountain Storm...Full Campy Record (Compact)....XXX Lite Carbon Clinchers....Deda Newton stem/215 bar...I finally have my dream bike....(for now)


----------



## John Ryder

I really liked the race x lites but the Ksyriums ES's look much better...don't you think?


----------



## HSalas

*Two more for the road...*

I've got one from each end of OCLV history...
First is a 1992 model year 5200:









The other is a 2006 Madone SL 5.9:









I liked the 10 speed drivetrain so much, I updated my 5200 to Ultegra-10:


----------



## cmatcan

HSalas said:


> I've got one from each end of OCLV history...
> First is a 1992 model year 5200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is a 2006 Madone SL 5.9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the 10 speed drivetrain so much, I updated my 5200 to Ultegra-10:



the sl 5.9 looks awesome, i like the wheels minus the decals. how did you take them off, any special technique? i wonder if the outline of the letters will eventually fade or remain. definitely looks a lot cleaner, think i might do this with my sl 5.2 when it comes in.


----------



## Drone 5200

I like that upgrade to the 10 speed. Did it myself.


----------



## HSalas

*Stock wheels (!)*



cmatcan said:


> the sl 5.9 looks awesome, i like the wheels minus the decals. how did you take them off, any special technique? i wonder if the outline of the letters will eventually fade or remain. definitely looks a lot cleaner, think i might do this with my sl 5.2 when it comes in.


The wheels actually came that way, they're the "Ti anodized" version.


----------



## cmatcan

oooohhhhh ok that explains a lot. do the race lite's come with decals though or is it graphics? i still think i might want to strip the decals. they're ok on the x-lites but the race lites are fugly.


----------



## HSalas

*Decals, decals*

The Race X Lites on the Madone have what look like anodized graphics. Nothing I can get a fingernail under to peel off, and I wouldn't try scraping.

The Race Lites on the 5200 have decals. I would think they would come off fairly easily, but I don't mind them at all.


----------



## John Ryder

race x lites are lazer etched.


----------



## [email protected]

John Ryder said:


> I really liked the race x lites but the Ksyriums ES's look much better...don't you think?


The xxxrace lite are much faster lighter than the mavics es my friend has them nowhere near as good.


----------



## yessl

Here's my new ride...


----------



## Roastie

yessl said:


> Here's my new ride...


Thats one DAMN sweet ride !!!!!


----------



## yessl

Roastie said:


> Thats one DAMN sweet ride !!!!!


Oh yeah - you're right about that. Lance may have said "_no gifts_", but I can only say "_no excuses_"...


----------



## Drone 5200

You are a sexy beast! 



yessl said:


> Here's my new ride...


----------



## yessl

Drone 5200 said:


> You are a sexy beast!


Grrrrrr baby, very grrrrrr...


----------



## skulker

My new 2006 Madone SL 5.2


----------



## montyw2

I also have a 1999 5500 in USPS colors...


----------



## rollinrob

montyw2 said:


> I also have a 1999 5500 in USPS colors...



Nice, how much does she weigh? I really like the understated 'Trek" graphics on the downtube.


----------



## montyw2

rollinrob said:


> Nice, how much does she weigh? I really like the understated 'Trek" graphics on the downtube.


Thanks!
16.4lbs without seatbag. I think it is a reasonable weight.


----------



## raketmensch

*P1 5.9 Sl*

My 2006 Project One 5.9 SL. D/A drivetrain, mostly Bontrager bits, with Chris King headset, Speedplay zero Ti pedals, and the "Sabreline" paint job. I think I'm going to change the tires to Michelin Pro Race 2's, and the saddle is still on probation. Other than that, though, it's pretty much the bike of my dreams.


----------



## cycling6500

*Renewed 2002 Trek 5200*

>12,000 miles and still love it.


----------



## fafaafooie

*06" Madone 5.2*

Here is my 06' Madone with a few upgrades.
2500 miles and and still lovin' it. It is like
riding a magic carpet.


FFF


----------



## WhiskeyNovember

fafaafooie said:


> Here is my 06' Madone with a few upgrades.
> 2500 miles and and still lovin' it. It is like
> riding a magic carpet.
> 
> 
> FFF



...And Seinfeld on in the background. Excellent....


----------



## fafaafooie

Soup Nazi episode to be exact.

No soup for you!


FFF


----------



## lange79

*2006 5.9 Sl*

Easton EC 90 SLX Fork
Chris King Headset
Zero 050 Wheels
Zero Gravity Brakes
USE Alien Seatpost
Easton EC90 Handlebar (being shipped)
Ritchey WCS Stem (being shipped)

15.2 lbs hopefully 14.99 after bars and stem


----------



## stihl

Beautiful.


----------



## jgilmore0

*USPS 2002 Trek 5200*

This is my 2002 Trek with Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL, Ultegra, USE carbon alien seatpost, Selle Italia SLR Trans Am, ITM Millenium stem, 3TTT prima bars, ultegra pedals. Kind of old schoold, but if it ain't broke...


----------



## rgr692

*My Dream Build is complete*

Here are the Specs:

2001 USPS Trek 5900 Super Light 54cm
Everything else is either 2005 or 2006
Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed Group 
Shimano Dura Ace pedals
Shimano Flight Deck 10 Speed Wireless computer
Garmin 305 HRM/GPS (super cool)
Easton EC 90 SL Carbon Fiber fork (straight blade)
Easton EC 90 Zero Set Back Carbon Fiber seat post
Selle San Marco Aspide saddle
Bontrager XXX OS carbon fiber stem
Bontrager Race Lite Handle bar (couldn't justify price for carbon fiber bars)
Mavic Ksyrium ES Clincher wheelset (totally sweet)


----------



## singlespeed1

*2005 Trek 5000*

Here is a picture of my 2005 Trek 5000. A mix of Bontrager, 105 and Ultegra. This is the first Trek 5000 posted on this thread. Not sure why, seems like the Trek 5200 and up are more popular. Any way my bike is stock except for Michelin Pro Race tire and USPS Selle San Marco saddle.


----------



## rollinrob

nice bikes ya'll, keep posting!


----------



## derrickusmcirr

thanks for posting that 5000... Looks nice.


----------



## derrickusmcirr

how much does the trek 5000 weight?


----------



## z ken

just brought 2006 madone 5.2 Sl ( midnight blue ) instead ultegre 10 triple stock, i replaced with dura ace 10, with orb II pedal, my bike weight less than 16.5 and soon replacing race light wheels with zipp 303 tubular, my bike should weight less than 15.5 lbs. in the future might also replace x-lite seatpost, race light stem and handbar, throwing zero gravity ti brakeset to sweeten the final piece, by then my bike bike might weight in a 14.90 and change.


----------



## footballcat

my 06 5.9


----------



## AZDYJJK

*2006 Trek 5200*

I just purchased this today from a private owner for $1,120. Can't wait to take it out after I tune and dial it in.


----------



## myette10

here are my two...
good weather/road race bike: 05 5.2 sl with some DA 10 stuff taken off an 04 5500 
bad weather/crit bike: 04 5200 with the Ult 10 stuff that came on the 5.2 sl 

saddle position is identical (thomson post is coming for the 5200) but I'm torn between the racier 130mm -10 degree stem on the sl and the slightly more recreational 120mm - 6 degree stem on the 5200. If I ever decide which I like better, I'll get another and set the two bikes up the same.


----------



## ckelly49

2006 5200
stock for now.


----------



## tellico climber

Awesome bike yessl


----------



## rollinrob

footballcat said:


> my 06 5.9


 Dude, that is an awesome paint job. I love it. Good choice!


----------



## SJCzar

My new baby girl.


----------



## no-1

*my P-1 carbon duo-tone*

so this is one of mine.


----------



## Kenacycle

Just bought this bike used a month ago. Upgraded all the parts to Dura Ace and today I Just put on a set of new Veloflex Corsa blue tires! Looks sharp!










/


----------



## gradosu

I just got this bike last week. 2002 Trek 5500. 9-speed full dura-ace. Really smooth ride and responsive handling. If it's good enough for lance I guess it will work for me


----------



## chrisnorton

07 5.2 SL










Replaced that horrible silver tape with white the other day, don't know why I ever went with silver.


----------



## azuredrptp

Here are mine...









'06 Project 1









'08 I just brought home.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisnorton

that black and white is about the nicest looking trek i've ever seen


----------



## Daddy yo yo

*here's my pride*! long live all the pre-2008-madones!


----------



## ping771

Nice 08 Madone! First one I've seen posted by an owner. What size is it and is it the Performance or Pro Fit?




azuredrptp said:


> Here are mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '06 Project 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '08 I just brought home.:thumbsup:


----------



## azuredrptp

Daddy yo yo said:


> *here's my pride*! long live all the pre-2008-madones!



SWEET Bike Daddy yo yo! I still bow to your freakin awesome ride!  

What handlebar tape is that might I ask?


----------



## azuredrptp

ping771 said:


> Nice 08 Madone! First one I've seen posted by an owner. What size is it and is it the Performance or Pro Fit?


Thanks. It's a performance 54.


----------



## Daddy yo yo

azuredrptp said:


> SWEET Bike Daddy yo yo! I still bow to your freakin awesome ride!


thx! :blush2:


azuredrptp said:


> What handlebar tape is that might I ask?


deda tape, dark greyish color (i don't know the accurate color code, sorry! but there's at least another greyish color which is a pretty light grey). but it was quite hard to get, i only found one dealer in germany & austria who had this color in stock.


----------



## Olancha

Daddy Yo Yo, that's the nicest looking Madone I've ever seen!


----------



## sw3759

*what is the seat height set at on your 54?*

hey azuredrptp,
congrats on your new steed!
curious what is seat height measurement set at in the photo of your new 54cm Madone?
70 something i assume?

thanks,
Scott W


----------



## Coppi51

Daddy Yo Yo: sweeeet ride man!

Here is my updated '03 5900:


----------



## azuredrptp

sw3759 said:


> hey azuredrptp,
> congrats on your new steed!
> curious what is seat height measurement set at in the photo of your new 54cm Madone?
> 70 something i assume?
> 
> thanks,
> Scott W


Hey Scott - Thanks. Good eye, the seat is at almost 70, I think it was just a lil under at about 69.85 on both bikes.


----------



## z ken

azure: yeah i agree that your madone is better looking than the current Giant/Orbea, ahem i mean new Madone. heheh how's the 303?? that's my orginally choice of wheels ( currently riding 404 and so far it's been a " zoom zoom " experience )


----------



## uzziefly

Here's mine. The picure taken doesn't do it too much justice though.. :mad2:

edit: I'll post a new picture soon with new bar tape as well as a DA crank which I'm now using since a few months back.


----------



## z ken

uzziefly: great looking bike. applaud. is that size 54 or 56?? err are you going to lower the stem and cut the fork?? it would look perfect. just a thought.


----------



## Bluechip

Coppi51 said:


> Daddy Yo Yo: sweeeet ride man!
> 
> Here is my updated '03 5900:


Is that a CK headset? Did you have Trek remove the lower cup or did you do it yourself? Mine is currently back at Trek having it removed now. Has it solved the problems? What fork did you go with?


----------



## Coppi51

Bluechip said:


> Has it solved the problems? What fork did you go with?


Yeah...went with a Chris Kind headset...

The original Cane Creek headset started making noise last year. I then became aware of the replacement that Trek was offering. Sooo, my shop sent the frame/fork back...Trek put in the sleeve (to eliminate the 1.125-1.25 fork taper)...

Got back the frame with a new fork. Not sure if its RaceXLite or not...it was an alu steerer and was 440 grams uncut...

The Chris King was not included in the swap though...I decided to put that in myself...

No problems since then...front end feels much much better...


----------



## Bluechip

Coppi51 said:


> Yeah...went with a Chris Kind headset...
> 
> The original Cane Creek headset started making noise last year. I then became aware of the replacement that Trek was offering. Sooo, my shop sent the frame/fork back...Trek put in the sleeve (to eliminate the 1.125-1.25 fork taper)...
> 
> Got back the frame with a new fork. Not sure if its RaceXLite or not...it was an alu steerer and was 440 grams uncut...
> 
> The Chris King was not included in the swap though...I decided to put that in myself...
> 
> No problems since then...front end feels much much better...



Since I got the 5900 used I am having to pay for the fix myself. Trek is charging $50 + shipping for the sleeve. I picked up a XXX Lite fork and a Ritchey headset for $200 on Ebay so I will be ready when it gets back.


----------



## uzziefly

z ken said:


> uzziefly: great looking bike. applaud. is that size 54 or 56?? err are you going to lower the stem and cut the fork?? it would look perfect. just a thought.


It's a 54 cm 5.9 SSL.

yeah I'm getting a new stem with some rise in it so I might lower the stem and hence, I haven't cut the steerer tube yet. (not fork!!! I wouldn't wanna cut my fork dude :yikes: )

I'm still trying to figure out how to resize photos on my powerbook so I could post a better picture with the new crank and bar tape on it.


----------



## z ken

i mean steer tube, not fork. you know what i mean. heheh just curious, are you going to buy the new madone?? for me thanks but no thanks b/c i don't like giant/orbea.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember

z ken said:


> for me thanks but no thanks b/c i don't like giant/orbea.


You've made your point, z ken. Many times now. It's getting old.


----------



## uzziefly

I'll only get one if I'm suddenly given a cash windfall. So, nope. I'd like one but it doesn't mean I'll get one or have to have one. So, nope once again.


----------



## CARBON110

lol!

** passes advil and a shot of Grey Goose to WN to ease the pain **

=)


----------



## azuredrptp

CARBON110 said:


> lol!
> 
> ** passes advil and a shot of Grey Goose to WN to ease the pain **
> 
> =)



lemme get some of that Grey Goose too!


----------



## CFBlue

*My '04 5500*

Sorry for the poor backdrop and otherwise poor pic, but the wife refused to hang up a white sheet as a backdrop. I just added the Bonti Aeros three weeks ago, and as an aside - these are one great set of wheels. After demoing a set and before buying, I rode a new Madone for a weekend. Nice, but I will take mine, with the Aeros. I have also put a FSA K-Wing bar on, and a FSA setback post. Love it, but then I might not be totally objective.


----------



## the sky above tar below

That's a beautiful bike, love the gray and white.


----------



## johnnychimpo

blaaa


----------



## 99trek5200

Here is my 2004 Project 1 5900 Triple. This thing climbs like a goat and with the Rolf Prima Elans is speedy on the flats. (Well, as speedy as I can be)


----------



## wilric44

azuredrptp said:


> Here are mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '06 Project 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '08 I just brought home.:thumbsup:


Whats the spec on your Madone. Bike looks great. What did your LBS sell it for.


----------



## johnnychimpo

This is my new bike. Just got it today. Cant wait to break it in tomorrow! Any suggestions on my geometry like handle bar position or anything you notice with the bike? Its a 54cm size frame. Im 5' 8".


----------



## Export A

Turn your bars up a bit......Did you finally figure out what bike it is?


----------



## johnnychimpo

2005 Madone 5.2 frame P1 custom paint job


----------



## z ken

johnny: nice bike. kind of weird seeing orange in Trek. unique?? perhap. are you going to lower handle/stem?? of course it's just a suggestion. finally hate to say but don't you think the saddle is bit " too beefy "??


----------



## johnnychimpo

I was thinking about lowering the stem or inverting it. That saddles is quite beefy. I agree. I think i will use it until my lower end gets use to riding then swap out for a selle or somthing.

If i lower the stem i have no idea how to cut the fork tube to the right length.


----------



## z ken

i think you CAN lower your stem WITHOUT cutting your fork tube. so just lower it bit and bit until you're real comfortable with ( once you're ready just go to your LBS and have them cut for you. it'll be quick and may be $ 20. or you can let it be and not cut it even when the stem is down. that way you can raise your stem later on ) about saddle, that's a personal thing since everyone is different. for me Selle Italia SLR, 135 grams work for me even for those 50+ miles.


----------



## epicxt

*Here's how, but do you need to?*



johnnychimpo said:


> I was thinking about lowering the stem or inverting it. That saddles is quite beefy. I agree. I think i will use it until my lower end gets use to riding then swap out for a selle or somthing.
> 
> If i lower the stem i have no idea how to cut the fork tube to the right length.


For right now if you are experimenting with your position you can simply remove the top cap, loosen the stem, remove a spacer or two from under the stem and then replace the stem, adding the spacers on top of the stem, and then readjusting your headset. Or you can just flip the stem as you mentioned. This would let you keep more of your steer tube, which helps with the resale value...

However, your position (and how low you want to go with your stem) depends entirely on how flexible your hamstrings are, how strong your core muscles are, and what your riding style is. Don't be bullied into dropping into an uncomfortably low position before your body is ready for it.

If you can afford it, I would recommend getting fit by a qualified specialist (be prepared to pay $75-$200). This could be the most important investment for comfort as it can prevent neck/lower back pain by putting your body in its correct spot.

As to your bars, a good ballpark adjustment is to position the flat section at the end of the ergo bars so it's parallel to the ground or pointing slightly down. Tweak as needed from there.

Good luck, and have fun with your new bike!:thumbsup: 
Epicxt


----------



## tuanmynsr

*Trek Madone 5.9 SL*

Here is my Trek Madone


----------



## z ken

tuan: sweet looking bike. big george would apprecited it.


----------



## RoubRider

This baby can fly!





















Tom


----------



## z ken

Mini-Vader would appreciated it.


----------



## Pirate_

I recently purchased this 06 madone 5.5. Not bad for 2k new IMO.


----------



## cydswipe

*Update*

I swapped out the original fork for a Trek TT and Chris King headset.


----------



## womensecks

bringing the thread back up.

*trek5200
*


----------



## thedips

nice bike.. looks like my little brothers bike...
oh wait...

hahah
you should put the bonti compact carbon cranks on.. then it will be finished


----------



## womensecks

repost?

my 5200


----------



## jan r

*Trek 5000*

Heres mine. About 10 weeks old. 07 5000. Have 800 plus miles on it allready and am haveing alot of good rides. The ride quality is good and responsive and accelerates well, my only problem is the Bontrager race light crank set. The black chrome is starting to peel off and from sweating the chrome is starting to pit and bubble. I have waxed the crank about 15 times and no matter what after every ride the fowllowing day you see a new bubble in the chrome. I do have to take it to the shop and see what will happen. hopefully a new 105 crank set. Would be nice. But other than that no other issues except for cutting the rear tire and haveing to replace it from a piece of glass. The owner of the shop were I purchased the bike did tell me of trek warranting out the cranks due to the chrome pealing so I should be ok with that but hopefully not another race lite crank set but maybe a 105 instead as others have posted, Anyways enjoy the pic for I am enjoying the bike after 15 years of mountain biking.
Jan R
Ride On


----------



## jimmyLeggs

*08 6.5*

My new madone


----------



## jbrumm

*This one for Sale*

Here are a couple of pix of my '04 Madone 5.9, which is going on Ebay this week.


----------



## lionheartdds

*2006 Team Discovery Madone SSLx*

Dura Ace group
Chris King headset
Bontrager Race X Lite wheels
Hutchinson Team Discovery tires
Continental tubes
Bontrager Race Lite Pro saddle
USE Alien carbon seatpost
Bontrager Race XXX Lite handlebars 44 cm
Bontrager Race XXX Lite stem 12 degree, 100mm
Bontrager handlebar gel tape
replaced all bearings in wheels, bottom bracket with ceramic bearings
Cateye Mity8 computer
Built completely piece by piece from parts off ebay, all new except for the saddle and wheelset. total investiture $3600 and 3 hours build time and tuning.
weight without pedals 15 lbs even. This Christmas I'll treat my bike to Race XXX lite carbons, and change out the brakes to Zero Grav titaniums (which I have two pairs of and sitting on the shelf since I'm too lazy right now to swap them), and a Race Lite Pro full carbon saddle, and drop the weight down to 13 lbs 10 oz. just for fun


----------



## lionheartdds

VERY COOL. I thought about swapping the ES wheels off my Felt F3C for the Bonty Race X Lites on my '06 Discovery Channel Madone SSLx, but it doesn't really match too well on mine. bummer cause I like the ride of the Ksyrium ES wheels MUCH better than the Bonty Race X Lites.


----------



## PseuZQ

*Composite Commuter*

The 5200 has been stripped bare for a repaint. In the meantime, I'm riding this (And my MTB):


----------



## lionheartdds

*renovated my Madone last week.*

changed the shifter hoods to match the white bonty handlebar tape. switched to a much more comfortable specialized toupe team saddle, and swapped out the bonty race x lite wheelset for dura ace wheels with continental attack force set. Also swapped out the 53/39 chainrings for 56/44 chainrings-needed to add 4.5mm of shims to the drive side crank to get clearance though. Altogether much better ride now, although it's about 8 oz heavier.:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy yo yo

what's the problem with the lower headset cup???  it looks like the headset isn't properly installed...


----------



## zac

lionheartdds said:


> changed the shifter hoods to match the white bonty handlebar tape. switched to a much more comfortable specialized toupe team saddle, and swapped out the bonty race x lite wheelset for dura ace wheels with continental attack force set. Also swapped out the 53/39 chainrings for 56/44 chainrings-needed to add 4.5mm of shims to the drive side crank to get clearance though. Altogether much better ride now, although it's about 8 oz heavier.:thumbsup:


If you don't mind me asking, why a 56/44?


----------



## lionheartdds

Sorry, wrong place to post reply....


----------



## lionheartdds

zac said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why a 56/44?


Sounds strange, but I live in the foothills of the northern california sierras, and the original 53/11 ratio didn't seem quite enough on the downhills, and the harsher climbing on the 44/27 is good conditioning for me. On long flat roads, I'm finding I really like having the larger chainrings-even if it does work me out a bit more (OK, right now it's working me out a LOT more, but that's good for me).


----------



## Daddy yo yo

ok for the chainrings but my question regarding the lower headset cup still remains unanswered. can you post a close-up of the lower headset cup section, please?


----------



## lionheartdds

*wow. good eye for detail.*



Daddy yo yo said:


> what's the problem with the lower headset cup???  it looks like the headset isn't properly installed...


I just checked it. I originally bought the frame new as a project one discovery team SSL, but the head tube was way tight for the headsets I ordered for it, including the chris king set, so I had to ream out the inner diameter of the head tube until the cups would fit. I had it checked by the LBS and he thought it was fine back in October. But on closer inspection it is off about 2 degrees between the top bearing cup and bottom bearing cup. Gulp! and I'm noticing a crack in the fork just below the crown race. Crap!!! I'm extrememly newbie in the build it yourself department-used to be lazy and let the bike shop do everything. I should have let a pro bike shop do this part instead of being so rockheaded about DIY. In your experience, is this fixable or am I out $3K on the fork and frame?:cryin: :mad2:


----------



## Daddy yo yo

lionheartdds said:


> I just checked it. I originally bought the frame new as a project one discovery team SSL, but the head tube was way tight for the headsets I ordered for it, including the chris king set, so I had to ream out the inner diameter of the head tube until the cups would fit. I had it checked by the LBS and he thought it was fine back in October. But on closer inspection it is off about 2 degrees between the top bearing cup and bottom bearing cup. Gulp! and I'm noticing a crack in the fork just below the crown race. Crap!!! I'm extrememly newbie in the build it yourself department-used to be lazy and let the bike shop do everything. I should have let a pro bike shop do this part instead of being so rockheaded about DIY. In your experience, is this fixable or am I out $3K on the fork and frame?:cryin: :mad2:


oh my god, what did you do??? it looks like there's a spare lower headset bearing or baseplate or whatever on the fork. :mad2: if you don't know what to do and don't know how to do it, man, why do you have to do it yourself??? :mad2: :cryin:


----------



## lionheartdds

*it just got worse*



Daddy yo yo said:


> oh my god, what did you do??? it looks like there's a spare lower headset bearing or baseplate or whatever on the fork. :mad2: if you don't know what to do and don't know how to do it, man, why do you have to do it yourself??? :mad2: :cryin:


It's a fixed crown race. It doesn't come off the fork-or at least I haven't been able to get it off the fork. I just tried just now, and now there are 8 vertical cracks along the steerer base below the crown race. AAARGHH. I don't want to lose the matching race XXX fork for this frame. I'm sure the headset bore is fixable, but a new matching fork will definitely be a problem. I'm already combing e-bay for it, and tomorrow I'll bring the bike in to the LBS (he's closed today) and see if it's something Trek will cover under warranty (probably not).
:cryin:


----------



## thien

lionheartdds,

though I do believe you should have taken that CK in to get properly installed, it's not the end of the world if you have to replace the fork. If you contact Trek's Project One dept, they've been known to help out P1 customers in the past. (it might not be cheap)


----------



## lionheartdds

*Update-all is almost well*

  update-the fork is ok despite the 2 degree misalignment.-That big bulging disk thing under the bottom cup is a rubber damper with the crown race poking up through it. It is getting more stressed than it should, but what is actually cracking is the paint around the damper, and I overtightened the steerer which over compressed that damper ring and led to the cracking of the paint. Whew!!! My bike is still alive, but I'm contacting Trek and also a local frame builder to check into how to get the head tube restored properly for a proper fit and placement of the bearing cups.


----------



## zac

lionheartdds said:


> It's a fixed crown race. It doesn't come off the fork-or at least I haven't been able to get it off the fork. I just tried just now, and now there are 8 vertical cracks along the steerer base below the crown race. AAARGHH. I don't want to lose the matching race XXX fork for this frame. I'm sure the headset bore is fixable, but a new matching fork will definitely be a problem. I'm already combing e-bay for it, and tomorrow I'll bring the bike in to the LBS (he's closed today) and see if it's something Trek will cover under warranty (probably not).
> :cryin:


Did you ream out the headtube yourself, or did you have your LBS do it?

That is advanced bike mechanics with specialized and expensive tools, and certainly not a DIY job for a newbie. I hope you did not permanently damage your frame (headtube). The fork can be replaced (yes it is toast). You may also be out a headset too. I would not ride it if you have enough miles on that combination such that you cracked an aluminum steerer tube.

I would also have the frame inspected: To check for damage internally around the Headtube lug to the Top and Down Tubes. That 2° (as you say) out of parallel seatings put enough stress on the steerer to crack it, may have done damage to frame.

(I see we cross posted, good to hear that news, but you should still get things aligned properly.)


----------



## lionheartdds

I called Trek yesterday, but they were already closed. I brought it to the LBS this morning, and the only damage so far is cracked paint on the rubber damper ring on the fork. The only question now is if the head tube can be repaired. Guess I'll find out tomorrow since the shop is closed now as I'm finishing work here at the office. Bummer if the bike is toast since my new Mavick SL's just came in on FedEx today.


----------



## Bluechip

It looks like it's just a rubber washer that is put on to protect the races during shipping. When I got a replacement fork from Trek it had the same thing. Since it was painted I originally thought it was part of the fork too. After closer inspection I noticed it was a little soft. Just pull it off and reinstall the lower race and bearings.


----------



## lionheartdds

Thanks for sharing that. Bill at the LBS didn't know what it was for, but was positive it wasn't part of the fork despite being painted, took it off and found the lower race wasn't even seated all the way, so he re-seated the lower race and put the bike back together. Despite my idiocy in reaming out the head tube, it actually lined up perfect after reseating the race and cinching the whole assembly together. Bill still recommends finding a way to correct the over reamed head tube, possibly finding a headset with longer insertion flange since the head tube was reamed just enough to seat the bearing cups.


----------



## gambo2166

That is just WRONG. Who built the bike like that???? I would never go back. That rubber thing is for shipping and should of been taken OFF!!!!


----------



## lionheartdds

Well, I know that now. It sure looked like it was part of the fork since it was painted over the rubber and the crown race was seated on top of it. Good news is nothing is broken, and the cups are actually aligned after all, although the cups aren't as rigidly held as they should be ideally. Bill, at the LBS, showed me how to make a home made bearing cup press from 5/8 x 6 steel bolts, 5/8-11 nuts, and steel washers, so next time I build a bike like this, I'll know how to press the bearing cups properly instead of reaming out the head tube. I doubt I'll be needing it though. Looks like most bikes now are internal headset types, like the first 5 bikes I built.


----------



## bleed_oil

*2008 6.5 Pro*

Stock except for... 

Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbon saddle,
Zipp 404s (clinchers),
Bontrager Race XXX Lite OS carbon stem,
2 Bontrager Race XXX Lite carbon cages,
and Time RXS Ulteam Ti Carbon pedals.

She's 60cm and around 15.5 lbs
I'll switch out the white bar tape to black once the season is over.

I'm just glad the snow is gone and I can finally put her through her paces!


----------



## uzziefly

bleed_oil said:


> Stock except for...
> 
> Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbon saddle,
> Zipp 404s (clinchers),
> Bontrager Race XXX Lite OS carbon stem,
> 2 Bontrager Race XXX Lite carbon cages,
> and Time RXS Ulteam Ti Carbon pedals.
> 
> She's 60cm and around 15.5 lbs
> I'll switch out the white bar tape to black once the season is over.
> 
> I'm just glad the snow is gone and I can finally put her through her paces!


You have too much spacers! 

Hmm.... It's nice but I kinda find it too red. Just a personal thing though. You swapped out the wheels at your LBS?


----------



## cyclewerkz

my 5.0, first road bike


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Here's a picture of my Madone 5.2 Performance - sorry I haven't gotten around to posting one sooner - I've been too busy riding it!!! Seriously, I picked it up mid October, took all of Jan off and still have 2300 miles - almost broken in  

Bruce in Redding, CA


----------



## XC Roadee

nice bike, nice porsche!

I see some mtbs in the background!

edit: ooops meant to quote a different thread........blah!


----------



## uzziefly

nor_cal_rider said:


> Here's a picture of my Madone 5.2 Performance - sorry I haven't gotten around to posting one sooner - I've been too busy riding it!!! Seriously, I picked it up mid October, took all of Jan off and still have 2300 miles - almost broken in
> 
> Bruce in Redding, CA


Wait.. You have GOT to clean the darn tape please. Thank you.


----------



## uzziefly

*Ttx 9.0*

Already posted this in the TT forum and Lounge but I thought I'd just add to the posts here since it is about Trek bikes.

It's stock for now but will change handlebars soon with groupset and crank to follow at the end of the year perhaps.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

XC Roadee said:


> nice bike, nice porsche!
> 
> I see some mtbs in the background!
> 
> edit: ooops meant to quote a different thread........blah!


Thanx for the compliment - I love both  Looks like my wife lost a bet tho - after she took the pict, I told her someone was gonna comment on my car - she said no way, not enough showing - I told her the tail lights alone was a dead give-away.

Yep, there are several mtn bikes back there too - the one on the ground is my sons, but I have an old 8700 CF Trek for off road rides.

Bruce in Redding


----------



## nicks2192

so much diffrent now it has
bontrager race x lite stem
chris king red headset]
fizik arione saddle 
thomson master piece post
race xxx lite bars 

ill post pics new pics


----------



## cldriver

New to forum, road-biking....Madone 5.2 Pro, couldn't go wrong with the model that won the Tour de France...


----------



## brentster

Awesome Bike!! Congrats.....now ditch those pedals.


----------



## kneejerk

*5.2SL with Aeolus 5.0's*

5.2SL with Aeolus for a day


----------



## Daddy yo yo

@kneejerk: whoa, that is definitely a skyscraper rising on your steerer tube.  maybe a touring bike would have been a better fit!? never seen such a rise in the front section of a road *racing* bike - and honestly, i never wanna see that again. :cryin:


----------



## JimmyORCA

*my first road bike madone 5.2 triple*


----------



## uzziefly

Daddy yo yo said:


> @kneejerk: whoa, that is definitely a skyscraper rising on your steerer tube.  maybe a touring bike would have been a better fit!? never seen such a rise in the front section of a road *racing* bike - and honestly, i never wanna see that again. :cryin:


 

Well, he's happy with his bike. I'm thinkin maybe I should have gone with a Medium TTX instead at times but I'm still dialing my fit in so.....


----------



## johnnychimpo

brentster said:


> Awesome Bike!! Congrats.....now ditch those pedals.


Right?


----------



## Lungsonfire

Let me grab a tissue... I seem to be drooling....


----------



## habitat

cldriver said:


> New to forum, road-biking....Madone 5.2 Pro, couldn't go wrong with the model that won the Tour de France...


Great looking bike, Just lose those toe clips. :thumbsup:


----------



## cydswipe

I updated and made the leap from Ultegra to a mix of Red TT shifters and aero brake levers, Force RD, Rival FD, and Rival Crankset with GXP BB. I like it.


----------



## Pirate_

Here's an update:


----------



## rkb

*This is really cool-*

I saw this bike on RoadCyclingUK website and had to post it here. I love the look, not sure how it would be in a cross wind, but damn it looks cool.


----------



## shanabit

That is SWEET looking. 5.2 with Zippage and RED group


----------



## condor63

kneejerk said:


> 5.2SL with Aeolus for a day


Sweet Ride, the conventional designs rocks, very nice :ihih:


----------



## cldriver

Very nice...I need to get some white hudz.


----------



## sabre104

Here's my 5.9 SL


----------



## cldriver

Pics of my me & my friend's ride this weekend...
Quality may be bad as I had to downsize & resize photos to forum jpg size limit.


----------



## habitat

The pic's came out Niice. Thx for posting them.


----------



## rollinrob

JimmyORCA said:


>



Hey Jimmy Ora, 

I thought you had an Orca. What gives?


----------



## JimmyORCA

I do have an ORCA, but when I posted that picture, that Trek was my first road bike that I bought late last year.


----------



## Getoutandride

nice porsche tucked away in the garage on that first page and nice bike to match!


----------



## Getoutandride

ooh looks like someone has beaten me to the comment!, oh well nice car regardless


----------



## NorthshoreLund

rollinrob said:


> This could be the most popular bike high end bike in the world. The 5200 and its cousins the 5500, 5900, Madones and Pilots need a place to be shown. This is the place and this is my Trek 5200. It is a 2002 US Postal Trek I bought in June 2004 for 1799.99 at a LBS in northen CA. It is sweet, I love it and have about 2500 miles on it.


Best color on a Trek. I had a 56cm frame with Record and loved it. I wish I still had it.:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## jsedlak

sabre104 said:


> Here's my 5.9 SL


Nice bike, but baller hanger. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Ray_from_SA

jsedlak said:


> Nice bike, but baller hanger. Where'd you get it?


You can pick up those hangers at HomeDepot and/or Lowes - they're in the aisle with all the shelving and garage organization stuff. I have all my bikes on them in the garage.


----------



## wevergo

*Trek1 and Trek2 Albert, the Netherlands.*

This was my first Trek Madone 5.2 It still looks great, I love this bike.








My new Trek Madone 5.5 Performance


----------



## sabre104

I like your first one better


----------



## brentster

sabre104 said:


> I like your first one better


I'm afraid I'm going to have to agree. There is no doubt that the ride of the new Madone is about as good as you get, but their paint schemes are kinda lame. The older one would look great in the Tour de France even today, while the newer one might as well be a 4.2. 


In any case, that's a great couple of bikes you got there.


----------



## JSummers

*Madone 5.5*

here is my P-One 5.5 with SRAM Force, Powertap


----------



## Farmer Tan

Nice!

Congrats on the new bike.

Give us some feedback after you get some miles on her.

-Enjoy


----------



## tuanmynsr

*07 Trek Madone Project One*

Here is my Trek Madone Project One Flames:
Full Dura Ace with the exception of theBontrager Speed Limit Brakeset
Selle San Marco Apside Superlegga Saddle
Token Integrated Bar/Stem
Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 Clincher


----------



## lionheartdds

oops. wrong thread


----------



## lionheartdds

tuanmynsr said:


> Here is my Trek Madone Project One Flames:
> Full Dura Ace with the exception of theBontrager Speed Limit Brakeset
> Selle San Marco Apside Superlegga Saddle
> Token Integrated Bar/Stem
> Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 Clincher


Sweet! What's the make on the seat collar? Was it part of the Project One paint scheme or did you pick that up after? I'm thinking of replacing the seat collar that came with my '06Project One Madone and looking for a blue seat collar to better match my bike.


----------



## tuanmynsr

The seat collar is a bontrager. It was not part of the original project one. I replaced the original chrome looking seat collar because it was a heavier than this one. The bontrager weigh a little bit lighter..



lionheartdds said:


> Sweet! What's the make on the seat collar? Was it part of the Project One paint scheme or did you pick that up after? I'm thinking of replacing the seat collar that came with my '06Project One Madone and looking for a blue seat collar to better match my bike.


----------



## zac

tuanmynsr said:



> Here is my Trek Madone Project One Flames:
> Full Dura Ace with the exception of theBontrager Speed Limit Brakeset
> Selle San Marco Apside Superlegga Saddle
> Token Integrated Bar/Stem
> Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 Clincher


Nicely done! One of the better P1 Flames I have seen.


----------



## dave_gt

The obligatory bike in front of the garage door...here is my 5.2 just before my ride this morning. Man, oh, man I love everything about this bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## RonMadone

*Ladies and Gentlemen*

2009 6.9 Pro.............Madonea...................sexy ain't she


----------



## wizzells

Sexy indeed. Nicest looking white bike ive seen!


----------



## Getoutandride

WOW really white, the yellow/red decals dont do much for me though, introduce one color and keep it consistant


----------



## JSummers

Nice,:thumbsup: figured it would have Sram Red


----------



## RonMadone

Getoutandride said:


> WOW really white, the yellow/red decals dont do much for me though, introduce one color and keep it consistant



not totally finished my team logo will go where the mavic stickers are and custom white rim stickers will finish it off.........................


----------



## RonMadone

JSummers said:


> Nice,:thumbsup: figured it would have Sram Red


it's coming they are getting powder coated as we speak..............


----------



## Getoutandride

oh awesome thatl be ten times better! Do you mind my asking, how much did the powdercoating cost? im looking at having all my XO mountain stuff done


----------



## jsedlak

wow that bike is white!


----------



## gigemaggs99

2003 Trek 5200 "THE BLUE MARE" in the stable with 2005 Giant TCR C Zero "HONEY".


----------



## RonMadone

dave_gt said:


> The obligatory bike in front of the garage door...here is my 5.2 just before my ride this morning. Man, oh, man I love everything about this bike!:thumbsup:


Trek has 0 of the bottle cages that are on your bike. I need those...........:thumbsup:


----------



## RonMadone

Getoutandride said:


> oh awesome thatl be ten times better! Do you mind my asking, how much did the powdercoating cost? im looking at having all my XO mountain stuff done


I actually just gave him the cranks to paint so it was very little, but what's on my cranks now is from www.crankskins.com they can customize your crank however you like. Tell Ej that Ron fron NYC sent ya..............:thumbsup:


----------



## Jbartmc

*Photo negative of your Madone*

I have the opposite of your bike--Starry night black with black decals. On my first ride, double flats. On the second ride, the bike performed. I will get a solid black saddle.


----------



## RonMadone

Jbartmc said:


> I have the opposite of your bike--Starry night black with black decals. On my first ride, double flats. On the second ride, the bike performed. I will get a solid black saddle.


Sweet! I knew my alter ego was out there somewhere. I'm soon to order a TT bike which will be all black. My previous Madone was all black. I like it, good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## jtsk

*My new '09 Trek Madone 6.5*

I've had it 1 1/2 weeks now and I'm lovin' it. Not too sure about the blue tires, but I guess I'll keep 'em on there until they wear out and then replace them with black. It doesn't show in this pic because it was cloudy that day,, but the silver paint really sparkles nicely in the sunshine. It's freaking gorgeous (to me).

BTW - I took the picture before I removed the rear wheel plastic disk/spoke protector thingy and safety stickers, so save the comments about "idiot disk", etc.


UPDATE Nov 09, 2011: I recently had a head-on crash with another bike on the local bike trail (she was riding on the wrong side around a blind corner and I couldn't miss her) while out riding alone and cracked this frame. Currently waiting for my replacement 2012 6.9SSL frame.


----------



## RonMadone

jtsk said:


> I've had it 1 1/2 weeks now and I'm lovin' it. Not too sure about the blue tires, but I guess I'll keep 'em on there until they wear out and then replace them with black. It doesn't show in this pic because it was cloudy that day,, but the silver paint really sparkles nicely in the sunshine. It's freaking gorgeous (to me).
> 
> BTW - I took the picture before I removed the rear wheel plastic disk/spoke protector thingy and safety stickers, so save the comments about "idiot disk", etc.


Great looking ride, I kinda like the blue tires it gives it a little snap. But while your riding doesn't it feel like you can ride forever.....


----------



## GGW

jtsk said:


> I've had it 1 1/2 weeks now and I'm lovin' it. Not too sure about the blue tires, but I guess I'll keep 'em on there until they wear out and then replace them with black. It doesn't show in this pic because it was cloudy that day,, but the silver paint really sparkles nicely in the sunshine. It's freaking gorgeous (to me).
> 
> BTW - I took the picture before I removed the rear wheel plastic disk/spoke protector thingy and safety stickers, so save the comments about "idiot disk", etc.



Great bike congrat .How are the wheels ? Im receiving mine (5.2) next friday and i made a few upgrade like the X lite wheels .


----------



## RonMadone

Is it just my crazy imagination or does everyone have the same garage door? LOL!!


----------



## Ray_from_SA

RonMadone said:


> Is it just my crazy imagination or does everyone have the same garage door? LOL!!


As somebody that worked in the door industry I can answer that - no, there are 2 different manufacturer's doors shown. Dayum, I am sad


----------



## RonMadone

Ray_from_SA said:


> As somebody that worked in the door industry I can answer that - no, there are 2 different manufacturer's doors shown. Dayum, I am sad


Go back a few pages and I'm sure everyone is taking pics at the same house.....:lol: :lol:


----------



## jtsk

*Not sure yet*



GGW said:


> Great bike congrat .How are the wheels ? Im receiving mine (5.2) next friday and i made a few upgrade like the X lite wheels .



I'm not sure yet about the wheels......at least in comparison to the wheels on my old bike ('01 5900). They were Mavic Ksyrium SSL's and I loved them. I'm a clyde (200+lbs) and the Ksyrium's stood up very well and were/are very stiff. I plan to get a new cassette for the old wheel and put them on this bike and them I'll have a good comparison. I'll try to remember to post my thoughts after I do that.

You're gonna love that new 5.2!


----------



## MANTEIGA

*...*

finally gettin her ready for the 1st long haul...
winter suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks!!!!!!!


----------



## RonMadone

She almost finished.................


----------



## GGW

here's my new ride .Just love it 
But the pics are way too big ! sorry for that


----------



## RonMadone

GGW said:


> here's my new ride .Just love it
> But the pics are way too big ! sorry for that


Never be sorry for showing off your new baby.............but the snow sucks..........


----------



## GGW

RonMadone said:


> Never be sorry for showing off your new baby.............but the snow sucks..........


Thanks ! I love snow for snowboarding and cross country skiing but we have it too long.Another feet as melted since last friday , we live on hope :lol: Thanks again


----------



## 180

*"My walking days are through!"*










Madone 4.7

Does anyone know how to find the year on carbon Trek frames? Gotta be on there right?


----------



## E.J.2

Mr.('08 5.2) and Mrs('08 5.1).......


----------



## jsedlak

Wow that is a small bike! What size is that?

Also, I love the look of small head tubes.


----------



## E.J.2

jsedlak said:


> Wow that is a small bike! What size is that?
> 
> Also, I love the look of small head tubes.


I am fairly sure it is a 50cm....I will confirm when I get home this evening, but 99% confident.....


----------



## Jbartmc

*2006 Madone SSLx*

This is my SSLx, which has not been ridden too much lately. It is really nice, and I would like to keep it prestine. The only change I have made is to take the Bontrager Race XXX lite wheels off and put them on my 2009 P1 Madone Pro 6.9.


----------



## Jbartmc

*2009 Trek Madone Pro Project One*

Dura Ace 7900, Starry Night Black with black decals, and older Bonrager Race XXX lite clinchers.


----------



## zac

*Madones*

*2005 5.2SL*









*2008 6.5Pro*









*2009 6.5Pro*


----------



## E.J.2

*Jbartmc*, NICE Stealth Madone.....

*Zac,* Only getting the '09 6.5 photo to show up?


----------



## bleed_oil

*New ride*

Here she is, my crash replacement 2009 60 cm P1 Madone 6.9 Pro with Cool Fire paint.
My LBS did a GREAT job helping me with the whole replacement ordeal.
Sorry about the picture quality, took it with my iphone.
Compact Ultegra SL crank (50/34) and mid cage rd in preparation for my trip to the Tour de France climbs this July. Also running an 11/28 SRAM OG-1070 cassette.
I'll cut the steer tube down to stem height and put my DuraAce back on once I return from my trip but for now I need a more "Performance" position for the Alps and Pyrenees.
Can't wait for Ventoux on July 25!
Oh yeah, personalized it to say "Pain is temporary."


----------



## T-shirt

Cool! It's nice to see a real photograph of that paint job. It must be fun to ride.


----------



## quickfeet18

here is my new 6.9 project one I think these are awesome and super light even with rival


----------



## shanecamilleri

Hi all, I want to know what year my trek is. It is a 5.9 with the fin on the seat tube in discovery colors.I think it is a 2005/2006.I have contacted trek, but no reply in 3 months
any clues?:idea:


----------



## nicks2192

its a 2006 my dad has the same one


----------



## shanecamilleri

thanks for the reply, pics to follow.


----------



## Jbartmc

Go to the archives section on trekbikes.com. It is an the menu at the bottom of the page. Good luck.


----------



## Jbartmc

Cool bikes, especially the 5.2 SL. I will always like the traditional frames, even though I love my 6.9 P1.

It is funny how one bike is never enough.


----------



## uzziefly

Just to add an artistic image of what I have.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB

bleed_oil said:


> Here she is, my crash replacement 2009 60 cm P1 Madone 6.9 Pro with Cool Fire paint.
> My LBS did a GREAT job helping me with the whole replacement ordeal.
> Sorry about the picture quality, took it with my iphone.
> Compact Ultegra SL crank (50/34) and mid cage rd in preparation for my trip to the Tour de France climbs this July. Also running an 11/28 SRAM OG-1070 cassette.
> I'll cut the steer tube down to stem height and put my DuraAce back on once I return from my trip but for now I need a more "Performance" position for the Alps and Pyrenees.
> Can't wait for Ventoux on July 25!
> Oh yeah, personalized it to say "Pain is temporary."



Love that paint job:thumbsup:


----------



## wevergo

*Trek Madone 5.5 update*

Madone 5.5 
Vuelta Superlite wheels (alu)  

Albert, the Netherlands.


----------



## mtaylor495

Nice wheels. How much do they weigh/cost?


----------



## wevergo

In Europe $290,-
Weight: 2000gram
Nice strong wheels but heavy.


----------



## habitat

*Madone 5.5*

Fitted with Ksyrium SL Premium wheels. Weight: 1480 grams per pair


----------



## RonMadone

*Madonea.....she is finished*

I think I'm done for now...............


----------



## RonMadone

Jbartmc said:


> Dura Ace 7900, Starry Night Black with black decals, and older Bonrager Race XXX lite clinchers.


My alter ego......she looks great.....I love it.


----------



## johnayfaunce

Nice Bike.


----------



## jsedlak

How hard is keeping the white clean?

Here I am being a cheesy fool:


----------



## RonMadone

After EVERY ride.............but I don't mind it keep me checking all the things a lot of riders forget about, lubing, checking for damage, air pressure, adjustments........so I give the bike a mini tune up after every ride but so far she's still gleaming........:thumbsup:


----------



## RonMadone

johnayfaunce said:


> Nice Bike.


Thank you much........:thumbsup:


----------



## iLogic

AZDYJJK said:


> I just purchased this today from a private owner for $1,120. Can't wait to take it out after I tune and dial it in.


xD. my bike! haha. you've purchased a great ride. enjoy.


----------



## MisterC

Just brought her home today. Looking forward to being around RBR more often.

<a href="https://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/?action=view&current=DSCF0664.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x5/MsterC/DSCF0664.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## dave_gt

RonMadone said:


> Trek has 0 of the bottle cages that are on your bike. I need those...........:thumbsup:


Hi, Ron...

Sorry, but I have been slightly preoccupied for awhile. Just saw your post. 

The water bottle cages are Bontrager, not Trek. My Trek shop has plenty in stock if you cannot find them. 

Oops, just noticed your latest post. Seems you found them, huh?

Onward!


----------



## mike01

*My rig this summer*

A renovated 5500 OCLV w a Shimano 105 10speed gruppo


----------



## wevergo

*Taylor Phinney Trek-Livestrong Madone*


----------



## jsedlak

My bike fell over and scratched up my bar tape pretty good so I decided to get some new stuff. Just did it last night. Bike originally came with black tape, this is Spec. Roubaix White. So far I like it a lot more albeit it is a tiny bit too thick. Sure that could be fixed with a rewrap though.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB

jsedlak said:


> My bike fell over and scratched up my bar tape pretty good so I decided to get some new stuff. Just did it last night. Bike originally came with black tape, this is Spec. Roubaix White. So far I like it a lot more albeit it is a tiny bit too thick. Sure that could be fixed with a rewrap though.



Looks nice but it turns to gray real fast.


----------



## jsedlak

Kevin_in_SB said:


> Looks nice but it turns to gray real fast.


Yeah, but I figured $20 for bar tape isn't much and I can just replace it with another color whenever. One of those 'you only go around once' deals...


----------



## dave_gt

Hey, you will love the white tape! It only turns grey/etc. if you don't clean it.

Just use a little Soft Scrub and it is done in a few seconds. Got 9 months on mine now and it still looks new.

It has become part of my "bike clean-up ritual" along with wiping down and using Pledge (lemon or otherwise) to protect the finish and make it easier to keep clean, not mentioning making it look great.


----------



## goofygoober

*My Madone 5.2*

View attachment 168107


Bought this frame second hand recently, and built it up with the following:

Shimano Dura Ace 7800 groupo
Shimano Dura Ace 7801 SL wheelset
Shimano dura Ace 25th anniversary SPD-R pedals
Conti GP4000S clinchers
FSA K Force Mega Exo 50/34 carbon crankset
FSA K Force carbon seatpost
FSA K wing carbon bars
FSA OS115 stem
Fizik Arione saddle
Mavic 10 speed chain
Cateye double wireless speed/cadence + HR computer

Only done a couple of rides on it, but I'm very impressed.


----------



## l_pirata

goofy,

It looks beautiful. I like the glossy grey and the FSA crankset is gorgeous.


----------



## l_pirata

Here's another grey one, the madone 5.0. It's a flat finish that looks rich and sparkly up close...but very bland from a distance. 

Personally i'm glad its 'low key'; no unnecessary stares when carrying it out of my apartment complex. 

The geometry is what i cared about most for fast descents with total control. The ride is super smooth, especially with the EC70 CF stem and handlebars, Vredestein Fortezza tires and a super-comfortable saddle. (And yes, it looks ridiculous but i don't care) Thats a Garmin Edge-305 on the stem. 

Awesome workout bike, without the high profile.


----------



## goofygoober

The paintwork does look very understated from a distance, but sparkles really nicely in the sun. I much prefer something like that to a team paint scheme, even though there are some very nice ones around


----------



## jsedlak




----------



## atimido

*1992 Trek 5500 OCLV.*

With original Dura-Ace group and Araya wheelset w/ Dura-Ace hubs.


----------



## markaz

*2008 5.2*

My madone with easton ea70 wheels looking to replace the race lites


----------



## skyline377

Here is my Madone


----------



## Jbartmc

Great looking bike! I actually like my older generation 2006 Madone better than the 2009 6.9 Pro I purchased (and just sold).


----------



## christian

What did you like a better about your 06' Madone vs the new 6 series? Just curious, as I still love my 05' Madone!


----------



## Mutombo

Here's my 2009 Madone 5.1. Replaced the wheels with Mavic OP's laced to Ultegra hubs. Fizik Aliante saddle. LOVE it.


----------



## wevergo

Trek Madone 5.5 Performance
New Bontrager RaceLite AERO wheels
(Albert, The Netherlands)


----------



## alias33

2009 madone 6 series with a mix of 09/10 force and red brakes. Don't mind my ugly mug.

What I really like is that everything on the bike is made in the USA.


----------



## Democrazy

*My Madone 5.5*

Zipp 303 with Chris king rear hub


----------



## jsedlak




----------



## Daddy yo yo

new wheels, new stem, new bar, new crankset, new bottle cages, new weight 5.88 kg / 12.96 lbs.


----------



## Jbartmc

Daddy yo yo said:
 

> new wheels, new stem, new bar, new crankset, new bottle cages, new weight 5.88 kg / 12.96 lbs.


How are the LIghtweight wheels?


----------



## Daddy yo yo

Jbartmc said:


> How are the LIghtweight wheels?


they're da*n light (944g) & fast. :thumbsup: i had a custom 303 set with dt swiss 240s hubs before and prefer the lightweight wheels, not only for the weight savings of 180g... the ventoux are lighter, stiffer and superior in brake performance.


----------



## Jbartmc

Cool. I have a set on order now. Like you, I am riding an older 2006 Madone with the traditional, horizontal top tube. I had a new one, but did not like it as much, so I sold it on ebay.


----------



## christian

Daddy yo yo said:


> new wheels, new stem, new bar, new crankset, new bottle cages, new weight 5.88 kg / 12.96 lbs.



Sick, just sick. That is one if the best looking Treks I have ever seen, and it even has an American flag on it. I still love the look of the older Madones. Well done my friend. Enjoy and keep riding!


----------



## evil genius

2010 Madone 6.9 Project One


----------



## brentster

Evil Genius - In my over 20 years of cycling, I'd have to say that is one of the neatest bikes I've ever seen. VERY well done. More pics please


----------



## Daddy yo yo

brentster said:


> Evil Genius - In my over 20 years of cycling, I'd have to say that is one of the neatest bikes I've ever seen. VERY well done. More pics please


agree, more pics please! :thumbsup:


----------



## evil genius

Thanks guys. I could of orderd a stock paint job and had it in a week. I think this was worth the 52 days wait! 








A pic with my other Trek carbon bike. 








I need to get more pics out in the daylight.


----------



## wevergo

New bike this week.
Next week I take pictures.







:thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11

here's my TREK with updated Madone 4.7 frame (old TREK frame had a stress fracture)


----------



## Madone 6.9

Got my bike a week ago and I'm finally putting some pictures up:


----------



## Jbartmc

*Campagnolo Super Record*

Great choice with the Campy components. It is great to see a Trek without SRAM or Shimano. Awesome bike!


----------



## jellis25

Very cool looking bike. Did you choose the white spokes or did they come that way?


----------



## Madone 6.9

It came with the white spokes, I did not know it would be this way. I would have preferred black. I may change them.


----------



## ghost6

.....


----------



## jellis25

Is that old force or did you downgrade to rival? I just got my 5.5 in as well. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## ghost6

It's rival. I used rival before, and didn't see the need to pay more for force.


----------



## wevergo

*Trek Madone 5.1*

New roadbike.
Albert. 
the Netherlands, Europe.


----------



## markieta

evil genius said:


> Thanks guys. I could of orderd a stock paint job and had it in a week. I think this was worth the 52 days wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic with my other Trek carbon bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get more pics out in the daylight.


Mind posting closeups of the red areas on the frame?

I ordered a pearl white and candy red frame,
what colours are those on your 6.9?


----------



## knl66

*quick post ride pict*

I know, just another cookie cutter Trek, BUT hey, its my Trek! 
This has transformed me this season. I love the ride of the carbon, coming from a Surly Pacer, Leader 715, and vintage Masi Gran Corsa...worlds apart.

Oops , here it comes!


----------



## knl66

sorry img too big...will try again tomorrow...


----------



## wevergo

Update: Bontrager RaceLite AERO wheels. 
Albert, the Netherlands.


----------



## jellis25

*5.5 Black on Black. The bike Jay-Z would ride. If he were a tall skinny white guy.*

I got this in a few weeks ago. Sorry it took so long for pictures and that it is kind of dirty.


----------



## jbrinkley0826

my 4.7 Love it!!!!!


----------



## MarvinK

alias33 said:


> 2009 madone 6 series with a mix of 09/10 force and red brakes. Don't mind my ugly mug.
> 
> What I really like is that everything on the bike is made in the USA.



SRAM parts are designed in the USA--but not made here. I still like them.


----------



## ghost6

Nice bikes!


----------



## tderamo

*New Bike*

Here is a pic of my 2010 Madone 6.9.
View attachment 183845


View attachment 183846


View attachment 183847


----------



## designcurve

*My '09 Project One Madone*

My '09 Project One Madone


----------



## Rider5200

*2006 Trek 5200*

An oldie but a goodie! I just added the new Race Lites. Lighter wheels do make a difference!


----------



## markieta

Rider5200 said:


> An oldie but a goodie! I just added the new Race Lites. Lighter wheels do make a difference!


I would make sure you are not running more than 40mm of spacers on your Trek. That seems awefully high from the photo.... could be a trick though.

Trek warns riders to have 40mm or less stem/headset spacers. FYI.

Loooooove the graphite colours Trek has used in the past.


----------



## Rider5200

markieta said:


> I would make sure you are not running more than 40mm of spacers on your Trek. That seems awefully high from the photo.... could be a trick though.
> 
> Trek warns riders to have 40mm or less stem/headset spacers. FYI.
> 
> Loooooove the graphite colours Trek has used in the past.


Thanks for the info. It is 40mm, it just looks taller given the angle in the first photo. I like the graphite, too. I could probably go faster if it were red, though. We all know red bikes are faster, right?


----------



## markieta

Rider5200 said:


> Thanks for the info. It is 40mm, it just looks taller given the angle in the first photo. I like the graphite, too. I could probably go faster if it were red, though. We all know red bikes are faster, right?


White+Red on any bike = 5mph gain.


----------



## mhopton

Jeez...that is a really odd saddle. What is the point of all the curves and stuff?


----------



## MarvinK

tderamo said:


> Here is a pic of my 2010 Madone 6.9.
> View attachment 183845



Wow! Nice bike--love the SRAM with the white hoods. How did you end up with old paired-spoke wheels?


----------



## roadaddict101

tderamo said:


> Here is a pic of my 2010 Madone 6.9.
> View attachment 183845
> 
> 
> View attachment 183846
> 
> 
> View attachment 183847


 
what size and fit ??


----------



## tderamo

60 cm Performance fit.


----------



## roadaddict101

Madone 6.9 said:


> Got my bike a week ago and I'm finally putting some pictures up:


is this a 62 or 64 cm performance fit


----------



## cryoplasm

Carbon LOL


----------



## Jbartmc

*New Wheels for my 2006 SSlx*

New Race XXX Lites for my 2006 SSlx.


----------



## ghost6

Jbartmc said:


> New Race XXX Lites for my 2006 SSlx.


So what do you think about the XXX lites?


----------



## markieta




----------



## plecko

*My 2010 6.5*

Sweet!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Just got the replacement to my dearly deaprted 2008 5.2....here's my new 2010 6.5:


----------



## plecko

*2010 6.5 56cm*

From a 06 LeMond Chambery


----------



## MarvinK

plecko said:


> Sweet!


How did you end up with the red decals on your RXL wheels? Our shop said the Project One always come with plain white decals on the RXL, and the red decals are for aftermarket wheels.


----------



## MarvinK

RonMadone said:


> I think I'm done for now...............



What is the white crank?


----------



## oclvframe

My 09 6.9
View attachment 188983


My 10 6.9
View attachment 188984


-r


----------



## ghost6

oclvframe said:


> My 09 6.9
> View attachment 188983
> 
> 
> My 10 6.9
> View attachment 188984
> 
> 
> -r


Obviously nice bikes. How do you compare the two since the 2010 frame is a redesign, etc.? Any noticeable differences in the ride?


----------



## oclvframe

ghost6 said:


> Obviously nice bikes. How do you compare the two since the 2010 frame is a redesign, etc.? Any noticeable differences in the ride?


Noticeable differences???? Heck YES!!! Rode the 09 today for an hour...then did a quick spin around the block on the 10....both are distinctly different. The new one is much stiffer and thus transmits much more road feel and borderlines on being harsh...but at the same time its sharp as a knife. The 09 is very smooth.....stiff where it needs to be but overall very smooth. 

I love them both and so I will be keeping my 09 around just to have a choice!

-r


----------



## jrchan

*2007 Madone 5.9*

Here is my 2007 Madone 5.9. Former team bike by the Marco Polo cycling team that was sponsored by Trek until this year.


----------



## Jbartmc

Cool bike. . . I am stuck in time because I prefer the older version of the Madone vs. the newer version.


----------



## MarvinK

oclvframe said:


> Noticeable differences???? Heck YES!!! Rode the 09 today for an hour...then did a quick spin around the block on the 10....both are distinctly different. The new one is much stiffer and thus transmits much more road feel and borderlines on being harsh...but at the same time its sharp as a knife. The 09 is very smooth.....stiff where it needs to be but overall very smooth.
> 
> I love them both and so I will be keeping my 09 around just to have a choice!
> 
> -r


I thought my 6 was harsh, too... and put some 700x25 tires on it. Much better balance for me--I like the stiffness but it just provided a little too much road feel with the original tires.


----------



## Har

*Any of these a 58cm Madone?*

Any of these bikes a 2007 or older 58 cm?


----------



## cryoplasm

Here, another 2007, 58cm.


----------



## cycle7man

*Possible Signature Color Combo?*

I'm looking to go with the base color (white/black/yellow) OR one of the following signature combinations. I'm not sure how bright the "solar flare yellow" or "metal flake yellow" will be as the base color - with black as the secondary. I tried to copy the pictures from the Project 1 site but couldn't get it to work. 

Thoughts from other riders?


----------



## knl66

I just got the wht/yw/blk combo for my 6.9, its amazing! I too was skeptical, but now am glad I went with that combo. I was looking at the blk/gry too. The guys at the LBS were all gaga for the one I got. I'm VERY happy with what I got.
Kurt


----------



## joebrew

2010 6 series Madone. 58 cm. Weight = pre pedals, cages, computers, etc.









After pedals (Ultegra), cages, computer


















Race XXX lite handlebar









Sram Force drivetrain (2010)









Bontrager Speed Limit Brakes









Race X lite stem (I had to cut _some _corners...)









Bontrager node 2 computer


----------



## knl66

*sorry*



knl66 said:


> I just got the wht/yw/blk combo for my 6.9, its amazing! I too was skeptical, but now am glad I went with that combo. I was looking at the blk/gry too. The guys at the LBS were all gaga for the one I got. I'm VERY happy with what I got.
> Kurt


If I say "got" one more time...please shoot me. I promise to read any and all posts that I make in the future....
K :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MarvinK

I wish Bontrager would sell the white decal RXL wheels on retail wheels.. or at least have an option to buy them and apply them yourself.


----------



## jellis25

MarvinK said:


> I wish Bontrager would sell the white decal RXL wheels on retail wheels.. or at least have an option to buy them and apply them yourself.


I've got some pull offs if you are interested. PM me.


----------



## mungoman58

I've had it for a while now but I thought it was about time I post it up for all to see. 2009 Madone 5.2 with Race X Lite wheel upgrade and some other bits and pieces to make it my own. Love the bike but the wheels are a bit ordinary (rear wheel has a habit of constantly needing truing).


----------



## MarvinK

mungoman58 said:


> Love the bike but the wheels are a bit ordinary (rear wheel has a habit of constantly needing truing).


So far the 2010 RXL wheels (no paired spokes) have held up really well for me. I'll be logging more miles when it warms up, but so far I've been happy with them.


----------



## Muaddib

*2008 and replacement 2009 Madone 6.9*

Here are my two Madone frames. I cracked two 2008 frames in a row at the bottom bracket. I still do not know why it happened but Trek immediately provided a replacement frame and I switched to Sram red at the same time. I kept the Dura-ace crank and am awaiting the availability of the 2010 Srm Sram crankset. I absolutely love my Madone!


----------



## MarvinK

Here are several pics of my 2010 6-series with Team Issue paint:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2625899#post2625899


----------



## dirby42

cydswipe said:


> Pfffft. You Mamby Pambys and your 'new' carbon bikes. In my day the carbon was heavy. Like this brick. 5 more years and I'll be retro cool. Dig it suckas.


Just flipping through this thread for the first time. It IS five years later and that ride is definitely "retro cool". I hope you still have it.


----------



## DaveN

*Black Madone*

I just finished putting together this Madone. It's built around a 2008 frame and 2009 wheels. The groupset is SRAM Force with the exception of brakes. I went with the carbon Bontrager Speed Limits.  The handlebars are the Bontrager RXXXL carbon with the Variable Radius bend. I'm still messing around with stems, looking for that perfect amount of reach. Once I settle on it, I'll put on a white carbon RXXXL stem to finish it off.


----------



## john11f

Here's my humble Trek Madone 4.5


----------



## chrisden5150

2008 Madone 5.2


----------



## CARBON110

they do sell the RXl

they are just race x-lites are they not?

and does anyone have the latest real weight on the XXX clinchers? did they really go UP in weight?


----------



## goofygoober

*Trek Madone 5.2*

Recently purchased some Race XXX Lite carbon clinchers and thought I'd post an updated photo:

56cm Trek Madone 5.2
Dura Ace 7800 Groupo
FSA K Force Mega Exo 50/34 172.5mm
FSA K Wing 42cm bars
FSA OS115 11cm stem
FSA K Force Light 25mm set back seat post
Fizik Arione saddle
Chris King headset
Bontrager Race XXX Lite carbon clinchers
Continental GP4000 S tyres


----------



## smace

Just got this bike used this week. It only had 20 miles on it. Its a 2007 Trek 5.2 SL Project one.


----------



## Jbartmc

Great looking bike. Enjoy it. I really prefer the horizontal top tube Madone much better than the sloping version currently offered by Trek.


----------



## 07ProjectOne

SMACE, I have the EXACT same 2007 project one bike that you have pictured here. Picked mine up a month ago, and it also coincidentaly has only a couple hundred miles on it and looks brand new up close.


----------



## wevergo

*New wheels.*

Vuelta Superlite Carbonpro Matrix ( 1710 gram )


----------



## John Ryder

*2005 Madone P1*

I got the look keo blades but have not put them on yet.

now its done


----------



## addctd2adrnlne

I need to get a proper photo of the bike. But for now here is one from the camera on my phone from the maiden voyage of the bike, morning of my birthday just last month.


----------



## lionheartdds

Back lighting is a tough picture to take unless you meter for the background first, and use flash fill to expose the foreground subject. Even tougher if you're shooting with a point and shoot instead of a manual camera (or at least one that allows you to override the settings).
Just my 2 bits of photography advice


----------



## addctd2adrnlne

lionheartdds said:


> Back lighting is a tough picture to take unless you meter for the background first, and use flash fill to expose the foreground subject. Even tougher if you're shooting with a point and shoot instead of a manual camera (or at least one that allows you to override the settings).
> Just my 2 bits of photography advice


For sure. I have a Nikon DSLR which would have been nice for that picture, but alas I only had my phone with me. I'll have to find a killer view somewhere else to properly photograph the bike.


----------



## TucsonMTB

John Ryder said:


> I got the look keo blades but have not put them on yet.
> 
> now its done


Man! That is a killer paint job! The Thompson stem and seat post really look nice, not to mention the cutting edge DuraAce electric group. :thumbsup:


----------



## cryoplasm




----------



## wevergo

*New decals on the wheels.*

Albert, the Netherlands.


----------



## lucascarvajal

*My 2010 Trek madone 4.5*

:thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

Those Jawbones are really nice looking. I kind of wish I would've gone with that scheme--except maybe white boots. Mine look OK, but the white would look better on the bottom.


----------



## hawkman71

What's up with all the "Aero" Madones I'm seeing? last time I checked, there weren't that many here! I'm not the only one then. Phew.


----------



## cryoplasm




----------



## ikilledkenny2

lucascarvajal said:


> got the bike a week ago whit a friend, he kept the component, me jsut frame and fork, i swap the components of my aluminum bike.
> BARTAPE FI'ZI'K MICROTEX
> HANDELBAR SHIMANO PRO VIBE "ROUND"
> SHIFTERS SHIMANO ULTEGRA 6700 "CARBON"
> STEM RITCHEY WCS
> HEADSET CANE CREEK
> SEATPOST EASTON EC70 ZERO "CARBON"
> SADDLE SEFAS VST-1
> BRAKES SHIMANO ULTEGRA 6700
> CANKSET SHIMANO ULTEGRA 6700 COMPACT 50/34
> CASSETTE SHIMANO ULTEGRA 11-25
> CHAIN SHIMANO DURA ACE
> FD AND RD SHIMANO ULTEGRA
> PEDALS SHIMANO 105
> BOTTLE CAGES SHIMANO PRO FIBEGLASS
> RIMS AND HUBS SHIMANO ULTEGRA 6700
> TIRES CONTINENTAL GRAND PRIX 4000.
> 
> MATCHING COLORS OAKLEY JAW BONES :thumbsup:


WTF why does your 5 series have a regular seat post??


----------



## lucascarvajal

:idea:


----------



## lucascarvajal

ikilledkenny2 said:


> WTF why does your 5 series have a regular seat post??


its a 4.5 not a 5 series


----------



## TucsonMTB

lucascarvajal said:


> its a 4.5 not a 5 series


Wow! To my uneducated eye they look a lot alike. Is the seatpost the main difference between the 4.5 and 5 series frames? Nice bike, by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## ikilledkenny2

:mad2: God the 4.5 has the same paint as 5.2. I should know that.


----------



## lucascarvajal

TucsonMTB said:


> Wow! To my uneducated eye they look a lot alike. Is the seatpost the main difference between the 4.5 and 5 series frames? Nice bike, by the way. :thumbsup:


The main difference its the carbon fiber, 4 series TCT and 5 series OCLV black carbon.


----------



## TucsonMTB

I see. Something like the HMF fiber in my Scott Addict R4, not to be confused with the HMX fiber in the pro bikes, Addict R1 and better. In the case of the Addict, the cheap stuff adds almost 4 ounces to the frame weight but behaves the same otherwise.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pezzo33

my madone


----------



## lucascarvajal

nice!!! i love yellow black combination


----------



## pezzo33

thanks!!


----------



## cryoplasm




----------



## TucsonMTB

May the wind always be at your back on your _Handbuilt in the USA_ TREK classic, Cryoplasm! :thumbsup:


----------



## lucascarvajal

*New Upgrades*

:thumbsup:


----------



## boxerszwei

'08 Madone 6.5
DA 7800
Zipp 404

15.9lbs


----------



## fastman316

'08 Madone 5.2
Ultegra 6600
DA 7850-c24 carbon/scandium wheels


----------



## brianb21

Here is my 2001 5.2
bontrager carbon blade bars
time atac carbon pedals


----------



## Trek2.3

2009 Trek Madone 5.2 bought new in July 2010. One of the last Wisconsin-made, OLCV Black Carbon bikes in the 5 Series. It was the _last_ new one available in this frame size in Minnesota. Note the Moonsaddle.


----------



## roadaddict101

does anyone have a speed concept


----------



## testpilot

When I first got this, my wife kept complaining about waking up in the middle of the night because the pedals were poking her in the ribs.
2009 Madone 6.5 58cm
Upgraded Bontrager tires to Michelin Pro Race 3
Upgraded Bontrager saddle to Fiz'ik Arione
Replaced ugly red cable housings with white
Recently dropped stem to more comfortable lowest position. Plan to trim steerer tube to eliminate the "tower" look.
Vintage 1985 Look pedals - still reliable as ever.

View attachment 208944


----------



## lucascarvajal

Handelbar Bontrage Xxx
Shifters Shimano Ultegra 6700 "carbon"
Stem Bontrager Xxx
Headset Cane Creek 
Seatpost Bontrager Xxx
Saddle Selle Italia
Brakes Shimano Ultegra 6700
Cankset Shimano Ultegra 6700 Compact 50/34
Cassette Shimano Ultegra 11-25
Chain Shimano Dura Ace
Fd And Rd Shimano Ultegra
Pedals Speed Play Zero Ti
Bottle Cages Bontrager Rxl
Rims And Hubs Shimano Ultegra 6700
Tires Bontrager Rxl
Computer Garmin Edge 605

For Sale Call Or Text (201) 282 1599


----------



## brentster

Are we supposed to guess model and size? 4.7 and 56?


----------



## lucascarvajal

:idea:


----------



## lucascarvajal

2010 4.5 ansd 54


----------



## timc166293

*2011 Madone 6.9 SSL 13lbs 14oz*

Sram Red less crank and FD


----------



## miro8

*My new Trek Madone 5.2 from Sweden*

Wrong..


----------



## miro8

My new Trek Madone 5.2 / 2010 Ultegra from Sweden.


----------



## skyline377

Wow!!!!! very nice pictures and super nice bike!!!!!


----------



## TucsonMTB

miro8 said:


> My new Trek Madone 5.2 / 2010 Ultegra from Sweden.


Here's hoping your bike is a much fun to ride as it is to look at! :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzgurr

My new 2011 Madone 5.2 H2 56 cm:


























[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]












































[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## ozzgurr

Miro8,
Your bike is really cool. :thumbsup: 

Good luck with FSA parts, their customer service sucks !! I have 2009 K Force Light crankset, seatpost, handle bar, bottle cages and matching OS-99 stem on sale,will not put on my bike, never again :mad2:


----------



## miro8

ozzgurr said:


> Miro8,
> Your bike is really cool. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good luck with FSA parts, their customer service sucks !! I have 2009 K Force Light crankset, seatpost, handle bar, bottle cages and matching OS-99 stem on sale,will not put on my bike, never again :mad2:



May i ask what kind of problems did you have?


/ Miro


----------



## MarvinK

miro8: Trek doesn't support FSA stems with their carbon steer tubes... or any other brand that has the cutout. Your bike shop probably already warned you, as all Trek dealers got a notice several months ago about it... but just in case.


----------



## miro8

MarvinK said:


> miro8: Trek doesn't support FSA stems with their carbon steer tubes... or any other brand that has the cutout. Your bike shop probably already warned you, as all Trek dealers got a notice several months ago about it... but just in case.


Ok!

My fork has alu steer tube so i think it is ok with FSA.


----------



## rwademan




----------



## johntrek5

2011 5.2


----------



## whoapower

2009 5.2 Pro

I really wish the colors would come out in pictures - even with the DSLR it doesn't come out too well. Black, charcoal, with some metallic green flakes in it. Just gorgeous. I picked it up used in a sale from Mellow Johnnys. It was one of the Team San Jose race bikes for 09.


----------



## lucascarvajal

*2011 6 Series SSL Project one*

upgrade the rxl tires to hutchinson atom and the rxl saddle to fizik antares
i was lucky they still have some of the 2009 stems! :thumbsup:


----------



## jellis25

*Vader Bike Two*

Sorry the pictures are such bad quality. Hopefully this gives some of you an idea of what the Solid-Minimal Logo looks like.


----------



## plecko

*6 Series SSL*

Does it have any markings on it to show it is SSL instead of 6 series?

Thanks


----------



## lucascarvajal

i F is a stock color it will be on the chainstay.


----------



## plecko

Anyone kind enough to post a photo?


----------



## Bay Area User

MarvinK said:


> miro8: Trek doesn't support FSA stems with their carbon steer tubes... or any other brand that has the cutout. Your bike shop probably already warned you, as all Trek dealers got a notice several months ago about it... but just in case.


Could you elaborate on this? I was not aware of such limitations. I'm in the process of building a madone 6 series and would rather not risk it. 
Thanks.


----------



## plecko

There were some issues with early versions of 6 series steering stems breaking, Trek claims due to non Bontrager stem and/or incorrect torque. I have had 2 6 series frames and can see a difference where Trek has beefed up later versions of steering tubes. Just use Bonty stem & torque correctly & you should have no issues.


----------



## Bay Area User

Here is my not yet finished project. 
Missing a nice set of wheels. I just borrowed the ROLS to take pics =)


----------



## zakyma

timc166293 said:


> Sram Red less crank and FD


Is it 13 lb with the pedals and cages. I did not weight mine yet. I have 56.


----------



## siggs

dave_gt said:


> The obligatory bike in front of the garage door...here is my 5.2 just before my ride this morning. Man, oh, man I love everything about this bike!:thumbsup:


Love this bike with they still made this scheme alone with the white with silver and red highlights.


----------



## kookieCANADA

Just picked up my 6.5 from the Trek Store.


----------



## jmchapple

*One week old 6 series*

Full DA
Ultegra hubs
DT Swiss RR585 rime


----------



## Oasisbill

My 2008 5.2. I love it so....


----------



## hoopingkld

Here is my 4.5 that i just built up with Force/Red mix and rode a 30 mile ride last Sat. it's smooth and absorb road awesomely.


----------



## Richard

*Gone to the "Dark Side."*

Despite the fact that I work for a Trek dealer, up until now I haven't owned one.

Well, thanks to our Trek rep (who has been ragging on me for years about not "showing the flag" on the weekend club rides), I now have one.

A 2008 Madone 6.9 built with Campy Centaur 10 and a bunch of Bontrager Race Lite and Race X Lite bits. Finished the build yesterday. 16 pounds as pictured.

Inaugural ride today. Sweet. Very sweet.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's my 6.9 SSL, E-Bay special (frameset, Campy compact Ultra-Drive crankset, Fizik Antares saddle all off auction), Most all other components are Campy Record 10-speed I stole from my older Trek Postal frame. Campy Eurus wheels. 3T Bars. Garmin 800. Size 62 cm. Photo from ride Saturday on Blue Ridge Parkway, Virginia. Very light and nimble. Great climber!


----------



## oclvframe

[email protected] said:


> Here's my 6.9 SSL, E-Bay special (frameset, Campy compact Ultra-Drive crankset, Fizik Antares saddle all off auction), Most all other components are Campy Record 10-speed I stole from my older Trek Postal frame. Campy Eurus wheels. 3T Bars. Garmin 800. Size 62 cm. Photo from ride Saturday on Blue Ridge Parkway, Virginia. Very light and nimble. Great climber!


Nice bike!!! Is it really an SSL? Or was it a Project One frame....the SSL isn't offered in that color scheme....unless it was a Project One Team paint.

-r


----------



## lstocks

I'm guessing its actually a 6.2/6.5 frame since that one is offered in the Rage Red...misrepresentation on eBay! Imagine that!


----------



## zakyma

How do you know if it is ssl or not? It can not be from color only.


----------



## Road Hazard

2010 Madone 6, Force, Race X Lite wheels, Fizik Antares (carbon Leyzene Pump!)










2009 Fisher Arc Pro (stock, Bontrager Pump!)


----------



## Richard

Another picture of the "new" 6.9. Campy on a Trek, just the way it ought to be.


----------



## CRW

zakyma said:


> How do you know if it is ssl or not? It can not be from color only.


I'm curious to this as well.


----------



## plecko

Mine has 6 Series SSL on chain stay, I have stock black & platinum, to further distinguish between 6.7 & 6.9 look on bottom of down tube, the barcode label on mine says 6.9 SSL


----------



## plecko

Here are pics


----------



## plecko

My 2010 6.9


----------



## lucascarvajal

My 6 Series SSL with XXX wheelset.


----------



## early one

lucascarvajal said:


> My 6 Series SSL with XXX wheelset.


Atom Comps, heard they are great tires. How do you like them?


----------



## lucascarvajal

They are great. The best clincher ever. With the right psi it feels like a tubular.


----------



## zakyma

How do you get the old stem. I have the new one but old one seeme to be better in look.


----------



## lucascarvajal

I got it on ebay for 70 bucks. Its 10g hevier but its much more stiffer.


----------



## inthesticks

A bunch of nice bike...here is mine, looks rather close to the other black/white/yellow one from above..
6.5


----------



## lucascarvajal

inthesticks said:


> A bunch of nice bike...here is mine, looks rather close to the other black/white/yellow one from above..
> 6.5


 I had the same frame but it developed a crack, I got a 2011 ssl but I miss my yellow rocket :-(


----------



## Road Hazard

inthesticks said:


> A bunch of nice bike...here is mine, looks rather close to the other black/white/yellow one from above..
> 6.5


I was torn between the paint scheme you got and the black/titanium I eventually got. Both are pretty dang nice. 

I'm glad to see Trek is making black spoke wheels again. My Race X Lite's are white spokes which I never liked much. I'm not sure if they make them with black spokes yet, or if its just the Race Lites. But they do make some of the Aeolus (spelling?) with black spokes so hopefully they will at least offer the option across the range of wheels.


----------



## inthesticks

What I didnt know was that the yellow tires only came yellow on one side...dummy me thinking both sides would be yellow.


----------



## madone837

Here's my 2006/07 project one. 1st time, sorry cannot load up picture:mad2:


----------



## guyc

Madone is finished!

It's a 2011 5.5 frameset built up with 6700, FSA K-Wing Compact bars, Dura-Ace 50mm wheels, Arione, Keo Blade carbon pedals. I've been riding a 2006 5.2 Madone for the last couple of years and this thing is hugely different in terms of design. Fit is great and the stiffness remarkable compared to the older (now relegated to wet-weather) bike.


----------



## kneejerk

guyc said:


> Madone is finished!
> 
> It's a 2011 5.5 frameset built up with 6700, FSA K-Wing Compact bars, Dura-Ace 50mm wheels, Arione, Keo Blade carbon pedals. I've been riding a 2006 5.2 Madone for the last couple of years and this thing is hugely different in terms of design. Fit is great and the stiffness remarkable compared to the older (now relegated to wet-weather) bike.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG!....... I just Kame.......... How do those D/A 50mm wheels ride?


----------



## guyc

Thanks. 

They roll very nicely. There are lighter wheels but most of the weight on these is at the hub).


----------



## GDTRFB

*My 2011 4.7 with SRAM Force & RXL wheels*

This is my 2011 Trek Madone 4.7.
It started as a triple 105 5700, and one of the shifters broke. I was going to change to a compact, and decided to spend a little more to change to SRAM Force with Red shifters. I have a 34/50 up front, and a SRAM PG-1070 12-28 cassette, with a 1091r chain. Shifting is crisp and accurate. The Red shifters are unbelievable. I also picked up some used Bontrager Race X-Lite wheels, and new R3 tires, with RXL lightweight tubes. I shaved ~1.2 lbs with the group change, and another 1.4 lbs in the wheel / tire combo. I haven't weighed it, but I think that it will be less than 17 lbs with cages, pedals (Look Keo-Max2) the pump & computer.
I took it out earlier this week with the Race wheels, and today with the RXL’s. It did seem a little zippier with the RXL’s, but it was really windy here north of Boston. 
Are the changes worth it? Well, I’m really happy with them, so they are. I just got back into biking, and had I known how much I would love it, I would have gone with a 5.5, but I’m very happy with this. Better wheels, better shifters, and it has my own touch to it. I'm 5'7". 170 lbs, so I don't need a BB90, this is plenty stiff for me. I’d like some carbon handlebars (for comfort, not weight savings) and then I’ll be done (yeah, right).
The first picture is the bike as I bought it.
The second is after the Force changeover, but with the original wheels, Bontrager Race with Race-Lite tires. It didn't come with the red R2's, but I've got some of those for when these wear out.The remaining pics are of the bike with the RXL's & R3's.
Note the DuoTrap sensor, it looks & works great with the Node computer.
I know that I'll get ripped for the mirror, but it has saved me on more than one occasion, so it stays.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Pete2 said:


> This is my 2011 Trek Madone 4.7.


Sweet! My experience adding Red Shift/Brake levers to the lowly Rival group on my Scott Addict is similar to yours. Amazingly good shifting!

Don't sweat the mirror. The first rule is survive the ride. In his _The Cuckoo's Egg_ book on early hackinng Clifford Stoll describes the refreshingly candid attitude of Boston area drivers toward bikes and how "they aim right at you." 

That's a very nice looking machine you have, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## lbj51

*My Madone 6*

Just got it

View attachment 227975


----------



## early one

It looks fast while just standing still.


----------



## Redtail A-4

*2011 5.9*

Just waiting on a new set of Controltech bars and a longer stem. Installed red cables, carbon Elite Moro D'elite cages, Fizik Aliante saddle and a lezyne micro caddy saddle bag. Pic of my old bike with 30k+ miles on it.


----------



## Redtail A-4

*Top tube*

Got this from bikenames.com


----------



## jpfouch48

*My first road bike..*

Been in the market for a road bike for a while now and finally pulled the trigger. My heart was set on a new 2.3 but when I went to pick it up my LBS had this out on the floor for me to try and it came home with me. Not sure if its an 07 or an 08 but for my first road bike I could not be happier.


----------



## Para8291

Mine finally came in on Monday night.


----------



## Ghost234

My bike was in the shop for repairs so my boss let me take one of the older Madone's out for a race. Ignore the single (specialized) bottle cage, it was a short race, so I just did a quick take off. 












Handled perfectly, and was very snappy. The only issue I really had was with Ultegra (I'm a sram guy) and the saddle (a little too narrow for my liking), but both of those are easily remedied as I have the replacement stuffs on my own bike. This picture alone makes me want to slap down the credit card and keep her.


----------



## cryoplasm

Carbon Trek!!


----------



## cryoplasm

Please remove.


----------



## Munk69

My wifes & mine


----------



## inthesticks

Very nice!


----------



## onthebottom

My 2011 6.7 SSL:


----------



## pezzo33

my new 6 series madone (replaces my 5 Series..)

Argyle Rocks!




























The 'old' bike it replaces..


----------



## onthebottom

guyc said:


> Madone is finished!
> 
> It's a 2011 5.5 frameset built up with 6700, FSA K-Wing Compact bars, Dura-Ace 50mm wheels, Arione, Keo Blade carbon pedals. I've been riding a 2006 5.2 Madone for the last couple of years and this thing is hugely different in terms of design. Fit is great and the stiffness remarkable compared to the older (now relegated to wet-weather) bike.


How do you like those wheels?

OTB


----------



## guyc

onthebottom said:


> How do you like those wheels?
> 
> OTB


Very pleased with them. They roll very well thanks to the lovely hubs, a definite overall increase in speed and not overly susceptible to cross/side-winds.


----------



## Spoohoo

Here's my Trek. 5 or 6 year old Madone 5.2 SL with original forks and not much else.

Shimano 7900 kit with a compact crank. Ritchey carbon seat post with Selle Italia Carbonio Flow saddle - lightest most comfortable saddle I've ridden. Zipp 404 full carbon clinchers with Continental 4 Seasons tires. 16 pounds even with the saddle bag and pedals.











Below is my wife's Madone Project One with Shimano Di2 and Shimano Tubeless wheels on Hutchinson rubber.










Cheers,
Suk


----------



## Para8291

Here is an update to my great 6.9 SSL Project One.










The bike has been sent back to Trek so they can inspect it. From these pictures that my dealer took, I'm being told that it is not going to be covered under warranty. I had this bike for 1 month. It's never been dropped, crashed, jumped, laid down or even leaned against anything. This bike is worth over $8,000 and they are telling me that I will get 20% off of a replacement. It would be $4,200 to replace the frame. No thank you. I am very unhappy with Trek.


----------



## TucsonMTB

So what inflicted the damage . . . an angry Pitt Bull, shrapnel from a near miss with artillery, negligent discharge from a carry piece, or a hit from a falling boulder? It looks like a pretty violent blow!


----------



## Para8291

I wish I knew what caused it. I rode it on a Sunday and didn't notice it. I went to put air in my rear tire Monday morning and was like what the hell! I keep my bike in a bike stand when I'm not riding it. In a way, I wish I did something to it so that way I would know what caused it.

Rob


----------



## shermes

Para8291 said:


> I wish I knew what caused it. I rode it on a Sunday and didn't notice it. I went to put air in my rear tire Monday morning and was like what the hell! I keep my bike in a bike stand when I'm not riding it. In a way, I wish I did something to it so that way I would know what caused it.
> 
> Rob


I'm no expert but it sure looks like the damage was caused by some sort of impact, was there anyone else around the bike that could have caused the damage? I would think if it is a manufactures defect that caused it Trek would take care of you, but it looks like impact damage. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Para8291

All my bikes are in stands. My bike is never out of my sight except for when it's in the garage and I'm in the house. I am baffled by this.


----------



## shermes

Para8291 said:


> All my bikes are in stands. My bike is never out of my sight except for when it's in the garage and I'm in the house. I am baffled by this.


Is it the seat stay or the chainstay?


----------



## MarvinK

Para:

Sorry dude--but that didn't just happen. Maybe something fell on it in the garage?

You can't seriously go into the Trek dealer and say "I never even leaned it on anything--it just surprised me one day" when it looks like that and expect them to hand you a new bike.


----------



## jnsaban

*At least the thread says TREK*

Hi,
I'm new here and am looking for some advice as to how and where to post my low mileage Trek 2000 54cm. I also have no idea what a fair value would be. Older bike, but used for one season.....kids happen

Fair value?....I'm sure it would be a nice beginner or budget bike for someone.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## gtpharr

*2008 Pilot 5.0 flatbar*










I always wanted a nice carbon flatbar bike. I've been buying bits and pieces for the last 2 years anytime I found a good deal and knew that I would eventually find a frame. I recently found a Trek dealer that had quite a few of these 2008 Pilot 5.0 frames still new in the box. I picked up this frame & fork new in the box with full warranty for $500 which seemed like a very fair price to me. 

The Pliot has been built up with Ultegra SL triple crank and RD. The FD, shifters, and brake levers are all Shimano R770 series. Brakes are Shimano BR-R650 mid/long reach. Wheels are 36H Velocity Deep V rims laced to Shimano 105 hubs. Tires are Conti Gatorskin 28mm. Thomson Elite seatpost with WTB Rocket SLT saddle. K-Edge chain catcher.

Pictured are the Bontrager RXL Carbon Riser bars (25mm rise) that I started with. They are a bit too high & wide for me. I just ordered a Ritchey WCS flat bar and will try that as soon as I receive it.

Everything is new except for the saddle bag. I've got about $1900 into the bike and am very pleased with it.


----------



## Munk69

jnsaban said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here and am looking for some advice as to how and where to post my low mileage Trek 2000 54cm. I also have no idea what a fair value would be. Older bike, but used for one season.....kids happen
> 
> Fair value?....I'm sure it would be a nice beginner or budget bike for someone.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



Hi Jim,

I would start with your local craigslist. From there, ebay works rather well but the hit you with fees to list, and when it sells.. Also, if you use paypal, that will be another fee. Craigslist is free.


----------



## berlun

Here is my 4.7, loving this thing!

Berlun


----------



## GDTRFB

berlun said:


> Here is my 4.7, loving this thing!
> 
> Berlun


I have the same bike, but I had a triple. I converted it to a compact, with SRAM Force.
If I had ordered it a a compact, I wouldn't have changed a thing.
Get the DuoTrap sensor & either the Bontrager computer or a compatible GPS, the look & function is great.
I love my 4.7 too. 
You have a beautiful bike!!


----------



## Ghost234

My new bike. Its not done. I need to take my wheels off my other bike (it has a powertap), put on Dura ace brakes, and replace that ratty old saddle. 












My maiden ride did not go so well with my chain breaking when I tried to power up a hill. Hopefully everything is good for tomorrows ride.


----------



## kookieCANADA

Replaced the RXL's for Aeolus 5.0 ACC


----------



## avmech

2003 5200 with Ksyrium Elites


----------



## jsedlak

just picked her up today... don't much care for Apex, but the price was right. :thumbsup:


----------



## go200mph

jsedlak,

Nice looking bike.


----------



## jsedlak

Thanks! Have a couple upgrades planned, and am going to start working on taking off the spacers...
The wheels are super heavy - so for now I've got my DA tubeless on the bike.


----------



## _LCW_

Some really beautiful rides posted here... the white frame Madones look awesome! :thumbsup:

Here is my new Madone 3.1... I've been exclusively a mountain biker, but recently moved, to where the roads are flat, very smooth, and no traffic, so made getting a road bike a logical move (plus i'm a ways from the trails now, so MTB will be a weekend thing only now)...

Felt right at ease on it right away. Ergos and geometry are bang on... I was quite surprised how comfortable it is. I wanted Carbon to take the edge off, and so far super happy. Got a great deal this, as it had been ridden by a shop employee for like 60 miles in a charity ride. But I still get the as new lifetime warranty. :thumbsup:

I've weenied out my mtb (Niner Air 9) down to 22lbs but will leave this bike as-is for now. Only going to add a Garmin 500 to it.

I look forward to putting some miles on 'er...


----------



## TucsonMTB

_LCW_ said:


> Some really beautiful rides posted here... the white frame Madones look awesome! :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is my new Madone 3.1... I've been exclusively a mountain biker, but recently moved, to where the roads are flat, very smooth, and no traffic, so made getting a road bike a logical move (plus i'm a ways from the trails now, so MTB will be a weekend thing only now)...
> 
> Felt right at ease on it right away. Ergos and geometry are bang on... I was quite surprised how comfortable it is. I wanted Carbon to take the edge off, and so far super happy. Got a great deal this, as it had been ridden by a shop employee for like 60 miles in a charity ride. But I still get the as new lifetime warranty. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've weenied out my mtb (Niner Air 9) down to 22lbs but will leave this bike as-is for now. Only going to add a Garmin 500 to it.
> 
> I look forward to putting some miles on 'er...


That's gorgeous! At the risk of "preaching to the choir" please allow me to suggest that when the itch to spend money on it strikes . . . consider a spare set of wheels for maximum confidence that you will never face a day off the bike due to equipment issues. :thumbsup:

Yeah, I have some "road wheels" for my Cannondale Scalpel so it can be pressed into service on the road with minimum difficulty, but it is just not the same. Besides, the second set of wheels for my Scott Addict is lighter than the stock equipment and has become the primary set.


----------



## MtnBikerChk

Storytime!

Bought my first Madone p1 on Monday August 3, 2009. Brought it home, saddled up and went for a 1.96 mile ride when I was hit by a car. Luckily, I was ok.
Before









After




































The driver was cited and her insurance company paid for a replacement

Then I picked up my 2nd Madone p1 on Thursday September 24, 2009




















All has been perfect ever since :thumbsup:

the end.


----------



## jsedlak

update:


----------



## berlun

MBchik love the white! My 4.7 is on the previous page. You have great taste.

Berlun


----------



## _LCW_

jsedlak said:


> update:


Nice!

Curious about the different front/rear tires


----------



## jsedlak

_LCW_ said:


> Nice!
> 
> Curious about the different front/rear tires


Thanks! The tyres are temporary... have new ones to put on today or tomorrow along with some bartape. :thumbsup:


----------



## kneejerk

jsedlak said:


> update:


Nice looking bike, looks a little strange (maybe) with a compact crank and wide range cassette!..... I'd like to see one of these done with normal "road" handlebars!


----------



## kneejerk

MtnBikerChk said:


> Storytime!
> 
> Bought my first Madone p1 on Monday August 3, 2009. Brought it home, saddled up and went for a 1.96 mile ride when I was hit by a car. Luckily, I was ok.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> .


Very fragile "them bicycles" can be!.... glad you made it through okay!


----------



## PatrickVeg

I just got my new Madone 4.7 Trek - first road bike and first carbon - last week. LOVE IT LOVE IT... it's amazing. Can't wait to learn more.


----------



## jsedlak

kneejerk said:


> Nice looking bike, looks a little strange (maybe) with a compact crank and wide range cassette!..... I'd like to see one of these done with normal "road" handlebars!


Agreed, but it is what the bike came with... I'll see about getting a double and maybe some nicer shifters in a year or two. I swapped out the tyres and handlebar tape for my race... 

Here is one with road bars. I'm not a fan at all..
https://www.flickr.com/photos/_epon_/5944591359/in/photostream

https://jancurran.smugmug.com









cruddy cell phone picture, pre race


----------



## TucsonMTB

jsedlak said:


> Agreed, but it is what the bike came with... I'll see about getting a double and maybe some nicer shifters in a year or two. I swapped out the tyres and handlebar tape for my race...
> 
> https://jancurran.smugmug.com


That is a nice picture of you and your new machine in action! Thanks for sharing.

Here is some more unsolicited advice, of dubious value . . . Just changing the cassette to something with narrower jumps between gears would be a cost effective, easily reversible, way to get gears that will help your times in time trials. You may be strong enough that the wider gaps of your current setup don't bother you. But, several times I have been embarrassed by friends who took my advice to change to more closely spaced cogs in the rear and subsequently kicked my butt in competition. 

Based on our distant geography, I am probably safe this time. You're not planning to train here in Arizona during the winter are you?


----------



## PatrickVeg

I just tried to post a photo... but it would appear I am too new. Soon - I'll share a pic.


----------



## PatrickVeg

Trying to post pic of my new ride on the trail from last weekend... my iPhone is in the case, so it's not great... but the bike sure is! Love my madone 4.7! Four days old... 80 miles ridden.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5973906187/


----------



## jsedlak

TucsonMTB said:


> That is a nice picture of you and your new machine in action! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here is some more unsolicited advice, of dubious value . . . Just changing the cassette to something with narrower jumps between gears would be a cost effective, easily reversible, way to get gears that will help your times in time trials. You may be strong enough that the wider gaps of your current setup don't bother you. But, several times I have been embarrassed by friends who took my advice to change to more closely spaced cogs in the rear and subsequently kicked my butt in competition.
> 
> Based on our distant geography, I am probably safe this time. You're not planning to train here in Arizona during the winter are you?


Definitely grabbing an 11-23 when it's due for a change.


----------



## TucsonMTB

PatrickVeg said:


> Trying to post pic of my new ride on the trail from last weekend... my iPhone is in the case, so it's not great... but the bike sure is! Love my madone 4.7! Four days old... 80 miles ridden.


Rather artistic looking . . . I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## PatrickVeg

TucsonMTB said:


> Rather artistic looking . . . I like it! :thumbsup:


Thanks! How'd you get the pic to post?? Do I have to host the image on a site... and then point to it? Didn't seem to work with flickr... which seemed most obvious.


----------



## TucsonMTB

PatrickVeg said:


> Thanks! How'd you get the pic to post?? Do I have to host the image on a site... and then point to it? Didn't seem to work with flickr... which seemed most obvious.


I just went to your Flickr link (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5973906187/), clicked on the picture there and then used the "View all sizes" link in the top right corner of that page to find the larger image. Once on the page with the "Large (765 x 1024)" image you can right click the image and select "Copy Image Location". That's the code you need to paste into the forum's "insert image" pop-up when it asked for the URL.


----------



## PatrickVeg

tucsonmtb said:


> i just went to your flickr link (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5973906187/), clicked on the picture there and then used the "view all sizes" link in the top right corner of that page to find the larger image. Once on the page with the "large (765 x 1024)" image you can right click the image and select "copy image location". That's the code you need to paste into the forum's "insert image" pop-up when it asked for the url.


ty ty ty!!!


----------



## TucsonMTB

PatrickVeg said:


> ty ty ty!!!


My pleasure! Please keep posting those elegantly composed pictures of that great bike for my enjoyment, sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## m8t3x

Here is my contribution.

View attachment 236509


----------



## _LCW_

Sweet looking bike mtx! :thumbsup:

How much does it weigh with those wheels?


----------



## m8t3x

Thanks!

I never really tried to weigh 'em.


----------



## Yeti guy

Would like opinions on this Project One paint scheme. Is it too gaudy? http://tinyurl.com/45gvaxq

I'm thinking about this bike or maybe an Orbea Orca in their orange and black. I currently have a Orbea Onix and have been real happy with it.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Yeti guy said:


> Would like opinions on this Project One paint scheme. Is it too gaudy? https://tinyurl.com/45gvaxq
> 
> I'm thinking about this bike or maybe an Orbea Orca in their orange and black. I currently have a Orbea Onix and have been real happy with it.












This is what your link displayed. Is it what you selected?

I like the colors but might not be fast enough for the flames myself.


----------



## Yeti guy

Yea that's it. Couldn't figure out how to post the picture, so thanks Tucson for that.
Well I'm not fast enough either but if and when I get my dream bike I wanted something special.


----------



## atctimmy

The flames are awesome! Super cool.

I'm too old and too fat for anything that looks that fast. : )


----------



## wipeout

Para8291 said:


> Here is an update to my great 6.9 SSL Project One.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bike has been sent back to Trek so they can inspect it. From these pictures that my dealer took, I'm being told that it is not going to be covered under warranty. I had this bike for 1 month. It's never been dropped, crashed, jumped, laid down or even leaned against anything. This bike is worth over $8,000 and they are telling me that I will get 20% off of a replacement. It would be $4,200 to replace the frame. No thank you. I am very unhappy with Trek.


Hey Para8291, what did Trek say about your frame?


----------



## Oasisbill

Can't remember if I've put this up here. It has different bars now. Madone 5.2 pro:


----------



## bgcyclist

I am the original owner of a 1998 TREK OCLV 5500. Almost all the components have been replace at least once and the frame has more than a few scratches, but I'm riding it until it cracks.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Oasisbill said:


> Can't remember if I've put this up here. It has different bars now. Madone 5.2 pro


Great colors, Mr. Bill. 

I once had a Pogliaghi track bike painted that shade of blue. It was a knockout, as is your Madone. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

My 6.9 SSL Solid Black - 6,00 kg:


----------



## Oasisbill

Beautiful bike there!


----------



## ackdaddy

All these bikes look sweeeeet! My Madone 6.2 is being built now through Project One - Can't Wait!


----------



## wevergo

My Trek Madone 4.5.


----------



## slazmc

What size madone wevergo?


----------



## wevergo

slazmc said:


> What size madone wevergo?


Size 56 cm. (22 inches)


----------



## slazmc

Thanks,I have a 54cm ordered!I'm 5'7" it should fit me ok so


----------



## leadout_kv

*2012 56cm Madone 6.2*

My new 2012 56cm Madone 6.2 compact w/full Ultrega group, 16.1 lbs, speedplay zero stainless pedals and Race X Lite wheels. Rides like the wind. :thumbsup:

And, after I saw this picture I went out and shifted down to a lower rear cog.  You should never leave the chain in an upper cog for an extended period of time.


----------



## slazmc

pete im thinking of getting a node computer for my madone 4.5,does the node come with all the sensors?


----------



## gtpharr

slazmc said:


> pete im thinking of getting a node computer for my madone 4.5,does the node come with all the sensors?


Node 1 & Node 2 DO NOT come with speed or cadence sensors. You must buy them seprately.

Node 2 does come with heart rate kit included. 

I have a Node 2 that I move back and forth between 2 bikes. So I ended up buying speed & cadence sensors for 2 bikes. The Node 2 with seperate sensors was expensive, but I wanted this model due to the large display. I have vision problems and the large display and large numbers on the Node work very well for me.

I've had this set up for over a year and I like it. It works well and has been trouble free. However, I now feel I spent way too much money for the Node 2 with 2 sets of sensors. For another $50 more, I could have gotten a Gamin Edge 500 GPS.


----------



## slazmc

Thanks,I have the duo trap sensor in the frame.I might go with the Garmin so,I think it's compatible with it?


----------



## ozzgurr

slazmc said:


> Thanks,I have the duo trap sensor in the frame.I might go with the Garmin so,I think it's compatible with it?


Yep, both work with ANT+ or other option is Bontrager Node.


----------



## ozzgurr

wevergo said:


> My Trek Madone 4.5.


Beautiful bike, white and blue Fizik saddle will match your bike , just saying


----------



## MarvinK

LubbersLine said:


> And, after I saw this picture I went out and shifted down to a lower rear cog.  You should never leave the chain in an upper cog for an extended period of time.


Maybe you should replace the picture... so you don't look like a total newb on $4000 bike.


----------



## leadout_kv

MarvinK said:


> Maybe you should replace the picture... so you don't look like a total newb on $4000 bike.


lol, hey a total newb would have been someone who didn't notice at all...and left it that way. I was laughing at myself though.


----------



## slazmc

ozzgurr said:


> Beautiful bike, white and blue Fizik saddle will match your bike , just saying


What wheels are they,realy make the bike?


----------



## wevergo

slazmc said:


> What wheels are they,realy make the bike?


Wheels; Vuelta Carbon Pro Matrix
Decals: FSA


----------



## em4joshua

*Custome Flames Madone*

This is a 6 series Custom Flames Madone that was purchased 7/2011. The colors are pearl white and obsidian blue. It took me many hours of playing with colors to choose them and the paint quality is amazing. The paint is a work of art and the flame shadows are an added detail that show the effort and skills of the painters at Trek. The extra money for the custom paint was worth it and I hope to visit thier shop one day. 

Oh, and it is a great ride too.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Gorgeous! I'm a sucker for a nice blue color and the flames are nice.

If it were mine, that sticker on the fork would be history, or at least moved to a less conspicuous location.  

And, no, despite being a little jealous of your very nice bike, I am not throwing stones, so do whatever pleases you.


----------



## em4joshua

TucsonMTB said:


> Gorgeous! I'm a sucker for a nice blue color and the flames are nice.
> 
> If it were mine, that sticker on the fork would be history, or at least moved to a less conspicuous location.
> 
> And, no, despite being a little jealous of your very nice bike, I am not throwing stones, so do whatever pleases you.


Thanks.

I was afraid to touch the stickers (fork, frame, and wheels), but my dealer told me how to take them off and they were removed today.


----------



## leadout_kv

em4joshua said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was afraid to touch the stickers (fork, frame, and wheels), but my dealer told me how to take them off and they were removed today.


Ok, so how did you take the stickers off?


----------



## TucsonMTB

Dousing with WD-40 or a lubricant that will not attack the paint and then carefully attacking with a finger nail is the usual technique.


----------



## moogs101

Nice Bike


----------



## em4joshua

LubbersLine said:


> Ok, so how did you take the stickers off?


I was told to use a dryer to get the sticker warm, BUT NOT HOT enough to melt the clear coat and that once warm the stickers should slide off. The stickers came off easily and I don't know how much warming them up helped as they seemed like the type that would come off easy. There were no issues and only a slight amount of glue was left behind. The glue came off with a light rub. 

Results may vary.


----------



## gambo2166

*Madone 6.9 SSL*

This is my 2011 Madone 6.9 SSL Di2 XXX Lite wheels


----------



## ecub

Great looking bikes. Here's my contribution...

*2011 Trek Top Fuel 9.9 SSL*
*Tires:* Schwalbe Racing Ralph #54-559 (tubed setup)
*Pedals:* Shimano PD-M985
*Weight:* 22.08 lbs (using Park Tool DS-1 Digital Scale)

*2012 Trek Madone 6.7 SSL*
*Wheels:* Bontrager Aeolus 9.0 (Clincher) 
*Tires:* Bontrager Race X Lite All Weather Hardcase (tubed setup)
*Pedals:* Shimano PD-M985
*Computer:* Bontrager Node 2 Digital Computer 
*Electronics:* Bontrager DuoTrap Digital Speed/Cadence Sensor 
*Weight:* 15.15 lbs (using Park Tool DS-1 Digital Scale)


----------



## slypx

*A pair of Madone 5.2 2011*

Hi guys

For my first post on the site, I present you both of our rides.

2011 meant a lot for me and my wife by switching from "fitness bikes" to road bikes. We owned a couple of Giant FCR's for 4 years and decided to go for road bikes this year. We really enjoy our choice !

So our rides are :

*Mine:*
2011 Trek Madone 5.2 H3, 58 cm, compact, Full Integra, Black, White and Platinum - Duotrap and node 1

*Her's*
2011 Trek Madone 5.2 H3, 47 cm, triple crank, Full Integra, Crystal Pearl White, Charcoal, Black and a lady's touch ! - Duotrap and node 1


Everything is stock, 2011 was the year for 2 carbon bikes and a brand new SUV !! So 2012 will be the upgrade year !!

Yep, they're both on Giant support !! :wink:


----------



## TucsonMTB

*Added a thumbs up . . .*



slypx said:


> I present you both of our rides.


I like your style! :thumbsup:

The last time we ordered cars, we bought to identical sedans. With your nearly identical bicycles, you will probably as many appreciative comments as we do when people see them together.


----------



## rose.johnp

*My 2 Madones -*

2007 5.0 Madone - Full Ultegra

2009 5.1 Madone - Full DA.


----------



## Milk-Bone

wevergo said:


> My Trek Madone 4.5.


Very nice. I like the wheels. Got the same bike and had them change the white handle bar tape to black before I left with the bike. The white tape wasn't for me.


----------



## Milk-Bone

Might as well add my 4.5.


----------



## dklimek

I'm not sure of the year but only real mods are what I bought it used with: blue Selle san marco seat, blue bar tape, swapped out the quick release hubs, and new gatorskins. This is my first road bike that I picked up from LBS for $800. Little more then I wanted to spend but that's ok, I LOVE this bike! Previous owner kept his pedals and it weighs 19lbs with those clunky mountain bike type pedals.


----------



## GatorInBama

Nice!


----------



## panzer5a

*My 2005 Trek 5000*

Haven't seen very many 5000's in here


----------



## wevergo

New group set: Sram Apex White.


----------



## stleon2

*Sucker for white/red bikes....*



kookieCANADA said:


> Replaced the RXL's for Aeolus 5.0 ACC


LOVE IT!!! that's a great color scheme. I used to have a 2008 Cannondale Super Six that had the same color scheme. Sweet!


----------



## gapple88

Sorry for the iPhone pic









Does anyone know what's the standard stem length that comes with the frame? The current stem is 100 n it feels too short


----------



## wevergo

I have never seen a Madone lilke this. (seatpost size and type? tubes? fork? paintjob missing details? headtube internal cables?)
Many details does not look like comparing the original.

Compare it with this one.......(2011).


----------



## gapple88

This is from the Trek authorised agent...

The leopard logo is missing as i was informed that it would involve a royalty to the pro team. Check with ur pro shop. This is the new paint scheme.

Crank and chain rings are from rotor, rest is Di2 stock


----------



## wevergo

gapple88 said:


> This is from the Trek authorised agent...
> 
> The leopard logo is missing as i was informed that it would involve a royalty to the pro team. Check with ur pro shop. This is the new paint scheme.
> 
> Crank and chain rings are from rotor, rest is Di2 stock


There is no Madone with headtube internal cables, it does not exist?
Edit: 2012 internal headtube routing, oké.:thumbsup:


----------



## gapple88

So u are implying that the authorised dealer is selling me a fake?

http://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Tre...,1&fmt=jpg&qlt=80,1&op_usm=0,0,0,0&iccEmbed=0


----------



## jumpstumper

wevergo said:


> There is no Madone with headtube internal cables, it does not exist!


Wrong. 2011 Madone's route it through the headtube.


----------



## jumpstumper

gapple88 said:


> So u are implying that the authorised dealer is selling me a fake?
> 
> http://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Tre...,1&fmt=jpg&qlt=80,1&op_usm=0,0,0,0&iccEmbed=0


He is implying that he doesn't know what a 2011 model Madone looks like.


----------



## wevergo

jumpstumper said:


> He is implying that he doesn't know what a 2012 model Madone looks like.


I admit I was wrong about the headtube routing.


----------



## jumpstumper

wevergo said:


> But what about the seatmast, round shape?
> Ore put some better photo's.


What are you talking about? That's what they look like! 

2011 Trek Madone 6.9 SSL ? First Look - BikeRadar


----------



## wevergo

jumpstumper said:


> What are you talking about? That's what they look like!
> 
> 2011 Trek Madone 6.9 SSL ? First Look - BikeRadar


I did not see them yet in the Netherlands
It is not even on the Dutch Trek website, it's a shame.:blush2:
We have never seen it before.


----------



## TucsonMTB

gapple88 said:


> Sorry for the iPhone pic
> 
> Does anyone know what's the standard stem length that comes with the frame? The current stem is 100 n it feels too short


Awesome looking bike!

Regarding your stem length: The manufacturer tries to get close, but can't possibly know exactly what the customer needs.

Were I fortunate enough to be able to buy a bike like yours, my dealer would have been quick to throw in a FIT session to identify the correct stem length and saddle position. Those changes are both usually considered "adjustments" and are usually made at little or no cost.

Given the cost of a machine at the level of yours, I am confident your dealer will be happy to work with you to find the stem length that fits you best. :thumbsup:


----------



## MerlinDS

*My current rides*

Just got the Madone a month ago, made in the good old USA.


----------



## robertdingson

You've got nice Trek bikes guys, i can't wait for my new build. I'll be posting it later.


----------



## robertdingson

Whats the difference between the Mavic Ksyriu sl and the SSC when it comes to weight?


----------



## robertdingson

Im just trying to complete my 10 post guys, thanks


----------



## robertdingson

I dont see the pictures


----------



## robertdingson

Just curious, whats the weight of that beauty?


----------



## robertdingson

Whats the overall weight of the Pilkot.


----------



## robertdingson

I mean Trek Pilot


----------



## robertdingson

Whats the overall weight of your bike?


----------



## robertdingson

What computer are you using?


----------



## robertdingson

Hows the weight of the wheels?


----------



## robertdingson

I really like those frames, where can i avail of them?


----------



## hanseman

Madone 6.5


----------



## MerlinDS

Sweet


----------



## epicwarrior

Beautiful bike here guys. keep em coming!


----------



## jrob1775

2012 Trek Madone 6.9 SSL Project One H1 geometry 56cm
SRAM Force group with 53x39 crank and 11-26 cassette
Powertap G3 / Enve 65mm carbon clincher wheels
Bontrager R3 700x23 tires
Fizik Atares VS saddle
Shimano Dura-Ace carbon pedals
Bontrager carbon blade VR handlebar
Garmin 500 GPS computer
Bontrager Duo Trap speed/cadence sensor

Bike weight as pictured 16 lbs

I've gotten 3 rides on this bike so far and I'm loving it! My last bike was a 2011 S-works Tarmac SL3. The Madone is not quite as snappy as the Tarmac, but makes up for it in spades with superior bump and vibration absorption. There are spots with rough pavement where I had to lift my butt off the saddle and coast on the Tarmac. With the Madone I can stay seated and deliver power. The Tarmac is probably a better pure race bike, but the Madone is a far better bike overall. I can see why a pro rider in one of the grand tours would love this bike. I certainly do!


----------



## Adrianinkc

^ Hot !


----------



## jtsk

*My New 2012 Madone 6.9 SSL*

This is a "crash replacement" frame for my '09 Madone 6.5 (on page 9 of this post in front of the same garage door, silver). Built with the DA 7900 components from the '09 bike. But I got new Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels to replace the original Bontrager Race X Lites.

I love the platinum paint that is set off nicely by the white and black.

I have not been on the bike yet and I had a health problem the day after I picked it up. But hoping to ride this week as the weather cooperates. Can't freaking wait!


----------



## 55x11

jtsk said:


> This is a "crash replacement" frame for my '09 Madone 6.5. Built with the DA 7900 components from the '09 bike. But I got new Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels to replace the original Bontrager Race X Lites.
> 
> I love the platinum paint that is set off nicely by the white and black.
> 
> I have not been on the bike yet and I had a health problem the day after I picked it up. But hoping to ride this week as the weather cooperates. Can't freaking wait!


gorgeous - I love the monochrome color scheme.


----------



## bb.rock

*[email protected] Wild Ride*

Tahoe 2010...Toads Wild Ride


----------



## bb.rock

Beautiful Bike!!!


----------



## jrob1775

glyon33 said:


> Love the Trel loyalty but love feedback as to whether worth buying new 2007 madone 5.5SL with DuraAce pkg from LBS for $2200?


Five years is a LONG time in the development of any carbon bike frame and they see significant improvements. Even if you bought a new Madone 3.1, it would be a better frame than an 07 5.5 ssl. I would take that same money and buy a 2011 close out.


----------



## glyon33

Love the Trel loyalty but love feedback as to whether worth buying new 2007 madone 5.5SL with DuraAce pkg from LBS for $2200?


----------



## MarvinK

Personally, I'd pick a newer style Madone with even Ultegra 6700 over that bike. Not only are you getting an older generation frame, but also drivetrain and presumably old paired spoke wheels.


----------



## defy_adv_3

Nice Treks!!!


----------



## trudan73

*2012 SSL Madone*

It's a solid bike. The saddle looks nose down in the pic. It actually is level or a bit nose up. Stupid iphones. I bought the bike only for the duotrap


----------



## MerlinDS

She is awesome. If you get bored with the color later, change the tape and saddle to white for a quick change- sweet, enjoy


----------



## trudan73

This is the first time I've had a black saddle and black tape in a long time. I think the white looks sweet too. I'm sure I'll be going back soon. Thanks for the reply. It's my first stock color madone. I think it turned out nice. Had a couple project one's in the past. This stock scheme caught my eye. She's fast but not as fast as my last bike. Never ran zipp's before.


----------



## Adrianinkc

trudan73 said:


> This is the first time I've had a black saddle and black tape in a long time. I think the white looks sweet too. I'm sure I'll be going back soon. Thanks for the reply. It's my first stock color madone. I think it turned out nice. Had a couple project one's in the past. This stock scheme caught my eye. She's fast but not as fast as my last bike. Never ran zipp's before.


Great looking bike. But now I'm curious what was your last bike ?


----------



## trudan73

2011 6 series Madone but H2 fit. I ran stans alpha 340's on it most of the time and a different saddle than what's in the pic.


----------



## Adrianinkc

Sweet. Good taste sir.


----------



## trudan73

What do you ride Adrianink?


----------



## Adrianinkc

Well this is what I rode this year 2011 Trek Maodne 4.5. Although now I'm waiting on a 2012 Madone 6.2 P1


----------



## trudan73

Trek makes a nice all around bike. They really do. I always joke that I only bought the bike for the duotrap. That 4.5 is solid as can be. That's a great looking bike. I get tired of guys ripping Trek. There's too many of them, etc. It's an excellent bike. Can't wait to see your P1. Take care man.


----------



## bb.rock

Love it....very stealthy looking!!


----------



## MerlinDS

trudan73 said:


> 2011 6 series Madone but H2 fit. I ran stans alpha 340's on it most of the time and a different saddle than what's in the pic.


Wow, ck out my p1, and I thought I would be the only one with the minimalistic white. Nice


----------



## Adrianinkc

trudan73 said:


> Trek makes a nice all around bike. They really do. I always joke that I only bought the bike for the duotrap. That 4.5 is solid as can be. That's a great looking bike. I get tired of guys ripping Trek. There's too many of them, etc. It's an excellent bike. Can't wait to see your P1. Take care man.


Thanks man. I also hate when people rip on trek. That's what my lbs sells and they take care of me, I have no reason to look at anything else.


----------



## trudan73

Yeah nice Merlin. Like the bike. Like the pool too


----------



## jtsk

trudan73 said:


> Trek makes a nice all around bike. They really do. I always joke that I only bought the bike for the duotrap. That 4.5 is solid as can be. That's a great looking bike. I get tired of guys ripping Trek. There's too many of them, etc. It's an excellent bike. Can't wait to see your P1. Take care man.


Around here, Specialized has gotten so popular that Trek is actually the minority bike....by a long shot. Probably 70% of road bikes in the area are Spec, 10% Trek, 10% Giant and 10% everything else. So when people rip on Trek, I point out that Spec is the 'clone bike' non-original bike that everybody accuses Trek of being......not Trek. Shuts 'em up quickly.


----------



## ssmith77

*My new Toy*

Hi My first post 
Long time trek owner but this is my first project one Madone 6.9ssl


----------



## russd32

I think I jizzed a little.


----------



## ozzgurr

Nice, very nice ssmith77.I think that's a custom crankset, right?


----------



## hoopingkld

ozzgurr said:


> Nice, very nice ssmith77.I think that's a custom crankset, right?


that is Dura Ace carbon edition...Ebay had it around $700 nowadays


----------



## dirby42

Cannot sufficiently express my jealousy. Very nice ride!


----------



## dandmadone

FAAAAAAASSSSST. Very nice ride. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## early one

Now that's good bike porn. Which saddle is that?


----------



## Adrianinkc

My new toy.


----------



## ozzgurr

hoopingkld said:


> that is Dura Ace carbon edition...Ebay had it around $700 nowadays


You have a fantastic bike, have fun.:thumbsup:

It is not a Pro fit, am I right?


----------



## cxwrench

why did you change the routing of the derailleur cables?


----------



## ssmith77

its not its just standard for di2


----------



## cxwrench

ssmith77 said:


> its not its just standard for di2


not your bike, i was talking about Adrianinkc's bike. the 'normal' cable routing is around the headtube for the shifter cables. the internal tubes are set up that way from the factory, so the cables cross in the downtube. not a big deal, but his housing will rub on the headtube now, instead of not touching the frame at all.


----------



## Adrianinkc

cxwrench said:


> not your bike, i was talking about Adrianinkc's bike. the 'normal' cable routing is around the headtube for the shifter cables. the internal tubes are set up that way from the factory, so the cables cross in the downtube. not a big deal, but his housing will rub on the headtube now, instead of not touching the frame at all.


Thanks for the heads up. I wish I could say something cool like more aero or something but I have no clue why the lbs did it this way.


----------



## Hooger

Adrianinck,have you more pictures of this 2012 madone six? thanks


----------



## Adrianinkc

Hooger said:


> Adrianinck,have you more pictures of this 2012 madone six? thanks


Sure do.


----------



## cxwrench

i put that lizard skins tape on mine too, i'm loving it.


----------



## Hooger

Beautiful bike Adrianinkc,thanks you


----------



## nelzbikes

As soon as I hit 10posts I'll put a pic of my poor un ridden 2002 trek 5200.


----------



## nelzbikes

Just 3 more


----------



## nelzbikes

Now 2 more


----------



## nelzbikes

Now 1 more


----------



## nelzbikes

Finally!


----------



## nelzbikes

Sorry, stupid new iPad giving me a hard time with copy & paste! Gotta go to desktop!


----------



## nelzbikes




----------



## TucsonMTB

Ah, yes! The US Postal Team Trek. Arguably the most popular color scheme Trek ever offered.


----------



## nelzbikes

If I upgrade my 5200, how light can I get this bike? Just wondering. Dura Ace compact group?


----------



## cxwrench

nelzbikes said:


> If I upgrade my 5200, how light can I get this bike? Just wondering. Dura Ace compact group?


seriously? how long is a piece of string? 

you spend enough $$$ and drill enough holes you could get it as light as you want. 10-11 pounds?


----------



## Lawrpel

Does anyone have pics of a dark green Project One?


----------



## Antonelli

Just picked up a 6.9 SSL a few days ago. I took it out for it's first ride yesterday. It's unbelievable!! My previous bike was a '06 Madone 5.2, so the difference is quite noticeable.

Do you think I should remove the wheel decals for a cleaner look? I like that they match the black & white theme, but graphically they might be too much.

- 58cm H1
- 15.4 lbs with cages & Speedplay X2's.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Antonelli said:


> Just picked up a 6.9 SSL a few days ago. I took it out for it's first ride yesterday. It's unbelievable!! My previous bike was a '06 Madone 5.2, so the difference is quite noticeable.
> 
> Do you think I should remove the wheel decals for a cleaner look? I like that they match the black & white theme, but graphically they might be too much.
> 
> - 58cm H1
> - 15.4 lbs with cages & Speedplay X2's.


Nice bike! Personally, I like the appearance of the wheels. :thumbsup:

Admittedly, I am old and slow so might go into the stealth mode to prevent younger, faster riders from thinking derisive thoughts . . . 

But, otherwise, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## MerlinDS

I wouldn't touch a thing, nice.


----------



## Antonelli

I did a little Photoshop and removed the decals (and cut the steerer). Now do you think it looks better with no decals?


----------



## TucsonMTB

Still better with wheel decals in place. :thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench

did a ride w/ a couple guys from the shop today...only black 6.9SSL's allowed


----------



## rose.johnp

Looks much better without the decals!


----------



## BCRexer

6.9 SSL 14.7 lbs.


----------



## cxwrench

nice, another sweet looking black bike! i think i may have to get a black seat mast for mine...they look better for sure.


----------



## dkm

heres my sassy little new addition...i picked it up a week ago. Carbon district, installed bonty xxx speed control brakes, RXL 46cm bars, bonty r3 tires w lite tubes, removed all the metal covers off the belt drive system (dropped 100gr just there) 

im doing some ENVE 65mm deep wheels, rotor 3d+ titanium spindle cranks and rotor s3x stem. 

It was 15.9lbs without pedals...now its 14.6 with pedals.


----------



## xonerated

*New toy*

View attachment 249264


----------



## MarvinK

I'm surprised more people aren't going for the new Bontrager carbon wheels--they compare favorably to just about anyone's!


----------



## BCRexer

BCRexer said:


> 6.9 SSL 14.7 lbs.


And.......sold these three Madones to excited new owners!


----------



## johntrek5

Very nice bike! Keep the decals!


----------



## johntrek5

I love those Carbone SL's. Going to get a set this spring!


----------



## bentvalve

*my new ride*

this is mnw shack ride. i got the new aura wheel set,new sram red/black,fsa wings.ready for some nice long rides!!! i did update to di2 and its straight awsome..


----------



## Lawrpel

*6.9 SSL in green/silver*

Just brought this 6.9 SSL Project One home, just in time for the year's first snow storm...


----------



## Phatboyg

Picked up my 5.2 Madone yesterday!


----------



## bhayes505

Got this in September of 2010...It's the 2011 Madone 5.2. I'm in the process of looking for some wheels now but the more I research the more I get confused on what to get. : )

View attachment 249889


----------



## cxwrench

what do you want to use the new wheels for? how much do you have to spend? how much do you weigh?


----------



## trekroadie1.5

I just finished this one. It was my second build. 2008 Trek Madone 4.5 with full Sram Red Black. Sram s27 wheels, Bontrager XXX stem, handlebars and seatpost.Yokozuna Reaction cables. I have black Look Carbon pedals on the way.


----------



## TucsonMTB

trekroadie1.5 said:


> I just finished this one. It was my second build. 2008 Trek Madone 4.5 with full Sram Red Black. Sram s27 wheels, Bontrager XXX stem, handlebars and seatpost.Yokozuna Reaction cables. I have black Look Carbon pedals on the way.


Nice! :thumbsup:.

The shiny finish and cleverly placed graphic accents prevent it from looking like a Goth bike from those guys with the S in their name.

I'll bet it is a rocket ship.


----------



## bhayes505

cxwrench said:


> what do you want to use the new wheels for? how much do you have to spend? how much do you weigh?


Hey cxwrench...I'll be using the new wheels for all my riding. I don't race right now but my Saturday morning group ride is fast and very competitive. Most of my riding around here has it's flat sections but also has some good climbs. I think I've looked at every wheel out there in my budget...carbon and alloy. My budget is somewhere around $1000. My weight is between 185 and 190. I was going to post something in wheel thread to try to get some suggestions but any advise you could give would be much appreciated.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Hey, *bhayes505*!

Please pardon me for jumping in here, but . . . try a set of Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX Tires. They are enough livelier than the stock tires you are riding that you might pick up enough of an edge without buying new wheels.

Google to check out the reviews in the usual places. They really are fast and supple. :thumbsup:

Oh, and that link at the top is to a "cost effective" place to buy this $70 tire for less than $50.


----------



## bhayes505

TucsonMTB said:


> Hey, *bhayes505*!
> 
> Please pardon me for jumping in here, but . . . They are enough livelier than the stock tires you are riding that you might pick up enough of an edge without buying new wheels.
> 
> Google to check out the reviews in the usual places. They really are fast and supple. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and that link at the top is to a "cost effective" place to buy this $70 tire for less than $50.


Hey Tucson,

Thanks for the link and info. The picture above is older and I no longer run those tires. Right now I'm running Michelin pro 3's but I'll have to give the Vittoria's a try. Thanks again.


----------



## trekroadie1.5

TucsonMTB said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:.
> 
> The shiny finish and cleverly placed graphic accents prevent it from looking like a Goth bike from those guys with the S in their name.
> 
> I'll bet it is a rocket ship.


Thanks! I did have a 2010 Trek 2.3 in white, yellow and black. The same paint scheme as the 2010 Madone 6.9. I loved the bike, but I feel this bike looks a little less "look-at-me" and a little more sophisticated. And even though it was Trek's bottom of the line carbon frame in 08, it weighs 16.4lbs with pedals, computer and cage. And the Sram S27's aren't that light either at 1726g.


----------



## TucsonMTB

bhayes505 said:


> Hey Tucson,
> 
> Thanks for the link and info. The picture above is older and I no longer run those tires. Right now I'm running Michelin pro 3's but I'll have to give the Vittoria's a try. Thanks again.


My pleasure . . . but, your Michelin Pro 3's are pretty close. The Vittoria EVO's are a little easier to mount when new, very easy once they have a few miles, and seem to be quite a bit more durable. But, they are *not* going to be a huge improvement over the Pro 3's in terms of responsiveness. Sorry!

Good luck with your wheel search. I am running Ksyrium Elites because they fit my budget. A grand may get you a little more performance, but probably not hugely more. I have a set Neuvation's on my wife's bike. They are a tiny bit livelier because they have a more streamlined shape and are tiny bit lighter while being very stiff, but it's a pretty subtle improvement. She needs every little advantage she can get to keep up with me.


----------



## plecko

For your budget, you can't go wrong with the Williams Cycling System 38 or 58. Check out website review from Peloton magazine (formerly Test Rider.com) $999.00 gets you wheels Swiss stop pads, water bottles & t shirt.


----------



## TucsonMTB

plecko said:


> For your budget, you can't go wrong with the Williams Cycling System 38 or 58. Check out website review from Peloton magazine (formerly Test Rider.com) $999.00 gets you wheels Swiss stop pads, water bottles & t shirt.


The wheel weights are impressive. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:








The review by Peloton magazine linked to on the Williams web site is high praise indeed.


----------



## Fman

Hi, I got this yesterday - but raining too much to ride. Project 1, Ui2.


----------



## bhayes505

plecko said:


> For your budget, you can't go wrong with the Williams Cycling System 38 or 58. Check out website review from Peloton magazine (formerly Test Rider.com) $999.00 gets you wheels Swiss stop pads, water bottles & t shirt.


Hey plecko...I've looked at the Williams before and you're right they look great. My only problem is the 195 weight restrictions on a lot of the wheels. I usually stay between 185 and 190. That's getting really close to the 195 weight limit.


----------



## plecko

@bhayes505, 195 is for 38's, the 58's are good to 225lbs


----------



## Munk69

Fman said:


> Hi, I got this yesterday - but raining too much to ride. Project 1, Ui2.




Very nice! Like the subtle black and bling red


----------



## cxwrench

bhayes505 said:


> Hey cxwrench...I'll be using the new wheels for all my riding. I don't race right now but my Saturday morning group ride is fast and very competitive. Most of my riding around here has it's flat sections but also has some good climbs. I think I've looked at every wheel out there in my budget...carbon and alloy. My budget is somewhere around $1000. My weight is between 185 and 190. I was going to post something in wheel thread to try to get some suggestions but any advise you could give would be much appreciated.


your bike came stock w/ the bontrager 'race' wheels, yeah? they weigh about 1900g. for about $900.00 you could get a pair of these Bontrager: Race X Lite (Model #08254) and drop about a pound of rotating mass. obviously it's not all at the rim, but the difference should be noticeable. add some nice tires like the vittoria's the previous poster recommended and you'd have a nice set up.


----------



## rose.johnp

Fman said:


> Hi, I got this yesterday - but raining too much to ride. Project 1, Ui2.


Bet it would look really bad-a$$ if you took the decals off the wheels.


----------



## rose.johnp

RonMadone said:


> I think I'm done for now...............


Hey Ron, what's the story with that crank? Very nice! I like the wheels too. Very nice whip!


----------



## TucsonMTB

rose.johnp said:


> Bet it would look really bad-a$$ if you took the decals off the wheels.


Or, it might look like you bought some cheap Chinese wheels on eBay . . . 

. . . and took off the no-name stickers to make them appear to be more expensive brand-name wheels . . . :lol:


----------



## Munk69

bhayes505 said:


> Hey plecko...I've looked at the Williams before and you're right they look great. My only problem is the 195 weight restrictions on a lot of the wheels. I usually stay between 185 and 190. That's getting really close to the 195 weight limit.



Looking at your bike and what you use it for.. I would rock the 2010 and later Mavic Ksyrium Elites ... 1550 grams and will last forever. Plenty fast and pretty cheap. Can find a lot of new take offs on ebay for 400 to 500 bucks. Not to mention, they would look awesome on your color Madone 

Ebay linky.. 

Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset (700c) Black - Shimano/SRAM | eBay


----------



## phs

Fman said:


> Hi, I got this yesterday - but raining too much to ride. Project 1, Ui2.


Great looking bike!


----------



## phs

Phatboyg said:


> Picked up my 5.2 Madone yesterday!


Looks great, How do you like it compared to what you were riding?


----------



## Phatboyg

phs said:


> Looks great, How do you like it compared to what you were riding?


It's a big jump for me (I was riding a Spot Ajax hybrid), dropping over 8 pounds of cycle weight and moving into a road geometry, but so far it's really light, quick, and agile. I have no comparison to other road bikes, but it's a rocket compared to my hybrid. My times on Strava have reflected the change for sure! And I'm loving the change!


----------



## cydswipe

I have a couple of builds. One is a new single speed Trek Y foil. The other is my 2001 Trek TT bike.


----------



## bhayes505

I just wanted to thank everyone for the wheel suggestions on the previous page. I finally made a decision and ordered me some ROL Race SLR's yesterday. Hopefully I'll like them and they'll be good for years to come. Thanks again!


----------



## johntrek5

*2011 5.2*

Here is my 2011 5.2. Upgrades include Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's, Continental 4000s tires, Dura Ace chain, Dura Ace cables and housings. RXL carbon cages, Garmin Edge 500 with Duo Trap I also have a set of aero bars that I use for centuries etc. After looking at this pic, I realized how bad I need to turn the bars down!


----------



## kendal

Here is my 2011 6.9


----------



## philipw33

nice bikes!!!
i can stare at Madones all day.


----------



## rose.johnp

*My 6.9 SSL*

I finally got my Christmas present put together. My wife got me the frame, and the rest of the bike was pieced together over the last 2 months. Full DA, full carbon including a full carbon bontrager saddle and DA pedals. Weighed in a 14.8 lbs.


----------



## cxwrench

kendal said:


> Here is my 2011 6.9


i know saddle position/angle is a personal thing, but that just looks like it's angled wayyyy too far down. are you SURE that you've tried it w/ the saddle more level and there is no way it will work? i know a lot of riders that use that saddle w/ TT bikes, some of them w/ really low bars...none need their saddle angled down that far. i'd think on a regular road bike that would cause problems in other areas.


----------



## kendal

cxwrench said:


> i know saddle position/angle is a personal thing, but that just looks like it's angled wayyyy too far down. are you SURE that you've tried it w/ the saddle more level and there is no way it will work? i know a lot of riders that use that saddle w/ TT bikes, some of them w/ really low bars...none need their saddle angled down that far. i'd think on a regular road bike that would cause problems in other areas.


I know it looks odd but it fits me best that way, I ride 40-55 miles / ride at least 4 times a week and no problem. I did try it angled up more and that hurt after about 5 miles. The set up on the saddle says to have the rails parallel to the ground upon inital setup and then angle down a bit. That is what this is setup to looks odd but feels right. I have it on 3 of my other bikes. and they look the same.  Maybe the anlgle of the pic also.


----------



## cxwrench

kendal said:


> I know it looks odd but it fits me best that way, I ride 40-55 miles / ride at least 4 times a week and no problem. I did try it angled up more and that hurt after about 5 miles. The set up on the saddle says to have the rails parallel to the ground upon inital setup and then angle down a bit. That is what this is setup to looks odd but feels right. I have it on 3 of my other bikes. and they look the same.  Maybe the anlgle of the pic also.


pretty sure it's not the angle of the photo, unless that piece of trim your seat is leaning against is REALLY crooked...


----------



## majorbanjo

I ride a colnago C59 and a Master X light most of the time....but here is my winter bike......finished riding today on my trainer and snapped this pic......


----------



## dirby42

What kind of saddle is it? Some comfort saddles are design to be at an angle.


----------



## philipw33

My 2011 Madone 5.2, with Easton EA90 Aeros


----------



## Lawrpel

Great shot. Two questions: (1) What kind of pedals are those,and (2) what size cassette are you using for those bay area climbs?


----------



## philipw33

Lawrpel said:


> Great shot. Two questions: (1) What kind of pedals are those,and (2) what size cassette are you using for those bay area climbs?


thanks! using speedplay zeros in yellow, and a compact with a 11-28


----------



## slazmc

my madone 4.5


----------



## jheeno

philipw33 said:


> My 2011 Madone 5.2, with Easton EA90 Aeros


would you have some ride GPS traces ?
reason I ask is I am about to visit san fran and plan on renting a road bike for 48 hours and try out some san fran hills
you can PM me if you prefer


----------



## Statmtb

2011 5.1 I just picked up on close-out! Wasn't wild about the color, but the 50% off sold me. Now the color is growing on me and I'm just stoked to have such an awesome bike!! (upgraded from a Fuji Roubaix 1.0)


----------



## Trbogolf

Statmtb said:


> 2011 5.1 I just picked up on close-out! Wasn't wild about the color, but the 50% off sold me. Now the color is growing on me and I'm just stoked to have such an awesome bike!! (upgraded from a Fuji Roubaix 1.0)


Nice. I've been thinking about the same bike. The local dealer has 3 on closeout but not 50% off. Guess I need to do a little negotiating:thumbsup:


----------



## bentvalve

yeah, that is nice! i liked the colors when it came out..but, i had toait 3 months for the 5.2 black/red/white..when i would stop in that bike always drew me in! don


----------



## MarvinK

Someone local has that bike (didn't get it at half off... that's incredible!!), and I think it looks fantastic. He upgraded the wheels... I think to Kysrium SRs... which look great on it.


----------



## DrogProject_Black

6.9 SSL Ultegra Di2


----------



## TucsonMTB

DrogProject_Black said:


> 6.9 SSL Ultegra Di2


Nice! I can't see where your battery pack/central processor is located. Can you give us a hint? :wink5:

Oh, and the shifter wires just hang in the breeze? How does that work for you?

And, again . . . most important of all, *nice bike!* :thumbsup:


----------



## dirby42

I think that color would grow on me too. The bike is gorgeous! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## cxwrench

that 6.9 is realllllyyy nice looking. great job.


----------



## DrogProject_Black

Have a PRO vibe stem now with -10 drop! The battery indicator has clamps on the back and it clips to the brake cable! The battery pack is located under the bottom bracket. (hidden in the pic by the crank) Unfortunately the bike is for sale! It was a replacement bike for a stolen bike that ended up being recovered! So the new one is the one that has to go! Crazy smooth ride! At first it felt boring compared to my Sl3 but looking at my data i ride longer and harder now that the ride is smoother! So much fun in the descents!


----------



## cxwrench

easy on the !!! there big guy...unless you're really that excited, of course.


----------



## DrogProject_Black

I dunno why I use so many!!! Not excited about selling it. This is how I have t set up now. Zipp 101's are so much faster than those carbon wheels! (Boyd Cycling 50mm)


----------



## DrogProject_Black

Picture wouldn't post


----------



## mariomal99

12x23 said:


> First time to try this, let's see how it goes.


very nice bike.....love the pre madone frames......I have a 5500 and love it.


----------



## mariomal99

*5500*

Here is my 5500 that I love.


----------



## Fuji_Boy

good stuff


----------



## ThreeSixT

My new 2011 Madone 4.7 I got on closeout for $1700. First Roadbike


----------



## bentvalve

nice!


----------



## rose.johnp

My wife has that bike too, her first road bike as well. She's loving it!


----------



## mlieu

That red and white 4.7 looks great!


----------



## Stef_

*Trek madone 5.2 home-made*

Home build:
Brake: record
K7: super Record 12-25
Crankset: Chorus
Front-rear derailleur: Chorus
Shifter: Chorus 11 speed
SLR carbonio
Deda shallow
Speedplay
Reynold Assault
Quick release: Token Ti
Tires : Hutchinson Atom Pro


----------



## TucsonMTB

Stef_ said:


> Home build


Now, that looks like a fun ride! Nice to see the Campy stuff too. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench

Stef_ said:


> Home build:
> Brake: record
> K7: super Record 12-25
> Crankset: Chorus
> Front-rear derailleur: Chorus
> Shifter: Chorus 11 speed
> SLR carbonio
> Deda shallow
> Speedplay
> Reynold Assault
> Quick release: Token Ti
> Tires : Hutchinson Atom Pro


like the bike pure support! good looking bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Stef_

Thanks


----------



## TTigg

Yep the 5.1 in Orange & White was too tempting for me too - hell it matches my car! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trbogolf

It's a work in progress. I picked it up Friday and will have to ride it as is for the rest of the year. Will likely make some upgrades come winter as finance minister approves.
6 SSL
SRAM Force
Race X Lite wheels
Changing the Bontrager tires for Continental GP4000S
Fizik saddle.








So far I love the way this bike rides.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Trbogolf said:


> It's a work in progress. I picked it up Friday and will have to ride it as is for the rest of the year.


Bummer! Feel free to drop it off at my house if you change your mind. :idea:



Trbogolf said:


> Will likely make some upgrades come winter as finance minister approves.


Looks pretty durn nice to me already!



Trbogolf said:


> So far I love the way this bike rides.


That's the spirit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trbogolf

Thanks. Wheels will likely be the only upgrade although these RXL's don't seem to bad. I'll see how durable they are in the coming months. I'll make some more adjustments to the fit as my body get accustomed to riding after a long layoff this winter. I just need to get the front a little lower.
As far as the ride goes, I've been riding a Specialized Roubaix the past couple years and this bike just blows it out of the water. Better handling (expected), more efficient and smother ride (not expected).


----------



## TucsonMTB

Trbogolf said:


> Thanks. Wheels will likely be the only upgrade although these RXL's don't seem to bad. I'll see how durable they are in the coming months. I'll make some more adjustments to the fit as my body get accustomed to riding after a long layoff this winter. I just need to get the front a little lower.
> As far as the ride goes, I've been riding a Specialized Roubaix the past couple years and this bike just blows it out of the water. Better handling (expected), more efficient and smother ride (not expected).


Yep! It is a great bike, you should be proud of it. Oh, and that stem is designed to be flipped over to lower the bars. And, you often see bikes with a spacer or two moved above the stem to make small adjustments without having to re-cut the steering tube. I predict you are going to be very happy with a little experimentation and no irreversible changes. After all, someday, you might want to sell it to someone who wants a more upright position. Or, your tastes may change . . . life is good!


----------



## slazmc

madone 4.5


----------



## ozzgurr

Trbogolf said:


> It's a work in progress. I picked it up Friday and will have to ride it as is for the rest of the year. Will likely make some upgrades come winter as finance minister approves.
> 6 SSL
> SRAM Force
> Race X Lite wheels
> Changing the Bontrager tires for Continental GP4000S
> Fizik saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I love the way this bike rides.




Your bike deserves F6Rs, just telling


----------



## Trbogolf

TucsonMTB said:


> Yep! It is a great bike, you should be proud of it. Oh, and that stem is designed to be flipped over to lower the bars. And, you often see bikes with a spacer or two moved above the stem to make small adjustments without having to re-cut the steering tube. I predict you are going to be very happy with a little experimentation and no irreversible changes. After all, someday, you might want to sell it to someone who wants a more upright position. Or, your tastes may change . . . life is good!


Flipping the stem was the first plan. Like I said, just need to get my conditioning back. I took too long a layoff this winter due to work and crappy weather.

ozzgurr: Those wheels are nice. Probably a lot more than I need for weekly & weekend rides. At least I can look fast/cool even if it is an outright lie!


----------



## ghostt

oooooo right ))


----------



## inthesticks

The wifes P1, just unboxed it and put it together last night, 54cm, SRAM Force, Aeolus 5 D3 rims. Hopefully this one keeps her happy longer. We wanted the new Red but it isnt out yet.


----------



## TucsonMTB

inthesticks said:


> Just a couple Cell Phone picks tonight of my wife's P1 . . .


Lucky lady!! That is a gorgeous machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

TucsonMTB said:


> ...that stem is designed to be flipped over to lower the bars...


It's designed to work either way, if that's what you meant. Most people who aren't doing yoga or other exercises to remain flexible are going to be better off with it in the upright position it's already in. If you're flexible and your lower back doesn't complain, lower is better... but only if it's comfortable.


----------



## ozzgurr

What a great bike Inthesticks ! You / your wife may consider yellow or green hoods, it will be a nice touch


----------



## inthesticks

We talked about it, I dont recall them offering any other color for the hoods when we designed it, however we have talked about different color bar tape or hoods already.

The Trek painters did a great job painting this bike, it is a much better paint than my P1 was and several others on our Teams paint (super happy about that). The metal flake in the Purple really shines in the sun.

We did a shake down ride last night, she said it was a smother ride than her 2010 4.5 and a huge upgrade in shifting over the 105 Shimano drive train. She had test rode my 6.5 several times and liked the SRAM components/shifting, she avg just about 21mph on a 20 mile ride last night and was grinning ear to ear the whole time,  several in the group joked about her smiling so much, I didnt get to ride all that far with her as I stopped to help another biker who had unfortunate flat and no way were we going to catch them (two folks had flats last night).


----------



## sandyeggo

woah!


----------



## S2k552m

Inthesticks ... great pics! That's one great looking bike.

Thoughts on the new D3 wheels? What wheels were on her previous Trek and how do the D3's compare?


----------



## inthesticks

Her last bike was a 4.5, so really it is not a true comparison, but still a Trek carbon, however I will give you the dirty.
Old bike was a 52 cm, 4.5, Shim 105 groupset, SSR wheelset, Alum water bottle cages, Alum bars, Alum seat rails, Alem stem.
New bike 54cm, 6.5, SRAM Force, 50mm D3's, Bontrager RXL carbon water bottle cages, XXX carbon bars, RXL carbon seat, XXX carbon stem... 

First off was weight measured with Park Tool digital hanging scale:

Old bike 20.2 lbs. Last fall I installed Bont RL rims and Cont 4000 tires shaved off 1.5 lbs (18.8lbs) and it sure rode better.

New bike 15.02 lbs

New bike is more forgiving on the hard bumps, now which piece of carbon is absorbing that up over her old bike is hard to determine. I have a 6.5 with alum bars, stem and seat rails and it isnt all that bad, however it does weigh in a little over 17lbs with Bont Race rims (just upgraded those to Bontrager RXL's) and took off 1 pound.

Now onto the rims, her old bike came with Bontrager SSR's, last fall I bought a set of new RL's and Continental 4000's and the ride greatly improved. Now with these D3's they are wide, they are wider than the tires (suppose to help with aerodynamics) just scares me since the rim could hit the pavement if she should run in a crack in the pavement (WI roads are not the best), however I am sure they are plenty strong (just $ wise you cringe). They are light, basically weigh in the same as my Bont RXL's, as a normal deep dish wheel they will slightly push you around in the wind, but still spin up fast and not really noticeable going uphill. Granted she doesnt have many miles on it yet, she raced it on Sat here and came in second, however (no dissing against 1st), she did have to teach 2 spin classes (1 hour each) before the race so it didnt take her long before she was tired (about mile 18). Once she is done with teaching the seasonal spin classes she will have a much better "feeling", she is still getting used to the SRAM shifting, however when she remembers it doesnt shift the same she says she really likes it.

Any other questions or want more info/pictures just let me know.

R


----------



## TucsonMTB

inthesticks said:


> Granted she doesnt have many miles on it yet, she raced it on Sat here and came in second . . .
> 
> Any other questions or want more info/pictures just let me know.
> 
> R


Congratulations on your wife's success! :thumbsup:










​If I visited the correct website based on your avatar, she is following in some impressive footsteps!


----------



## GGW

inthesticks said:


> Her last bike was a 4.5, so really it is not a true comparison, but still a Trek carbon, however I will give you the dirty.
> Old bike was a 52 cm, 4.5, Shim 105 groupset, SSR wheelset, Alum water bottle cages, Alum bars, Alum seat rails, Alem stem.
> New bike 54cm, 6.5, SRAM Force, 50mm D3's, Bontrager RXL carbon water bottle cages, XXX carbon bars, RXL carbon seat, XXX carbon stem...
> 
> First off was weight measured with Park Tool digital hanging scale:
> 
> Old bike 20.2 lbs. Last fall I installed Bont RL rims and Cont 4000 tires shaved off 1.5 lbs (18.8lbs) and it sure rode better.
> 
> New bike 15.02 lbs
> 
> New bike is more forgiving on the hard bumps, now which piece of carbon is absorbing that up over her old bike is hard to determine. I have a 6.5 with alum bars, stem and seat rails and it isnt all that bad, however it does weigh in a little over 17lbs with Bont Race rims (just upgraded those to Bontrager RXL's) and took off 1 pound.
> 
> Now onto the rims, her old bike came with Bontrager SSR's, last fall I bought a set of new RL's and Continental 4000's and the ride greatly improved. Now with these D3's they are wide,* they are wider than the tires (suppose to help with aerodynamics) just scares me since the rim could hit the pavement if she should run in a crack in the pavement *(WI roads are not the best), however I am sure they are plenty strong (just $ wise you cringe). They are light, basically weigh in the same as my Bont RXL's, as a normal deep dish wheel they will slightly push you around in the wind, but still spin up fast and not really noticeable going uphill. Granted she doesnt have many miles on it yet, she raced it on Sat here and came in second, however (no dissing against 1st), she did have to teach 2 spin classes (1 hour each) before the race so it didnt take her long before she was tired (about mile 18). Once she is done with teaching the seasonal spin classes she will have a much better "feeling", she is still getting used to the SRAM shifting, however when she remembers it doesnt shift the same she says she really likes it.
> 
> Any other questions or want more info/pictures just let me know.
> 
> R


I have the same wheel exept the tubular version i did wrote to Bontrager about rims width vs tyre size and here the answer from Bontrager .If this can help .

''Thanks for writing in. The smallest size tire the Aeolus D3 wheels will accommodate is a 700x23c tire. Any smaller you will risk damaging the rim. We tested the tires in the wind tunnel with a 700x23c and a 700x27c tire and both tire widths performed extremely well with the 23c tire having slightly less drag. Depending on your riding style and preferences, I recommend using a 23, 25, or 27c width tire.''


----------



## S2k552m

very cool, would like to hear about the D3 wheels once she gets more miles.
I have a pair of xxx lites and am really impressed with the job Bontrager did on them - light, durable, nice hubs ...



inthesticks said:


> Her last bike was a 4.5, so really it is not a true comparison, but still a Trek carbon, however I will give you the dirty.
> Old bike was a 52 cm, 4.5, Shim 105 groupset, SSR wheelset, Alum water bottle cages, Alum bars, Alum seat rails, Alem stem.
> New bike 54cm, 6.5, SRAM Force, 50mm D3's, Bontrager RXL carbon water bottle cages, XXX carbon bars, RXL carbon seat, XXX carbon stem...
> 
> First off was weight measured with Park Tool digital hanging scale:
> 
> Old bike 20.2 lbs. Last fall I installed Bont RL rims and Cont 4000 tires shaved off 1.5 lbs (18.8lbs) and it sure rode better.
> 
> New bike 15.02 lbs
> 
> New bike is more forgiving on the hard bumps, now which piece of carbon is absorbing that up over her old bike is hard to determine. I have a 6.5 with alum bars, stem and seat rails and it isnt all that bad, however it does weigh in a little over 17lbs with Bont Race rims (just upgraded those to Bontrager RXL's) and took off 1 pound.
> 
> Now onto the rims, her old bike came with Bontrager SSR's, last fall I bought a set of new RL's and Continental 4000's and the ride greatly improved. Now with these D3's they are wide, they are wider than the tires (suppose to help with aerodynamics) just scares me since the rim could hit the pavement if she should run in a crack in the pavement (WI roads are not the best), however I am sure they are plenty strong (just $ wise you cringe). They are light, basically weigh in the same as my Bont RXL's, as a normal deep dish wheel they will slightly push you around in the wind, but still spin up fast and not really noticeable going uphill. Granted she doesnt have many miles on it yet, she raced it on Sat here and came in second, however (no dissing against 1st), she did have to teach 2 spin classes (1 hour each) before the race so it didnt take her long before she was tired (about mile 18). Once she is done with teaching the seasonal spin classes she will have a much better "feeling", she is still getting used to the SRAM shifting, however when she remembers it doesnt shift the same she says she really likes it.
> 
> Any other questions or want more info/pictures just let me know.
> 
> R


----------



## S2k552m

Inspired by the previous 6-series post by inthesticks, here is the new ride. I have been lurking but figured I should subscribe and start posting. Picked up the new ride in Novemeber. Getting lots of good miles on it now. It was a long time coming but I am really fortunate and happy to have it. 

14.19 lbs as photographed (with 2 RXL cages, node1 and sensor) 
SSL 56cm H1
SRAM red black - 53/39, 11-23 og1090 cassette
XXX stem and XXX VRC bars
2009 XXX lite wheels
SLR flow carbonio saddle

I am blown away by the ride of the new Trek … overall very stiff and responsive but still comfortable … light but sure footed … but the thing that really gets me is the weight and stiffness of the front end. Initial bursts on climbs seem effortless and almost feels like I am lunging forward on acceleration compared to my 21lb colnago, makes the Colnago feel like it has under-inflated tires (which BTW is a wonderful bike and I still love). And the xxx wheels are darn sweet too, light and stiff and responsive like the rest of the bike.


----------



## johntrek5

Very cool!


----------



## XLNC

It's a cross bike, but a Cronus CX Ultimate is a carbon bike nonetheless and it has a newly upgraded wheelset


----------



## BCRexer

6.9 SSL with Campy Record 11 EPS. 15.3 lbs. as pictured. Closeup pics of the EPS is in the Campognola Manufacturer Forum.


----------



## S2k552m

Wow, SSL with EPS ... this is really sweet. I see new wheels in your future though.

How do you like Campy EPS? Do you have campy ergo on another bike, how does it compare?

How was battery location determined?


----------



## BCRexer

Wheels: I am a dedicated ROL wheel person. Wheels, as pictured, were custom built by Sean, at ROL, with Swiss DT240 hubs and Sapim CX-Ray spokes. 1490 grams for these clinchers. ALL of my bikes run ROL wheels. I had Zipp 404s on the this bike. Looked fantastic BUT very harsh and noisy ride, which I accepted (for a while). Bike pics in my Member's Gallery. Bike shop is trying to convince me to run a pair of Enve Composites. 

EPS: I love Campy EPS! What can I say......so smooooth. I have Shimano Ultegra Di2 on two other Ridleys. Also great stuff. However, I am doing a comparison of the two groups right now for the bike shop.

Battery: As installed, it is at the preferred location. At least for me, I want my battery location to be below the water bottle cage. I do not want the battery under the bottom bracket where it is subject to road dirt and grim. Also, it is more convenient for access at the installed location. EPS utilizes a magnetic "on/off" plug to activate/deactivate the system.


----------



## S2k552m

BCRexer, I didn't mean anything by the wheel comments. When I made the wheel comments I was thinking more Campy Boras to complete the Campy package (but that is not based on experience of my own just looks), not criticizing your choice. those ROLs are very nice wheels, I know what you mean when you find something that works and you stick with it ... not to metion those are great wheel components at a great weight so smart call. I should check into those ROLs also ... who is Sean?
I am a new Trek owner also ... It's been great first few months, hope you enjoy yours too. Getting away from Campy for the first time in 20 years was a tough call but I just could not get the price in the right place.


----------



## BCRexer

I started a new Trek thread. It may be more appropriate to continue the discussion at: Trek Madone 6.9 SSL with Campy EPS. Therefore, we can keep this thread primarily open for carbon Trek bike pictures.


----------



## 99ssconv

2010 56cm


----------



## OutAndBack

inthesticks said:


> The wifes P1, just unboxed it and put it together last night, 54cm, SRAM Force, Aeolus 5 D3 rims. Hopefully this one keeps her happy longer. We wanted the new Red but it isnt out yet.


Awesome bike.


----------



## cxwrench

what came in yesterday? must have not been yours, as the photo isn't working...


----------



## OutAndBack

BCRexer said:


> 6.9 SSL with Campy Record 11 EPS. 15.3 lbs. as pictured. Closeup pics of the EPS is in the Campognola Manufacturer Forum.


Wow nice.


----------



## bhayes505

2011 Madone 5.2...Like BCRexer, I'm lovin my ROL wheels.


----------



## rraville

thoughts on the minimalist paint scheme?


----------



## GGW

My old 2009 with new wheel D3 tubular. Picks was taken while tyre were stretching on the rims ,no cassette on .Great wheel love them


----------



## grashoverride

Here's my Madone 5.2 2011
The picture is far from great, but I don't have any better. 
Will work on that soon


----------



## cxwrench

here's mine again, this time down to 13.8lbs...for now. new SRAM Red group shows up next week, so it will lose some weight again.


----------



## S2k552m

cxwrench said:


> here's mine again, this time down to 13.8lbs...for now. new SRAM Red group shows up next week, so it will lose some weight again.


Great ride! Glad to see a couple pics since I've seen your posts (and signature) and was curious. Look forward to hearing comments on the new Red group - please post pics and comments once built up. 
What did you do for your headset top cap? I have the stock setup with cane creek tall cap and 5mm spacer, and want to knock down the height - the stack is a little too tall for me.


----------



## cxwrench

it's a Ritchey WCS carbon top cap. the shape isn't an exact match for the top of the headtube, but it works and doesn't bind on the frame at all. i'm guessing it would void the warranty on the fork.


----------



## Munk69

cxwrench said:


> here's mine again, this time down to 13.8lbs...for now. new SRAM Red group shows up next week, so it will lose some weight again.


Nice looking ride bud!


----------



## egman476

nice bike


----------



## jim911

*Finally here!*

Bike rides great.


----------



## cxwrench

that is one sweet looking bike...well done!


----------



## jim911

*Thank you*

A few more shots


----------



## ozzgurr

jim911 said:


> Bike rides great.


Looks great too


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Here's my 5200 I'm trying to sell now that I own a S2. Photo is from 2 years ago but bike is the same.


----------



## milnergroup

La Mia Bellezza. 
2012 Trek Madone 6.2 Project One
Full Ultegra Di2
SRAM S60 wheelset
View attachment 258260

View attachment 258261

View attachment 258262


----------



## GDTRFB

What's that on the handlebars?


----------



## jim911

what a great bike, the wheels are the best.


----------



## milnergroup

GDTRFB said:


> What's that on the handlebars?


The bar tape is Lizard Skins


----------



## inthesticks

GDTRFB said:


> What's that on the handlebars?


It looks like a light holder/clamp.


----------



## kookieCANADA

GDTRFB said:


> What's that on the handlebars?


I believe it Is a Bontrager headlight. I have one on my 1.5.


----------



## milnergroup

kookieCANADA said:


> I believe it Is a Bontrager headlight. I have one on my 1.5.


Yes you are correct!
http://bontrager.com/model/08919


----------



## S2k552m

jim911 said:


> Bike rides great.


Sweet ride jim911, that is one fine build. 

Please pass along impressions after a few rides. Do you have another Trek - possibly a Madone and how does it compare? I also really want to hear your comments on the D3 wheels.

Enjoy.


----------



## trekstud2

*My Trek*

Here is my 5.9 without the Antares black on black saddle. Purchasing Boyd 50 mm CC's here in a few weeks with ghost graphics.


----------



## jim911

I have riden Madone, not enough to compare with a lot of expertise. I wanted a comfort, yet stiff and positive feel for our bad WI. roads, and it works well. As far as the wheels, they feel stiff and handle well. I dont like them any better than the DuraAceWH7850s on my Raleigh International.


----------



## ErikTaylor

Just picked this up 2 nights ago. Haven't been able to take it for a spin because of the weather!


----------



## cxwrench

jesus...what do you bring w/ you in that saddle suitcase? nice paintjob on that one


----------



## followfowler

*Elvira*

Here is Elvira, my 5.2


----------



## milnergroup

followfowler said:


> Here is Elvira, my 5.2


Awesome pic and awesome bike. Like the name


----------



## five5

Love this bike!! Looks great!


----------



## philipw33

followfowler said:


> Here is Elvira, my 5.2


how you like those aura5s?


----------



## followfowler

philipw33 said:


> how you like those aura5s?


Loving them so far, they are smooth, supple and the high volume tire profile seems to me to make the road a more comfy place to be.


----------



## inthesticks

S2k552m said:


> Sweet ride jim911, that is one fine build.
> 
> Please pass along impressions after a few rides. Do you have another Trek - possibly a Madone and how does it compare? I also really want to hear your comments on the D3 wheels.
> 
> Enjoy.


My wife has several hundred miles on her rims, Aeolus 5 D3's, now. I have taken her bike for a couple spins after lubing the chain or adjusting something and they sure roll well, rather quiet, stayed tru, very minimal spoke noise on hills (I hammer on hills and most make a lot of noise, these are good). She swears by them now, she was able to finish 1st in her last road race, so she is extremely happy. As with all deeper carbon rims wind is an issue, in the last week we have had some higher winds (20+mph) and the side load is sometimes hard to handle, I have 50mm Carbons on my bike and hers seem to not catch/push you as hard, this maybe a very slight notice. She has said that they do soak up the bumps good compared to alum rims and I have witness her hitting some nice WI potholes...I cringed by they soaked them up and still straight.

R


----------



## jd3

My 2011 6.5 P1 put me in some fast company.


----------



## jim911

Great shot


----------



## Rob

Great timing on that photo. Can you give us the circumstances? I've never seen anything like that except at an airshow.


----------



## jd3

Rob said:


> Great timing on that photo. Can you give us the circumstances? I've never seen anything like that except at an airshow.


Those are the Blue Angels. The picture was taken at Fort Pickens across the bay from Pensacola NAS. Pensacola NAS is home base for the Blues. They normally practice Tuesdays and Wednesdays during the summer. I usually ride out to and watch them when we visit Pensacola Beach.


----------



## cxwrench

*as promised...lighter still*

now it's at 13.4lb...
with steel spindle pedals
and an alloy bar
and 2 cages/computer mount
and a heavy ass 1071 chain
yep, the new Red works great. the brakes are awesome, and front shifting is really quick.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

What's the weight restriction limited for racing or there isn't one Cxrench?


----------



## cxwrench

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> What's the weight restriction limited for racing or there isn't one Cxrench?


6.8kg or 14.9lb...for UCI races. or pro races. or national championships. i'd need to add some substantial ballast...


----------



## TucsonMTB

A more comfortable saddle would come close to being enough. :idea:


----------



## cxwrench

TucsonMTB said:


> A more comfortable saddle would come close to being enough. :idea:


a saddle that is more comfortable for YOU...that one works just fine for me. remember, there are no 'comfortable saddles', just saddles. the rider has to decide whether it is or not...


----------



## TucsonMTB

cxwrench said:


> a saddle that is more comfortable for YOU...that one works just fine for me. remember, there are no 'comfortable saddles', just saddles. the rider has to decide whether it is or not...


Agreed!









In my case, wearing triathlon style shorts (can you spell "thin chamois"?) makes some padding in the saddle more important.

So, for me, adding the weight to meet race requirements is easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## justinbbq

cxwrench said:


> now it's at 13.4lb...
> with steel spindle pedals
> and an alloy bar
> and 2 cages/computer mount
> and a heavy ass 1071 chain
> yep, the new Red works great. the brakes are awesome, and front shifting is really quick.


Looks awesome! What wheelset are you running?


----------



## teekster

want to post a pic, but I need 10 posts to do so .


----------



## cxwrench

teekster said:


> want to post a pic, but I need 10 posts to do so .


there's a great thread in the components/wrenching forum about the worth and effectiveness of ceramic bearings...you can probably get all you need in a matter of hours if you say the right thing


----------



## teekster

teekster said:


> want to post a pic, but I need 10 posts to do so .


2012 Madone 6.9ssl with DA Di2 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7494805054/" title="IMG_1854 by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8156/7494805054_0949a08d9a_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="IMG_1854"></a>


----------



## teekster

Since the title mentions carbon Treks...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559377126/" title="Untitled by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8421/7559377126_c4a730ef66_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>

2011 Fuel EX 9.9 (It has egg beaters now)


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

What kind of truck do you have? The tailights look like a Ferrari.


----------



## mbaulfinger

Teekster, Both bikes are beautiful. Especially like the color scheme of the road bike. What is your impression of electronic shifting?


----------



## teekster

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> What kind of truck do you have? The tailights look like a Ferrari.


It's a Range Rover. The latest generation have LED tail lights that are a touch blingy.


----------



## teekster

mbaulfinger said:


> Teekster, Both bikes are beautiful. Especially like the color scheme of the road bike. What is your impression of electronic shifting?


Thanks! I wasn't really looking into di2, but this one fell into my lap as a demo. With that in mind, I really like it so far. The auto trim feature on the FD is especially nice.


----------



## cxwrench

justinbbq said:


> Looks awesome! What wheelset are you running?


that particular pair are DT 240 hubs, Edge 1.45 rr/25 frt, DT Aerolite spokes. the 45/45 pair is 1118g, pretty sure the 25mm rim is about 50g lighter.


----------



## Golfster

*My 2010 5.1*

Last year of the "Hand Built in USA" 5 series.


----------



## Rob13

followfowler said:


> Here is Elvira, my 5.2




Nice Looking bike.


----------



## Unkown

New 5.9 Madone


----------



## MPov

*2011 Madone 5.2*

For 25 + years I rode an aluminum 1200 which I bought in the late 1980s. It was a nice bike - Shimano 105, Mavicc wheels, etc. But I finally decided to upgrade. Last week I found a great deal on a new 2011 5.2 that my LBS had left over. I've ridden it about 150 miles so far and am in love


----------



## dutch937

teekster said:


> 2012 Madone 6.9ssl with DA Di2
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7494805054/" title="IMG_1854 by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8156/7494805054_0949a08d9a_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="IMG_1854"></a>


My fav paint job so far! Very nice!!


----------



## vmaxx4

2013 Domane 5.2.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Too much white. How much this set you back? Project 1?


----------



## jim911

*nice ride*

what are your impressions so far?


----------



## brianb21

Nice rides!


----------



## Hooger

vmaxx4 said:


> 2013 Domane 5.2.


what size is this?


----------



## RyleyinSTL

Picked it up yesterday from Maplewood Bicycle in St. Louis! 5.2 Domane.
Changed a few little things like the seat post and tape.


----------



## RS63/3T

Very sharp looking bike! How does it ride?


----------



## RyleyinSTL

Very responsive and very smooth.


----------



## iscarrr

My old Madone 4.5 in 60cm. Pretty much is my wet weather bike, that was until my main road bike died! Have put a few new bits and pieces on it, including a friends race wheels for some racing this weekend. 

Nothing is original aside from the frame. This model was speced with 105 and heavy Bonty wheels from memory!


----------



## cyanca

What do you guys think about the new trek 3.1 carbon vs the 2.3 madone? Pretty much the same price I'm trying to buy something in.that price range any advice


----------



## Madone74

Teekster, that is one seriously sweet ride.


----------



## mpower413

*2006 5.2*

Here is my 2006 Madone 5.2 with full 7900.


----------



## Jbartmc

USADA wants that TdF Champion sticker. Seriously, great bike.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

How did you get a yellow Cateye computer?


----------



## cxwrench

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> How did you get a yellow Cateye computer?


they did yellow, green, and polka dot limited editions in 2010, there are yellow ones still on ebay.


----------



## mariomal99

Jbartmc said:


> USADA wants that TdF Champion sticker. Seriously, great bike.


I agree very nice bike....USADA will soon be hiring labourers to remove all those stickers haahaha


----------



## mpower413

They said my frame was a performance enhancer.


----------



## mariomal99

^^mine has a 7 on it

should I remove the 7?


----------



## bike2kayak

*2012 Madone 5.9 56cm*

My new cherry ride under a cherry tree on Cherry Creek Trail. Added Ultegra carbon pedals.


----------



## TucsonMTB

bike2kayak said:


> *2012 Madone 5.9 56cm* - My new cherry ride under a cherry tree on Cherry Creek Trail. Added Ultegra carbon pedals.


A very inviting scene! Nice paint color too. :thumbsup:

How do you like the electric shifting?


----------



## bike2kayak

Don't try it unless you intend to buy it!


----------



## 768Q

Here is my new to me 2004 Trek 5200, I had found it on CL a week and a half back. I emailed the seller about 10 minutes after he posted it and didn't hear from him for 3 days so I figured he sold it or decided not to sell. When I finally got to go see it I had decided in my mind I would not buy it as it was probably high mileage and beat up, I got there and it was the original owner selling it and had all the paperwork/ manuals etc. he had only ridden it maybe 200 miles and this thing looks/is showroom fresh, not a scratch anywhere! I could not believe when he took my $800 offer (he was asking $900). This bike is my first carbon bike and every time I ride it I love it more and more, I rode my Diamondback Insight about 12-15 miles a night 4 nights a week and maybe 30-40 ride on weekend I plan on keeping it as a back up to this 5200 which I am now riding just shy of 20 miles a night, awesome ride!


----------



## madoneuk

Hi all,

Here is a pic of my Madone 6.
Donit mind the Radioshack advertising much as here in the UK they are virtually non existant!


----------



## jim911

Very nice, is that a factory paint job?


----------



## mariomal99

Here is my new to me 2007 5.2sl that I built up earlier this summer.


----------



## madoneuk

> Very nice, is that a factory paint job?


Hi 
Many thanks.


Yes, it's the Radioshack/Nissan/Trek team replica offering from the project 1 scheme in 2010. 
The only non standard part is the Specialized saddle.

Saw your Radioshack bike on the previous page - it looks very nice, I like the matt black look. How are you finding the ride?

Seems Trek are sticking to a more toned down look for their team bikes looking at the 2012/13 team replica project 1 offerings.

Best regards


----------



## jim911

It is great, the Domane takes a bit of harshness out of the ride, however the sharp handleing is still there.


----------



## BlackKnight

2013 6 Series. Just picked up yesterday and rode a century on it today.

View attachment 265152


View attachment 265153


View attachment 265154


View attachment 265155


----------



## mpower413

Super sick


----------



## TucsonMTB

BlackKnight said:


> 2013 6 Series. Just picked up yesterday and rode a century on it today.


Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## frisbie17

My 2013 Madone 5. I have had it just over a week. Love the bike.


----------



## ivanoile

Here's mine 6.5 but with mechanic Ultegra(changed in the shop from electric) and training wheels.

Later this week I will take more pics,this one was made day before race.

58cm,H2 fit.

And Dura Ace 7800 is here for couple of weeks,until I get Rotor 3D.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

frisbie17 said:


> My 2013 Madone 5. I have had it just over a week. Love the bike.


Wow, that is one small frame.


----------



## frisbie17

Lol. Yea. 50cm. I am 5' 5". It is just my size. Professionally fit completed by my LBS.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Mine 51cm looks alot bigger. Maybe it's just the geometry of the frame.


----------



## alias33

what fit is everyone getting? I'm riding a pro fit geometry madone 6 series from 2009 how does the H1, H2 compare?


----------



## DaveWC

Here's my 7.9 H2 fit with Ultegra Di2, Boyd 50mm carbon clinchers with Powertap...










So far I love this bike. But it's snowing outside right now.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

78 and sunny...riding tomorrow and Saturday. Btw, the wheels would look better if the decals wasn't ghosted but with solide white or white outline. Too many ppl going for the stealth look these days.


----------



## JoePAz

I guess I can play this game too. 


Here is my new to me 2001 (I believe) 5200. My first ever road bike and I picked it up used Sunday night for $499. I borrowed my mtb pedals and took her for short 10 mile 30 min ride Monday. Then made some cockpit tweaks and did about 18 miles Tuesday and Wedensday each. Lots of fun.


----------



## TucsonMTB

DaveWC said:


> Here's my 7.9 H2 fit with Ultegra Di2, Boyd 50mm carbon clinchers with Powertap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I love this bike. But it's snowing outside right now.





RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> 78 and sunny...riding tomorrow and Saturday. Btw, the wheels would look better if the decals wasn't ghosted but with solide white or white outline. Too many ppl going for the stealth look these days.


Nice bike! It would look just great in my driveway/garage/or under me while riding . . . decals or whatever! :thumbsup:

How's that rear brake working out for you?


----------



## DaveWC

TucsonMTB said:


> How's that rear brake working out for you?


Haven't noticed a difference... other than the insane speed from the aerodynamics of it of course.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

JoePAz said:


> I guess I can play this game too.
> 
> 
> Here is my new to me 2001 (I believe) 5200. My first ever road bike and I picked it up used Sunday night for $499. I borrowed my mtb pedals and took her for short 10 mile 30 min ride Monday. Then made some cockpit tweaks and did about 18 miles Tuesday and Wedensday each. Lots of fun.


My first road bike is a 1997 5200.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

DaveWC said:


> Haven't noticed a difference... other than the insane speed from the aerodynamics of it of course.


My coasting improved from the 5200 to the S2. Not that the 5200 didn't coast well. The S2 coasted better.


----------



## wanton007

Statmtb said:


> 2011 5.1 I just picked up on close-out! Wasn't wild about the color, but the 50% off sold me. Now the color is growing on me and I'm just stoked to have such an awesome bike!! (upgraded from a Fuji Roubaix 1.0)


How is the TCT carbon compared to OCLV? I'm thinking of the same bike myself and it's on clear out in my size right now.


----------



## Stef_

An other Campagnolo rider, very nice!!


----------



## BlackKnight

Thanks Stef,

I kept hearing from my friend how nice her Campy was and since I was "investing," I figured I should take the leap. I am glad I did. It is very nice. I love how smooth and solid it is and with the 11th gear, the transition is even smoother. The EPS helps much on the ring change with hills. Coming out of a climb, I change 3-4 gears in a flash along with the ring change and it makes things much nicer. Going Campy along with the new bike has been a pure joy.


----------



## Stef_

What are the brake mounted?
I used Campagnolo since 1980  
Personnaly I like more my old 10 speed than my new 11.
Watch the chain, I killed my first 11 speed chorus chain in less than 2000K, I am now using a record one that seems much stronger.


----------



## Stef_

Oh and please, remove those cap valve ...


----------



## Golfster

BlackKnight said:


> 2013 6 Series. Just picked up yesterday and rode a century on it today.
> 
> View attachment 265152
> 
> 
> View attachment 265153
> 
> 
> View attachment 265154
> 
> 
> View attachment 265155



What size frame is your bike? I believe you mentioned before that it is a 6 Series, H2, correct?


----------



## BlackKnight

Golfster,

You are correct and observant. It is an H2. At 55 years of age, the flexibility is not what it once was. Of course, as the song goes, I am flexible once as I ever was.

Seriously, I like the geometry of the bike. At my age, the H1 would not be as comfortable. The century I rode on it soon after picking it up proved its comfort. Now, a month later, I can say it is even more so now that I have had a chance to ride it for awhile.


----------



## Golfster

I'd go with an H2 as well. My current bike is a "performance fit," which I believe is what H2 was called in 2010 when I got my Madone. It has been a great bike but I'm searching for the next, and another Madone is likely. They are comfy indeed.

If you don't mind my asking, what size is yours? I'm trying to get a visual on sizes and color schemes. Thinking of a solid/solid logo combo as well, but the very few in inventory at the LBS are stock paint with the stripes, so difficult to compare.

Good looking bike. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## BlackKnight

Golfster said:


> I'd go with an H2 as well. My current bike is a "performance fit," which I believe is what H2 was called in 2010 when I got my Madone. It has been a great bike but I'm searching for the next, and another Madone is likely. They are comfy indeed.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what size is yours? I'm trying to get a visual on sizes and color schemes. Thinking of a solid/solid logo combo as well, but the very few in inventory at the LBS are stock paint with the stripes, so difficult to compare.
> 
> Good looking bike. Enjoy the ride.


It is a 54.


----------



## Golfster

Thanks. I ride a 54 now, but really in between 52 and 54.


----------



## Golfster

DaveWC said:


> Here's my 7.9 H2 fit with Ultegra Di2, Boyd 50mm carbon clinchers with Powertap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I love this bike. But it's snowing outside right now.


Good looking bike, Dave. I hope you get a few more good rides in before your season ends.


----------



## lego2304

I still think the polka dot custom scheme was/is the best Project One offered. Sadly I have to replace my frame and unless/until have the frame repaired, it will be hanging on the wall as art.


----------



## lego2304

Of course for a black and white paint scheme, with a little pink, you can't beat the Cow Project One.


----------



## lego2304

2006 Madone SSL

Unfortunately it was damaged on the return shipping from Trek after a warranty repair to the rear drop out. Frame being replaced with a 2013 Madone 6 series with Project One paint - flames in similar colors.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

That's one high stem angle. Not doing aerodynamic any favor.


----------



## lego2304

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> That's one high stem angle. Not doing aerodynamic any favor.


Funny, everytime I see the picture I think the same thing. The bike has been out of commissioin since June so I can't even remember how/if I rode with that. I can't recall when that picture was taken vs. when I set the bike up for my fit. I used Competative Cyclist fit calculator, Eddy Fit when I set it up.


----------



## lego2304

lego2304 said:


> 2006 Madone SSL
> 
> Unfortunately it was damaged on the return shipping from Trek after a warranty repair to the rear drop out. Frame being replaced with a 2013 Madone 6 series with Project One paint - flames in similar colors.


The replacement frame - 2013 Madone 6 Series


----------



## jrob1775

I just built up a Six Series Project 1 Madone with SRAM Red components and Enve wheels / Powertap G3 rear hub. I can't wait to ride it on Sunday!!! :thumbsup:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/8171250348/" title="afterglow by jwrobert, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8057/8171250348_7fb4082711.jpg" width="500" height="356" alt="afterglow"></a>


----------



## mpower413

Wow that's all I have to say


----------



## S2k552m

jrob1775 said:


> I just built up a Six Series Project 1 Madone with SRAM Red components and Enve wheels / Powertap G3 rear hub. I can't wait to ride it on Sunday!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwrobert/8171250348/" title="afterglow by jwrobert, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8057/8171250348_7fb4082711.jpg" width="500" height="356" alt="afterglow"></a>


Awesome build man!
Do you have a previous generation 6 series? Can you provide a comparison?


----------



## jrob1775

S2k552m said:


> Awesome build man!
> Do you have a previous generation 6 series? Can you provide a comparison?


Thanks!

Last season I was riding a 6 series ssl with sram force and loved the bike, so when the new design came out I decided to give it a shot. It's tough to say if the bike is better than last year's bike. If I could have ridden them back to back I could probably give a better comparison. I was a little concerned about going from 700 carbon down to 600, but I think it rides just as well if not slightly better than my ssl did. I also only have one ride on the bike so far so time will tell. Trek's wind tunnel numbers are pretty impressive for the new frame and I'm hoping that those claims hold up in real world conditions.


----------



## Captainlip

Here is my new Madone 5.2, So far i've changed the saddle over to a charge spoon, black Bontrager R3 tyres instead of white wall, removed rim decals (as where green), black bar tape.

Plans - going to get a XXX black stem in black and XXX or RXL bars for the full carbon finish.
Garmin Edge Gps Unit, Elite Parabolic rollers (lots of fun)


----------



## Captainlip

Here is my new 5.2, changed saddle over, black tyres instead of white wall, removed rim decals (as where green), black bar tape.

Plans - going to get a XXX black stem in black and XXX or RXL bars for the full carbon finish.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

No rear brake???


----------



## Trbogolf

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> No rear brake???


The rear brake is on the bottom of the chain stay.


----------



## ivanoile

Six series with Ultegra(mech) and Rotor 3D with Q-Ring.
Few pics from rainy ride


----------



## PSUBIKER

*My Madone 7*

My 2013 Madone 7 Project 1:

58cm H1
Sram Red
58mm Boyd Clinchers
Powertap G3
XXX Stem, Bars, Saddle

14.9 lbs with the Boyds and Powertap


----------



## kneejerk

PSUBIKER said:


> My 2013 Madone 7 Project 1:
> 
> 58cm H1
> Sram Red
> 58mm Boyd Clinchers
> Powertap G3
> XXX Stem, Bars, Saddle
> 
> 14.9 lbs with the Boyds and Powertap


that's some $$$$ there!


----------



## frisbie17

My Trek Madone 5. Dura Ace 7900 group. Easton EA 90 Wheels.


----------



## Golfster

Looks great, Frisbie!


----------



## Dan333sp

Not sure if I'd posted this here yet, but this is my now-5 month old 2013 Madone 3.1. Already has 3,000 miles on it!


----------



## Captainlip

wheelset comes in at 1395g claimed weight.




Closeup of the hubs...


----------



## Captainlip

Some fitted pics...







Has anybody spotted whats missing yet :mrgreen: Cassette to be fitted at work tomorrow upgraded from the 105 trek send to an ultegra.

Considering a dura-ace chain to replace 105 as well.


----------



## lego2304

The one white spoke is a cool touch.


----------



## Captainlip

I dont know where to go from here, I cant think of anymore mods. I did want some bontrager aeolus d3 50mm carbon wheels buts its overkill for my level of riding, I was also considering dura-ace 9000 groupset but again overkill for me. plus thats £4000 for two upgrades.


----------



## shawnymac

this is my PROJECT SKUNK WORX ....
View attachment 273463


----------



## Haagis58

Tomorrow I am picking up a brand new 2006 Pilot 5.2 s.p.a. frame with a Bontrager Race X Lite Plus fork. It is 1 of 3 surplus from the factory in Waterloo, WI and I was able to get my name on the last one available...I can hardly contain my excitement! 

Then the building will begin.


----------



## Haagis58

P.S. Great thread and very nice rides!


----------



## ericusta

Picked up my new ride yesterday and went for a cold and windy ride today. Bike and Wheels feel great.


----------



## nigel91

Here's my 2011 Madone 4.7 (white) & 6.2 (black).

I bought the 4.7 a year ago new - my first carbon roadie, great bike. I picked up the 6.2 frame a couple of months ago & now the hardware has all been transferred over. Since the photo it has black bar tape/stem/saddle & looks much meaner!!

Interesting to note the things I noticed when swapping frames are better sharp/ripple bump absorption, sharper steering, slightly better acceleration. And it looks much sexier with internal cabling. I will add DuraAce C24 wheels this year and the 4.7 will become a single speed for riding to work!!
View attachment 274273
View attachment 274274


----------



## nigel91

Finally my 6.2 is complete - picked up Shimano RS80 C24 wheels yesterday and now she's perfect. Awesome ride today, the acceleration with the new wheels is amazing. One puncture but hey sunny day so who cares  Totally happy now, the 105 brakes & shifters are fine for me, it's light, fast & steers like a laser. My perfect bike!!!!
View attachment 274970
View attachment 274971


----------



## nigel91

And some action shots to finish the day, apologies for quality. Can't stop riding!!!! 
View attachment 274999
View attachment 275000


Out for more hills in the morning...


----------



## CiclismoAtl

View attachment 275439
View attachment 275440
Here is my 2010 six series


----------



## CiclismoAtl

View attachment 275441


----------



## CiclismoAtl

Bought it off the rack at my LBS


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I love the bike since green is my favorite color. Custom wheels? Don't see any green wheels out there.


----------



## CiclismoAtl

View attachment 275723
View attachment 275724


----------



## CiclismoAtl

View attachment 275725


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Beautiful bike!! Love the accents as well.

I saw one of the "blue fire" at Death Ride last year and was amazed at the level of detail and 3d aspects to the paint job. Was set to purchase a 7 Series Madone in the "purple fire" scheme, and was disappointed to see they got rid of that color option this year, so I went with custom flames instead. I'll post tomorrow when I pick mine up.


----------



## Shaba

*2013 Domane 4.5*

My new 2013 Domane 4.5 58 cm. I LOVE IT. 
RIP 2011 Madone 4.7 WSD, b. 4/11 d. 12/12.


----------



## CiclismoAtl

Thanks for the compliment on the flame paint..some people find it a bit ridiculous, and kinda make snarky comments sometimes.


----------



## S2k552m

CiclismoAtl said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the flame paint..some people find it a bit ridiculous, and kinda make snarky comments sometimes.


Snarky? Definately jealous. The flame paint rocks; next time around I will be looking into the paint scheme. Enjoy!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

I get comments on my 2010 6 Series because it's Metallic Purple/White. I love it, and it's really unique, so I figure they are either jealous or have no taste 

Here's my 2013 7 Series, complete with the new Di2, CF Wheels, and featherweight bottle cages...weighing just 14.5 lbs 









































































Had it for almost 2 weeks, and closing in on 300 miles....great riding bike.


----------



## jmchapple

*Madone 7.7*

Just picked it up today. Weighed 15.5 as seen without pedals or bottle cages


----------



## Haagis58

I just finished building my Pilot 5.2 spa this past Sunday. I was hoping to take the first ride this week but due to a big snow storm, it might be a week or so before I can get outside. 

View attachment 276681


----------



## rpg90025

*1999 Trek Y Foil 66D*

Hello,
I just posted an ad in the classified section here (3/11/13) for a 1999 Trek Y Foil 66D, for sale.
I am asking $2000.00. It's in excellent condition. If interested, please check the ad in the classifieds
and get in touch with me.

Respectfully,
Ron


----------



## slowdave

Here she is, one race one win, my first club crit championship win. Happy already!
View attachment 277333


----------



## inthesticks

Congrats, what size is that frame, looks small.


----------



## slowdave

inthesticks said:


> Congrats, what size is that frame, looks small.


52 h2, im of the long leg short torso style. also have had a few hip ops (hence the h2 fit) but with lots of yoga and stretching im getting lower, and lower and longer to. Its stiff i notice the head tube more than anything also seems to have a smoother kick forward than my old bike ( look595 ultra) and so far comfortable. i will get a layback post when they hit the country. Now off for a few hours in the sun.


----------



## MarvinK

jmchapple said:


> Just picked it up today. Weighed 15.5 as seen without pedals or bottle cages


Nice looking bike... I have been debating about getting the same (or 7.9). Not sure if it's worth it over my existing 6-series, but it sure looks cool!


----------



## jmchapple

MarvinK said:


> Nice looking bike... I have been debating about getting the same (or 7.9). Not sure if it's worth it over my existing 6-series, but it sure looks cool!


thanks. it is THE nicest i have had so far. it replaces a two year old 6 series. i think it is stiffer and racier. the dura ace is vastly improved. shifting is quicker and take less effort. i say go for it


----------



## ssmith77

Finally got my new Trek 16 weeks but worth it i think.Came in at 5.5kg or (12 pounds in the old school ) as pictured
View attachment 277926
View attachment 277926


----------



## ssmith77

*New Trek 7.9 u5*

My new Trek took 16 weeks to arrive but think its wort it as pictured 5.5 kg or 12 pounds


----------



## ssmith77

*My new toy*

Trek 7.9 u5
5.5 kg as pictured


----------



## BlackKnight

Now, that's a stealth bike! Really nice! Can you avoid radar with that?


----------



## TucsonMTB

ssmith77 said:


> My new Trek . . .


Nice wheels! It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## djrbikes

View attachment 277984


----------



## djrbikes

View attachment 277986
Same bike with the Dura Ace Tubeless that I normally use on this bike.


----------



## mpre53

Just picked it up yesterday. Stock 5.2, de-reflector-ed. I'll get to the dork disc eventually 

Sorry. No white door garage. the back deck is the best I can do. :wink:

View attachment 278171


----------



## mariomal99

djrbikes said:


> View attachment 277984


These older Madones are amazing bikes. I still use mine all the time.......it never seems to want to give up.


----------



## spartanbike

love the stealth look of the frame/fork/wheelset.

did you weight the frame/fork before you built it up. this bike deserves its own thread...



ssmith77 said:


> Trek 7.9 u5
> 5.5 kg as pictured


----------



## y2kota

Here's my 2013 Madone 6.5 P1. 1st shot is at the LBS in front of my 40 year old Bertin. Other shots are at the end of Pedal and Play ride in Punta Gorda today and the classic garage door shot. Love the ride. Need to do something about the pain in the butt saddle. Get use to it, or replace it. Time will tell. It's like a jet fighter compare to the tank like Bertin. Sits at 16 lbs 4 oz.


----------



## Munk69

jmchapple said:


> Just picked it up today. Weighed 15.5 as seen without pedals or bottle cages




Love this bike. Nice job on the P1


----------



## jd3

Very nice bike.


----------



## jsedlak




----------



## lando0077

View attachment 278906


My first road bike 2011 6.2. 
16.1 lbs as it sits right now.


----------



## Munk69

View attachment 279158


Upated pic of my Madone 6.5 with new wheels.


----------



## VKW

jsedlak said:


>


nice!!!


----------



## lego2304

2013 Frame that replaced my 2006 SSL Project One with polka dots.
View attachment 279340


----------



## johntrek5

*My new 6.5 Project 1*

Picked up my 2013 P1 Madone with Dura Ace, after selling my 2011 5.2 Madone. I have always wanted one of these. Took it out for the first time this eve. I am very proud of it.


----------



## VKW

Great looking bike johntrek5!


----------



## johntrek5

Thanks VKW! Looks so much better in person. Lots of detail that can not be seen in a pic!


----------



## nigel91

Single speed 4.7 finally...

View attachment 279808


View attachment 279809


You can see the evolution of this bike from my earlier post 23/1/13

The boys at CYCO - great shop - finished it this week and I've just had the first ride. Now I have the 6.2 for Sunday mornings and this one to ride to the pub & work.

It has:

Vision bars with a Soma brake lever & Ultegra front brake
44/16 with an F. Gimondi crank & chain ring
Formula spacers on the 16
Half link chain (slightly noisy but ok)
Conti GP GT 25mm tyres
Bontrager SSR wheels (these are all right but may get ditched for a set of Shimano RS80 C24 like the ones on the 6.2)
Pedals with reflectors!! (eeewww)

Totally weird to ride, away from a start it's like a Ferrari with only first gear! Up to 30 something KPH and spinning 120!! Have to teach myself patience after a year of going as fast as I can everywhere on the 105 groupset bikes. Accelerates super fast & steers awesomely.

Moderate hills are ok but for sure I won't be going after 10%+ ramps on this one. One 'stoppie' (front brake only remember) avoiding a white van, all good!!

I love the way it looks with no cages, cables or rear brake, so clean - 6.7 Kg, potentially 5.2 if I put RS80s on. If you upgrade to a new Madone and have the old frame I totally recommend doing this, awesome town bike.


----------



## nigel91

lando0077 said:


> View attachment 278906
> 
> 
> My first road bike 2011 6.2.
> 16.1 lbs as it sits right now.


Gorgeous bike Lando, love the red & white on the '11s!!


----------



## lando0077

Thanks Nigel. Its a much needed upgrade(Gears) from the Trek 1st District belt drive single speed I purchased last year.
View attachment 279887


Like that 4.7 single speed you have too! Very light...6.7kg!!

I don't mind riding my single speed until I'm looking for some top end speed. I can keep up with most everyone until the descents. On the slow grades I ride around my area I'm lucky if I achieve 27 mph on the District whereas the same hill on the Madone its closer to 40.


----------



## nigel91

lando0077 said:


> Thanks Nigel. Its a much needed upgrade(Gears) from the Trek 1st District belt drive single speed I purchased last year.
> View attachment 279887
> 
> 
> Like that 4.7 single speed you have too! Very light...6.7kg!!
> 
> I don't mind riding my single speed until I'm looking for some top end speed. I can keep up with most everyone until the descents. On the slow grades I ride around my area I'm lucky if I achieve 27 mph on the District whereas the same hill on the Madone its closer to 40.


That's seriously quick for a single speed! Bet your legs are a blur!!

Actually the Carbon District was my inspiration - none for sale in NZ & would be too pricey anyway...


----------



## J9L

Shaba said:


> My new 2013 Domane 4.5 58 cm. I LOVE IT.
> RIP 2011 Madone 4.7 WSD, b. 4/11 d. 12/12.


Hey shaba...how would you describe the overall difference in riding experience between madone and domane? Which do u like better? Of course I know domane is supposedly less aggressive and more comfortable but I'd like to hear from someone who owned both. I have the lexa slx which has the domane frame but its equivalent to the entry level domane aluminum and carbon mix. I love it! Eventually, when I can afford an upgrade I'll be looking at the madone and domane.


----------



## lando0077

Nigel, I don't have a cadence sensor on the District and probably for the better. I'm not too sure I want to know...and I don't think that sensor would really provide any beneficial info while riding.


----------



## inthesticks

Well if you all remember my wifes bike from last year (Wild Berry Skittles), this in-corp the same colors. Green, Yellow, Lotus Purple, White and Florescent Orange (only on mine), the Orange does not photograph well so it looks peach when in fact its florescent.
Frame-7S
Size - 54
Group - SRAM Red
Handelbar - XXX Carbon Areo
Stem - XXX Carbon
Seat - XXX Paradigm saddle
Wheelset - Bontrager Aeolus 5 D3 Clincher
Computer - DuoTrap chainstay - Garmin 810 - SRAM fwd mount
Ceramic bearings 
Crane Creek Carbon Headset
XXX Water Bottle Cages.
Conti 4000's tires















Wifes 6 series, P1 (Wild Berry Skittles) and mine 7 Series, P1 (Skittles) together:





Wifes (Wild Berry Skittles), Mine (Skittles), my old yellow 6 Series P1 (2011), and Cronus Carbon Cross as my single speed. Please dont mind the boxes..bike are normally hung in the garage. Missing is the wifes Ridley (thus not pictures) Xfire (carbon disc brake cross bike):


----------



## Haagis58

Inthesticks - that is a serious lineup of carbon Treks, very nice! I wish my wife rode!


----------



## Shaba

J9L said:


> Hey shaba...how would you describe the overall difference in riding experience between madone and domane? Which do u like better? Of course I know domane is supposedly less aggressive and more comfortable but I'd like to hear from someone who owned both. I have the lexa slx which has the domane frame but its equivalent to the entry level domane aluminum and carbon mix. I love it! Eventually, when I can afford an upgrade I'll be looking at the madone and domane.


J9L, I prefer the Domane since it suits my riding style better (long rides, usually crappy roads). I don't race and don't plan to, so for my purposes the geometry of the Domane lets me go as fast as I want to. I'm definitely more comfortable--but it's not like I noticed this the first time I rode, or even right away. What I did not notice was that my hands didn't start going numb after 20 miles despite moving them around. Also, my lower back doesn't get as sore, nor the muscles between my shoulders after a long ride. I'll probably swap out the handlebars from the 44cms back to the 42 cms I had on the Madone since I think the 42s will fit me better. Good luck and enjoy your Lexa!


----------



## VKW

Just finished building it up today and taking it for a test ride!

View attachment 280173


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Did you photoshop the bike onto the foot bridge? Because it sure looks like it.


----------



## VKW

No, the HDR effects make it look like that. Here's the original.
View attachment 280176


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Kimberly614 said:


> Here's my humble Trek Madone 4.5


Eh, no photo.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

inthesticks said:


> Well if you all remember my wifes bike from last year (Wild Berry Skittles), this in-corp the same colors. Green, Yellow, Lotus Purple, White and Florescent Orange (only on mine), the Orange does not photograph well so it looks peach when in fact its florescent.
> Frame-7S
> Size - 54
> Group - SRAM Red
> Handelbar - XXX Carbon Areo
> Stem - XXX Carbon
> Seat - XXX Paradigm saddle
> Wheelset - Bontrager Aeolus 5 D3 Clincher
> Computer - DuoTrap chainstay - Garmin 810 - SRAM fwd mount
> Ceramic bearings
> Crane Creek Carbon Headset
> XXX Water Bottle Cages.
> Conti 4000's tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes 6 series, P1 (Wild Berry Skittles) and mine 7 Series, P1 (Skittles) together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes (Wild Berry Skittles), Mine (Skittles), my old yellow 6 Series P1 (2011), and Cronus Carbon Cross as my single speed. Please dont mind the boxes..bike are normally hung in the garage. Missing is the wifes Ridley (thus not pictures) Xfire (carbon disc brake cross bike):


Gee, I didn't get the memo that the 80s fad of wild colors is back.


----------



## J9L

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Gee, I didn't get the memo that the 80s fad of wild colors is back.


Hahaha!


----------



## TucsonMTB

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Gee, I didn't get the memo that the 80s fad of wild colors is back.


I sure hope so! The muted gray and black trend, apparently started by Specialized, is boring in the extreme. Even Scott has a bunch of gray bikes. Bleh! :mad2:


----------



## wanton007

Here's my steed - 2011 Madone 5.1

View attachment 280276
View attachment 280277


----------



## JohnnyPedals

My new 2013 Madone 5.2 replaces my well ridden 2006 Giant TCR
View attachment 280312
View attachment 280313
View attachment 280314


----------



## nigel91

*Here's my steed - 2011 Madone 5.1*



wanton007 said:


> Here's my steed - 2011 Madone 5.1
> 
> View attachment 280276
> View attachment 280277



Gorgeous colours!!:thumbsup:

What is the trend this week for H1 frames (see the SSL higher up too) with sky high stems?

Slam 'em guys!!


----------



## wanton007

nigel91 said:


> Gorgeous colours!!:thumbsup:
> 
> What is the trend this week for H1 frames (see the SSL higher up too) with sky high stems?
> 
> Slam 'em guys!!


Lol. Yeah, still dialing in the fit and finding something that feels comfy before I chop off some steerer tube.


----------



## inthesticks

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Gee, I didn't get the memo that the 80s fad of wild colors is back.


Thats Ok, custom P1 are not for everyone, tired of seeing the same bikes, so if your going to order a P1 might as well get one no one else is going to order.


----------



## Haagis58

wonton - what is that color scheme called? It's great!


----------



## wanton007

Haagis58 said:


> wonton - what is that color scheme called? It's great!


Trek calls it burnt orange. I like it because it stands out from other Trek color schemes. I think the 2011 5.1 was the only year that had that color scheme.


----------



## vmaxx4

2013 Domane 5.2.










Made a few changes.


----------



## blitzo

This is my first carbon bike. Picked it up at the end of winter. 

2013 Madone 4.5


----------



## reinforcement

Here's my rebuild Madone 5.5pro XL/58cm.
All parts are wheighted ~7kg. I like it very much. :cornut:
View attachment 282288
View attachment 282287


----------



## reinforcement

Christopher636 said:


> I just finished putting together this Madone.


?????


----------



## philipw33

most recent pic of my 2011 Madone 5.2

View attachment 282428


----------



## WillsDad

View attachment 282515


Heres my 2011 Madone 6 series. 62cm. H3 geometry. I'm 6'5" and all arms and legs. The H3 geometry works great for me. 15.75 lbs spec'd out as follows:

2012 Sram Red
Ritchey WCS stem and handlebar
Fizik Arione saddle
Boyd Vitesse Wheels
KCNC titanium skewers
Conti GP4000s 23mm tires
Look Keo2 carbon pedals
Tacx Tao bottle cages
Bontrager Node computer and Duotrap sensor


----------



## oclvframe

WillsDad said:


> View attachment 282515
> 
> 
> Heres my 2011 Madone 6 series. 62cm. H3 geometry. I'm 6'5" and all arms and legs. The H3 geometry works great for me. 15.75 lbs spec'd out as follows:
> 
> 2012 Sram Red
> Ritchey WCS stem and handlebar
> Fizik Arione saddle
> Boyd Vitesse Wheels
> KCNC titanium skewers
> Conti GP4000s 23mm tires
> Look Keo2 carbon pedals
> Tacx Tao bottle cages
> Bontrager Node computer and Duotrap sensor


I think it is very cool that Trek makes full on race bikes that properly fit tall people. I have a buddy who is 6'7" but rides an XL Fuji (don't know the model) and it looks stupidly small under him. No matter what I tell him about looking into getting a properly sized Madone, he just continues to ride what he 'got a deal' on....Nice bike! Nice setup!

-r


----------



## rewillia

Just bought it; awaiting delivery tomorrow, Low Mileage, 2011-12 Madone 6.2 OCLV2 H2 58cm completed as a Project One order to include DuraAce Di2, Ultegra CS, Bontrager RLX wheel-set, stem and seat post, etc.. As is set-up bike, MSRP'd for close to $7k, I paid $2k.:thumbsup:

View attachment 283283


----------



## Ziggy Stardust

My first road bike. Madone 3.1


----------



## John Stone

My 2013 Trek Madone 5.9 with Di2 and Zipp 404 Firecrest full carbon clincher "Beyond Black" wheels.


----------



## inthesticks

Added another P1 to the fleet...2014 7.9. So on the last page you seen my other ones..Skittles, Wild Berry Skittles...so yet to name this one. 
I have to say it rides very nice, little less movement, only have 200mi on it so far (4 days).











My 2013 7.9



Wifes 2012 6.9 and my 2013 7S



R


----------



## y2kota

Sweet colors!


----------



## nigel91

*6.9 ssl & 4.7*

Here's my new build - a 6.9SSL 54cm H1 - brand new Project One frame (2012) with Ultegra - beautifully put together by the guys at Cyco, awesome job as always!!


View attachment 286292
View attachment 286293
View attachment 286294
View attachment 286295


Keeping my 4.7 single speed company...


----------



## y2kota

Nice new tires change the stance of the ride.


----------



## hinmo24t

hey - first post here. loking forward to this forum. picked up my first carbon bike - a mint condition 2003 5200 w/ 750 miles on it - all ultegra. I flipped the stem and might have recently dialed in my fit on a 20 mile ride with my buddy at 19 mph. he has the aluminum discovery edition trek. flipped stem


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Wowser! How did you find this bargain? My previous bike was a Trek 5200 with Shimano Ultegra 600, in ice blue though.


----------



## hinmo24t

yeah... I found it on craigslist - a state over - and the description was it was a second owner bike that the owner received in new condition from a guy who just stored it. then the computer from the owner I bought it from came with the bike - mixed with the condition of the bike being a 10/10 from gearing wear to scratches etc. it all made sense. I canceled the sale of a synapse I was going to buy and drove 4 hours to get this 5200. the condition is impressive. it came with aero bars im selling, specialized wireless cadence, hand made leather selle italia saddle im selling, and a spare shorter bontrager stem im selling too(the previous owner was too small for the bike which is why he is finally selling it). also came with the Michelin pro4 tires. I was able to pick it up for $830 and I am very pleased it, it's clean to say the least and rides like a dream. apparently it has a frame warranty too so I am glad I grabbed it instead of the carbon synapse definitely.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I would too for your first bike. I was in the same boat back in 2008 when I brought the 5200 on craigslist...new to road cycling, first road bike. I figured for $500, I weren't going to pass up on a preowned carbon bike even though it was a bit big for me. Though it did have some cosmetic blemishes. No one can tell unless they look close.


----------



## nemorino

*7s*

my Trek Madone 7S


----------



## TucsonMTB

nemorino said:


> my Trek Madone 7S


Wow! They don't get any more high tech than that.

I'll bet that baby flies! :thumbsup:


----------



## nemorino

TucsonMTB said:


> Wow! They don't get any more high tech than that.
> 
> I'll bet that baby flies! :thumbsup:


a very fast bike on flat, it climbs very well but I love expecially the way "she" descends... amazing!

I had the 6.9SSL before, It was a good frame but the improvements of the 7s are really impressive (the frame is stiffer & faster)

I think the fork and the steerer tube on the 7s make the difference


----------



## brainer23

nemorino said:


> a very fast bike on flat, it climbs very well but I love expecially the way "she" descends... amazing!
> 
> I had the 6.9SSL before, It was a good frame but the improvements of the 7s are really impressive (the frame is stiffer & faster)
> 
> I think the fork and the steerer tube on the 7s make the difference


what seat is that? looks mean


----------



## Tigat

*Brand new P1 (sort of) 6 Series Domane*

Liguid Red in all matte finish, silver logos
Aeolus D3 wheels (awesome)
Dura Ace 9070 groupset (sort of) with two full sets of climbing button shifter controls, one set mounted on the top bar by the stem and the set of climbing buttons integrated into the hood. 
Single SRAM hydraulic brake lever, firing both front and rear SRAM hydraulic rim brakes
Integrated duo trap sensors with Node 1.1
Called the Bandit (long story)


----------



## GiddyHitch

Tigat said:


> Single SRAM hydraulic brake lever, firing both front and rear SRAM hydraulic rim brakes


What's the story there? Personally I prefer individual levers for situations where there are tight, high-speed turns so that I can scrub speed with the rear brake while not disturbing front tire traction or upsetting my weight balance. Not to mention varying braking forces and timing.


----------



## Dunbar

GiddyHitch said:


> Not to mention varying braking forces and timing.


Or locking up the rear wheel in a panic stop.


----------



## grashoverride

I wonder where his left hand stays, while riding on the hoods... It looks to me like a unfinished bike, waiting for the rest of the parts.


----------



## Tigat

grashoverride said:


> I wonder where his left hand stays, while riding on the hoods... It looks to me like a unfinished bike, waiting for the rest of the parts.


 I can assure y'all that the Bandit is quite finished and quite remarkable. My left arm went missing at the shoulder almost 40 years ago. This bike represents almost a year of effort by Trek and its suppliers to come up with a single handed, single sided control system that ran better, safer and cleaner than the solutions I had cobbled together previously. Having ridden it around 500 miles over the past few weeks, in rain and shine, up and down mountains, I can say it is a resounding success.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Tigat said:


> I can assure y'all that the Bandit is quite finished . . . a resounding success.


Very cool! Most likely some of the guys questioning your unique solution are young and invincible and never considered the possibility that you might not be also.

Me, I'm and old [email protected] and quite impressed.

Here's wishing you many more years of great riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigat

Agreed, I am not young and certainly not invincible (broke my hip in a fall this July, a month before the Bandit was ready), and I probably set the young guys up by not sharing the motivation that brought this bike about. My purpose for joining the forum (today) and sharing was: 1. I think this is a really pretty bike that would tickle the fancy of Trek owners; 2. The engineering that went into this, and the passion for bikes and the people who ride them that it reflects, should put a smile on all our faces.


----------



## grashoverride

I don't feel young and invincible, but I definitely feel stupid. It never come up my mind that this may be the case, for that I am really sorry...
However, the bike looks awesome!


----------



## GiddyHitch

Great stuff, Tigat, truly inspirational.


----------



## Tigat

grashoverride said:


> I don't feel young and invincible, but I definitely feel stupid. It never come up my mind that this may be the case, for that I am really sorry...
> However, the bike looks awesome!


Thanks. No offense taken. As I said, it was my bad for not giving this enough context at the get go. In my little world, there is a garage littered with bikes with one handed cockpits and notions of same. In the big world outside, a well executed, innovative approach to a cycle for someone with an upper extremity challenge is rarer than a unicorn, which is why I am so grateful the wonderful folks at Trek took this on.


----------



## bcwall

I agree. Great stuff! Ride the wheels off it Tigat! Also good to hear a large bike manufacturer took the time to help you out. +1 for Trek.


----------



## nemorino

brainer23 said:


> what seat is that? looks mean


The saddle is an SMP Full Carbon 

Full Carbon


----------



## TucsonMTB

Another item for the "when I win the lottery" list!

I *am* going to win the lottery, right?

Yeah, sure, kid. :lol:


----------



## bradkay

My 2013 Domane 4.5. 

This is my third carbon fiber bike, though my first one from Trek (and my fifth Trek over the years). My first carbon bike was a '89 Specialized Allez Epic and then I bought a '90 Kestrel MXZ - the first production carbon mountain bike. For the past decade I have been riding mainly a 2003 Klein Q-Carbon Race (only carbon seat stays and fork, the rest Gradient aluminum), which was my first bike designed for a more comfortable riding position. 

I love the Domane... it is the most comfortable road bike I have ever ridden in my 5+ decades on this planet.


----------



## jc11tw

Here's my TREK from Taiwan 

First TREK* 2.5*








Second* Madone 5.5*


----------



## r1lee

2014 Domane 6.9 P1


----------



## dockt

2014 Domane 5 with DA 9000


----------



## mbaulfinger

Dockt that's beautiful bike! What paint scheme is that? Flat black with white outline logos?
Looked for it on treks site...really sharp!


----------



## dockt

mbaulfinger said:


> Dockt that's beautiful bike! What paint scheme is that? Flat black with white outline logos?
> Looked for it on treks site...really sharp!


Thank you! It is a 5.2 actually and is mostly matte black with some gloss black stripes and white outline Trek logo. Switched the Ultegra to DA. I believe last year, you could get this color combo in the 6 series or P1, but not entirely sure. The DA 5.9 this year is also matte black but with a solid gray Trek logo which didn't quite do it for me.


----------



## jeremyw

Here is the 5.9 Domane with Dura-Ace  Picked it up on Thursday this week.


----------



## GDTRFB

jeremyw said:


> Here is the 5.9 Domane with Dura-Ace  Picked it up on Thursday this week.
> 
> View attachment 289222


Looks pretty nice.
I picked this paint job (almost exactly the same) last year through Project One.
I had the P1 team do it custom, as this paint job was not offered.
I have starry night black & platinum.
Red 10-speed (not too happy with SRAM, they were just about to offer 11-speed as I ordered this), RXL wheels, RL stem & bars, RXL cages, Paridigm RL saddle.

Maybe I should be hitting Trek up for infringement on my design


----------



## Srode

moved to end


----------



## jeremyw

GDTRFB said:


> Maybe I should be hitting Trek up for infringement on my design
> 
> 
> View attachment 289420


Well yes, that does look similar. Thanks for the design inspiration! 







 After buying this I don't have any money left to pay a royalty but if our paths ever cross I'll buy you a coffee.


----------



## Srode

5600 miles on it since Sept 2012, a few upgrades here and there and a pro fit that came with the purchase.


----------



## plecko

My new






6.5


----------



## tihsepa

Mine.


----------



## gorilobo

My baby!


----------



## nigel91

gorilobo said:


> View attachment 290009
> 
> My baby!


Gorgeous bikes guys! Now get down your local LBS and get those steerer tubes cut! If you can't grab the front axle your stem is too high:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Just cut it yourself like me. Skip the middle man and save some dough.


----------



## tihsepa

nigel91 said:


> Gorgeous bikes guys! Now get down your local LBS and get those steerer tubes cut! If you can't grab the front axle your stem is too high:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Not everyone pretends to be pro.

Thats the right fit for some. Not so much for others.


----------



## y2kota

Bike resting during the last leg of the ride at a new commuter station.


----------



## nigel91

tihsepa said:


> Not everyone pretends to be pro.
> 
> Thats the right fit for some. Not so much for others.


Are we riding racing bikes or choppers??


----------



## jefflichty

My new 2012 madone 5.9 frame.
It was a replacement at work we never built up so I got it for a steal.
Major upgrade from my aluminum Scott. It's being built with my 105 group set and fulcrum 5 wheels, until I get some bontrager rxl's.


Just waiting on the front derailuer, head set, and shorter seat mast.


----------



## AndreSF

Hey!
Just finished my Trekenstein build. It's my first












:
'02 USPS/Shimano OCLV frame
7800 shifters & RD
6600 brakes
6700 FD & pedals
6800 cranks / BB
Jagwire cabling
Chris King No-Thread Headset
FSA SL-K stem
Lizard Skin DSP Race tape
Brooks C17 Cambium saddle
Control Tech carbon post
HED Belgium rims
DT Swiss 350 hubs / Competition spokes
Conti 4000s II tyres
neighbor's dog Johann

Got the frame in November with the headset pressed in, and built from there, mainly with gently used or NOS parts. The saddle and 7800 shifters are the highlights, IMHO. MY LBS built the wheels.


----------



## AndreSF

AndreSF said:


> Hey!
> Just finished my Trekenstein build.
> '02 USPS/Shimano OCLV frame
> ...
> neighbor's dog Johann
> 
> Forgot to mention the King TI cages. Woot!


----------



## TucsonMTB

AndreSF said:


> Hey!
> Just finished my Trekenstein build.
> '02 USPS/Shimano OCLV frame
> ...


Nice! I have always liked that color scheme. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DangerBill

My 2014 Domane 4.3


----------



## AndreSF

TucsonMTB said:


> Nice! I have always liked that color scheme. Thanks for sharing.


I like it too. It's certainly more flashy and obnoxious than where I suspected to end up, but I've grown to love it! The bike frame came with red Easton carbon bars (wrong size) and Blue Mavic Open Pro SUP's. If built as bought, holy moley that would be loud. The HED Belgiums and Brooks saddle bring it back to earth.

Just took it on its first real ride on Sunday. OMG!!! It's an animal!


----------



## tpcorr

DangerBill said:


> My 2014 Domane 4.3
> View attachment 292889


Grats on the new bike, I really like that color scheme. I test rode a 5.2 Domane and really liked it, but I'm not too fond of the black or white color scheme. Do you find yourself spending more time in the drops with the shallow bar?


----------



## DangerBill

tpcorr: I tend to spend more time up on the brake hoods than in the drops. If I had to choose on a 5.2 I'd probably go with the black, but guess I'd have to see it in person. Sometimes hard to tell based on the online photos. I know that was the case with my 4.3 The blue appears much deeper when you get it out in the sun.


----------



## GiddyHitch

I'm not a fan of stealth bikes, but the subtle detailing on the new 5.2 is actually very nice with the gloss/matte black color way.


----------



## GiddyHitch

nigel91 said:


> Are we riding racing bikes or choppers??


Choppers!










(My '13 Domane 5.2)


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

GiddyHitch said:


> I'm not a fan of stealth bikes, but the subtle detailing on the new 5.2 is actually very nice with the gloss/matte black color way.



Too many copy cats really killed the coolness.


----------



## AndreSF

womensecks said:


> bringing the thread back up.
> 
> *trek5200
> *


Very nice! Are you still on this?


----------



## Nssurge

My Trek Madone 5.9 DA

A little dirty as I've been too lazy/busy to clean it up! Still fairly new with around 500 miles on it.


----------



## ttimpe

DangerBill said:


> My 2014 Domane 4.3
> View attachment 292889


how you like the domane? What did you come from before this? Do or did you have back problems?


----------



## Natedeezy

Picked up my first road bike, can't wait.


----------



## nigel91

GiddyHitch said:


> Choppers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My '13 Domane 5.2)


LOL just what I need to get that tan under my chin!!

Nice dark grey Ultegra tho, Nigel likes this :thumbsup:


----------



## wanton007

New wheel upgrade


----------



## AndreSF

that looks pretty mean!


----------



## Neb

Not a very good picture, but I was pretty happy to see my bike yesterday:








Carrera Blue Domane Classics
Looks purple-ish due to the shop lights.

Unfortunately it's going back for a repaint due to paint defect  On a more positive note, what's an extra two weeks after waiting almost two months (and with the original ETA being end of May)


----------



## fao_89

Here is a picture of my 2013 Domane 4.3


----------



## tihsepa

......


----------



## Norcal_Roadie

Hi all - I bought my Domane in Sept '13 and have about 1600 miles on her now. At about 1500 I "upgraded" the wheels and tires from stock to a set of Easton EC70 SL (front and rear) with Gatorskins. The bike was awesome before and it's even better now. When I did the wheels I sprang for an Ultegra cassette (still 11-28, works for me). I've also ensured the gatorskins label is centered over the valve stem (per rule #40 from Velominati).


----------



## drmayer




----------



## nigel91

wanton007 said:


> New wheel upgrade
> 
> View attachment 293784


Wanna sell the Eastons?


----------



## r1lee

nigel91 said:


> Wanna sell the Eastons?


Would you be interested in a set of Aeolus 3 d3 clinchers?


----------



## drmayer

r1lee said:


> Would you be interested in a set of Aeolus 3 d3 clinchers?


Yes, pm me with details.


----------



## Lorge

My Madone 7


----------



## wanton007

nigel91 said:


> Wanna sell the Eastons?


Sorry. Easton's were already sold so I could buy these wheels. Sounds like R1Lee might have something for ya though


----------



## jefflichty

and its finally done...just in time for spring.
2012 Trek Madone 5.9 H2


----------



## Neb

Domane Classics Edition with a few mods.


----------



## Jon D

Neb said:


> View attachment 294647
> 
> 
> Domane Classics Edition with a few mods.


Very nice


----------



## five5

My 2013 Domane 6.9


----------



## dockt

My Trek Boone 9 with Ultegra 6800 and HED Ardennes + FR. Hard to pick up the red outline on the logo in pics.


----------



## BostonGreg

My new TREK Domane 5.2 just arrived!
Upgrades:
Bontrager RXL Carbon Saddle
Bontrager RXL Cages
LOOK Keo Blade 2 Titanium/Carbon Pedals
ZIPP 404 Carbon Clinchers
Vittoria Open Corsa III ISO Grip 700x23

Happy riding this Spring & Summer!


















And new Yakima & Whispbar Aero rack!




Happy riding!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

That's a huge canon printer with a huge top.


----------



## BostonGreg

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> That's a huge canon printer with a huge top.


LOL, that's actually a photography softbox on top of the Canon printer. That's my other hobby Nice eye!


----------



## nez

Hi, here's my 2 carbon treks. The fx 7.7 is my daily commuter and we do at least 150km a week. It's basically a flatbar madone 3.1 but I threw out the Tektro components and replaced them with either ultegra or tiagra components..so it's a bit of a frankenbike.

The madone 5.9 is my weekender and with our runs last around 80km. It's pretty std with the exception of the shimano rs81 c35s and the selle italia slr seat.

Oh, im in melbourne australia ...hence the metrics!


----------



## trek7100

BostonGreg said:


> My new TREK Domane 5.2 just arrived!
> Upgrades:
> Bontrager RXL Carbon Saddle
> Bontrager RXL Cages
> LOOK Keo Blade 2 Titanium/Carbon Pedals
> ZIPP 404 Carbon Clinchers
> Vittoria Open Corsa III ISO Grip 700x23
> 
> Happy riding this Spring & Summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And new Yakima & Whispbar Aero rack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy riding!



What kind of phone mount is that? Txs.


----------



## BostonGreg

It's a ROK FORM bike mount

Shop Mountable, Protective cases and Accessories for Apple iPhone and Samsung.


----------



## acckids

*Trek Cronus CX 61cm*

With Trek pushing the technology envelope, people are always trading up to the newest version which allows someone like me to buy their used stuff at a fraction of the cost. The Cronus CX makes a great roadbike. I usually run Schwalbe 28c due to rough roads but have a spare wheelset that I run 33c. Fit/Finish on this frameset is top notch. I have ridden steel, alum/carbon, alum and titanium and rank this at the top. The mini-V brakes stop great with little to no chatter. With pedals, it runs 18.8lbs with 105 group with Reynolds wheelset.


----------



## tihsepa

Dont know what it weighs.
Rides great.


----------



## Srode

tihsepa said:


> View attachment 295749
> Dont know what it weighs.
> Rides great.


Domane 4 series?


----------



## tihsepa

Srode said:


> Domane 4 series?


..4.5


----------



## BostonGreg

My new 2014 TREK Madone Seven Series Project One
Zipp Wheelset Firecrest Carbon Clincher 404
Vittoria Open Cora III ISO Grip Tires
LOOK KEO Blade 2 Titanium Pedals
Bontrager Carbon RXL Saddle
ROK<>FORM Mount
GARMIN 1000


----------



## BostonGreg




----------



## rjnear

My 2014 Domane 5.2


----------



## tihsepa

rjnear said:


> My 2014 Domane 5.2


Nice bike.
Fix that saddle.


----------



## r1lee

also remove the warning stickers.


----------



## obed




----------



## Trek_5200

2001 Trek 5200. Just had it serviced. Still looks brand new, and gets lots of praise


----------



## Dragonhead08

I never get bored of my Domane 4.5


----------



## Dragonhead08

Domane 4.5


----------



## BostonGreg

Dragonhead08 said:


> I never get bored of my Domane 4.5



THAT is a SWEET Domane! Love the Zipp's- are they 303?


----------



## MMsRepBike

BostonGreg said:


> THAT is a SWEET Domane! Love the Zipp stickers


Fixed.


----------



## Dragonhead08

BostonGreg said:


> THAT is a SWEET Domane! Love the Zipp's- are they 303?


Thanks! Actually they're 202s I intentionally made them look like 303. I love the deep dish look of the 303 but I wanted the stiffer resin and lighter weight of the 202 so I tried a visual trick by making new vinyl decals that were longer and a wee taller so from a step back and at a quick glance they look a bit like 303's


----------



## BostonGreg

Dragonhead08 said:


> Domane 4.5



Nice bike! 

May I ask exactly what seat post that is? Do you have a link to where you purchased it? I'd like to upgrade the seat post on my Madone 7 Series but I'm not sure if any post will fit? I feel like TREK has their own style different from the rest of the brands. 

I was looking at the Zipp SL seat posts-would that fit on a Madone 7 carbon frame?

Amazon.com : Zipp 2013 SL Speed Road Bicycle Seatpost (Black - 31.6 x 330 x 20SB) : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Dragonhead08

It's actually the original carbon post that came with it but I added a custom decal along the back of it. It's not full carbon though as the head is aluminum. I'm actually still debating on upgrading between the Bontrager XXX and zipp seatpost your looking at. What year is your Madonne? The newer ones use a seat mast instead of a traditional post


----------



## BostonGreg

Dragonhead08 said:


> What year is your Madonne? The newer ones use a seat mast instead of a traditional post


Thanks for replying. My madone is 2013 Project One and it does have a seat mast. So I can't upgrade to a nice Zipp post? Do I have any options besides the cap that came on it? Pics of my bike are on the page before your pics-it's the white/black/orange Madone. Thanks bud!


----------



## tihsepa

BostonGreg said:


> Thanks for replying. My madone is 2013 Project One and it does have a seat mast. So I can't upgrade to a nice Zipp post? Do I have any options besides the cap that came on it? Pics of my bike are on the page before your pics-it's the white/black/orange Madone. Thanks bud!


Nope, you cant run a regular seatpost. You have to run the mast like what you have now. 
I dont think there is anything but Bontrager available.


----------



## BostonGreg

Okay-thanks!


----------



## Dragonhead08

Your Madonne is no joke! Love the deep section zipps! You could always go with a white mast replacement and then jazz up with some custom vinyl decals


----------



## jefflichty

2012 Madone 5.9
working on upgrading the wheels to Bontrager Aeolus 3


----------



## alpdhuez45

My refurbished 2001 Trek 5500 USPS. This was repainted pearl white and given some modern updates to replace the worn out Dura Ace 7700 gruppo.


----------



## tihsepa

alpdhuez45 said:


> My refurbished 2001 Trek 5500 USPS. This was repainted pearl white and given some modern updates to replace the worn out Dura Ace 7700 gruppo.


Thats a great looking bike.


----------



## w. eric k.

*fantastic color! is that a project 1 color scheme? it doesnt appear on trek's color..*



Tigat said:


> Liguid Red in all matte finish, silver logos
> Aeolus D3 wheels (awesome)
> Dura Ace 9070 groupset (sort of) with two full sets of climbing button shifter controls, one set mounted on the top bar by the stem and the set of climbing buttons integrated into the hood.
> Single SRAM hydraulic brake lever, firing both front and rear SRAM hydraulic rim brakes
> Integrated duo trap sensors with Node 1.1
> Called the Bandit (long story)
> 
> 
> View attachment 288434
> 
> 
> View attachment 288435
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Fantastic color! is that an option for the 2014 Domane??


----------



## SundayNiagara

w. eric k. said:


> Tigat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liguid Red in all matte finish, silver logos
> Aeolus D3 wheels (awesome)
> Dura Ace 9070 groupset (sort of) with two full sets of climbing button shifter controls, one set mounted on the top bar by the stem and the set of climbing buttons integrated into the hood.
> Single SRAM hydraulic brake lever, firing both front and rear SRAM hydraulic rim brakes
> Integrated duo trap sensors with Node 1.1
> Called the Bandit (long story)
> 
> 
> View attachment 288434
> 
> 
> View attachment 288435
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Fantastic color! is that an option for the 2014 Domane??
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second the motion on the color.
Click to expand...


----------



## BostonGreg

2014 TREK Madone 7S Project One
2014 Zipp 404 Carbon Clinchers with Vittoria Open Corsa CXIII
DURA-ACE 9000 Groupset
Zipp SL-Sprint Stem + Zipp SL-70 Aero Bars 
LOOK KEO Blade 2 Titanium Carbon Pedals (Ti)
Bontrager Paradigm XXX Saddle


----------



## Dragonhead08

BostonGreg said:


> 2014 TREK Madone 7S Project One
> 2014 Zipp 404 Carbon Clinchers with Vittoria Open Corsa CXIII
> DURA-ACE 9000 Groupset
> Zipp SL-Sprint Stem + Zipp SL-70 Aero Bars
> LOOK KEO Blade 2 Titanium Carbon Pedals (Ti)
> Bontrager Paradigm XXX Saddle


The word Hot does not even begin to describe your bike!
Cool to see another illest fan!


----------



## mrwayhigh

>











2014 Trek Project One, Madone 7S 
Bontrager Aeolus 3 clinchers
SRAM Red 22
Look Keo Blade Ti

Finest bicycle I've ever had the pleasure to ride. Haven't raced as of yet, so it's mostly used for as many century rides as my schedule allows.


----------



## mrwayhigh

And.......my only complaint about the Madone 7S, that retails for over 10K! Trek can't seem let it leave with properly done paint. After the frames's 2nd trip to WI for touch up, it came back with these blemishes. Either missing clear coat or over spray. No response to email either. Otherwise I'm in love with it.


----------



## Dry Side

*Trek Domane 6.9 Disc*










Frame	Trek Domane 6.9 Disc
Fork	Trek IsoSpeed full carbon disc
Tires	Bontrager Tubeless Ready R3 Road Tire (25mm)
Wheels	Bontrager Affinity Elite Disc Tubeless Ready
Drivetrain	Shimano Dura-Ace Di2
Brakes	Shimano RS785 hydraulic discs (140mm rotors)
Seat Post	Bontrager Ride Tuned Carbon seatmast cap
Saddle	Bontrager Paradigm RXL
Handlebar	Bontrager Race X Lite IsoZone
Stem	Thomson Elite X4 
Pedals	Shimano PD-9000 Dura-Ace
Weight: 17lbs

Running tires tubeless. 85 psi.


----------



## Tigat

*Is this a 2014 color?*



w. eric k. said:


> Tigat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liguid Red in all matte finish, silver logos
> 
> 
> View attachment 288434
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> *Fantastic color! is that an option for the 2014 Domane??*
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. The Liquid Red shows up on again off again on the P1 site, but it's never been widely available in matte.
Click to expand...


----------



## RicKaysen

My new Domane 4.3 on the George Washington Bridge


----------



## jfondell

RicKaysen said:


> View attachment 298078
> 
> 
> My new Domane 4.3 on the George Washington Bridge


I just bought this exact bike yesterday!


----------



## jobryan26

2014 Trek Madone 6 Series P1.


----------



## AndreSF

subtle and understated...nice


----------



## jobryan26

Before my current Fizik Antares R3 Braided saddle.


----------



## kozak79

My 2006 Trek Madone 5.5

Upgraded with HED Ardennes SL Wheels, Dura Ace 9000 Group, and FSA K-Wing Handlebars, Stem and Seatpost.


----------



## TucsonMTB

kozak79 said:


> My 2006 Trek Madone 5.5
> 
> Upgraded with HED Ardennes SL Wheels, Dura Ace 9000 Group, and FSA K-Wing Handlebars, Stem and Seatpost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I really like that bike! As nice as the latest models are, they just look "funny" compared to this graceful frame.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## netromsa

Dry Side said:


> Frame Trek Domane 6.9 Disc
> Fork Trek IsoSpeed full carbon disc
> Tires Bontrager Tubeless Ready R3 Road Tire (25mm)
> Wheels Bontrager Affinity Elite Disc Tubeless Ready
> Drivetrain Shimano Dura-Ace Di2
> Brakes Shimano RS785 hydraulic discs (140mm rotors)
> Seat Post Bontrager Ride Tuned Carbon seatmast cap
> Saddle Bontrager Paradigm RXL
> Handlebar Bontrager Race X Lite IsoZone
> Stem Thomson Elite X4
> Pedals Shimano PD-9000 Dura-Ace
> Weight: 17lbs
> 
> Running tires tubeless. 85 psi.


Nice bike! What size is it?


----------



## SROC3

Here's my 2014 Domane 5.2, 50cm 
- WTB seat
- FSA K-force compact carbon bars
- Dura Ace 9000 C50 Wheels
- Arundel side-loader carbon cage
- Ultegra 6800 pedals

16.5 lbs.


----------



## HISI808

Here's my 2014 Project One Madone Six Series...quite possibly the last one ever made...


----------



## Ciric

First road bike ...can't wait to get some miles on it


----------



## rlsmith17

Here is my new Domane 5.2


----------



## dockt

My Emonda SLR.


----------



## Rider5200

My new 2014 Madone Six Series. Quick, extremely comfortable, handles like a dream. I kind of like it...


----------



## HISI808

Rider5200 said:


> My new 2014 Madone Six Series. Quick, extremely comfortable, handles like a dream. I kind of like it...
> 
> View attachment 300396


What type of pump is that?


----------



## Rider5200

HISI808 said:


> What type of pump is that?


Bontrager Air Support HP Pro. They make two models, long and short. This is the short version. I have one on each of my bikes.

Bontrager: Air Support HP Pro (Model #11244)


----------



## HISI808

Rider5200 said:


> Bontrager Air Support HP Pro. They make two models, long and short. This is the short version. I have one on each of my bikes.
> 
> Bontrager: Air Support HP Pro (Model #11244)


Thanks!


----------



## Srode

Domane 6 P1 frame, 6700 ultegra compact with 12/23 cassette, zipp 101 with G3 Power tap hub, 25mm GP4000S, carbon fiber Dura Ace SPD-SLs, and Blackburn CF bottle holders. Playing with an Adamo attack demo saddle on a century ride in the picture - Selle SMP Lite 209 on it normally.


----------



## biciklanto

Here's my ride while out yesterday in southern Germany:


----------



## netromsa

Looking good! Which model is it?


----------



## Wicked2006

*My new 2015 Trek Emonda SL-8.....*

This bike is incredible and fun to ride! First picture of it for this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## Horze




----------



## rossb

Trek Emonda SL6. I didn't like the white saddle and bar tape that come stock, so I've swapped the saddle with a Selle Italia SLC had the bars re-taped, and also replaced the stock wheels with Fulcrum Racing 1s.


----------



## rossb

Same bike, but with my custom DT Swiss wheels from prowheelbuilder.com.


----------



## BPDunit90




----------



## giosblue

*Trek 5200 2004. A bit Different.*

My Trek 5200 with a new paint job.


----------



## Trek_5200

giosblue said:


> My Trek 5200 with a new paint job.


very nice!!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Where's the Trek logo??? I used to own a 1997 Trek 5200 in ice blue. I regret selling it one of my friend.


----------



## Trek_5200

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Where's the Trek logo??? I used to own a 1997 Trek 5200 in ice blue. I regret selling it one of my friend.


I made my 2001 5200 my winter bike. Rode it today. Look nicer in my opinion than most of what's being sold today, but after all these year the performance lags a bit.


----------



## giosblue

It does feel a little bit dead compared, to my Bianchi Sempre.It's a very smooth ride though. Having said that every time I ride it I really enjoy the ride. Personally I think they're a cracking bike. I have my Bianchi and my Litespeed Icon and I don't feel like I'm missing out when I ride the Trek. I tried to to give it a classic look with Silver components. It's Honda Cobalt Pearlescent Blue. Really sparkles in the sunlight.


----------



## jumbojuice

Hello everyone, here's my Domane 4.5 Disc.


----------



## nigel91

2014 Madone 5.2 Ultegra 6800...
View attachment 302313
View attachment 302314
View attachment 302315
View attachment 302316


----------



## acckids

I like the look of the Madone. The black/white scheme is simple but classy. Also one that you won't get tired of. My body measurements fit the Domane better but I like the Madones looks better.


----------



## HPtrek2300

*trek 2300*

Hello everyone,

This is my Trek 2300. It is full carbon, minus the seat stim. I ride it to work everyday, the first day my boss saw it he was like "wow, that's like a 20,000 dollar bike"... lol. I like it though, it's old, but I think it's got style.


----------



## HPtrek2300

My trek 2300! Full carbon. Anyone know what something like this is worth?


----------



## Trek_5200

HPtrek2300 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my Trek 2300. It is full carbon, minus the seat stim. I ride it to work everyday, the first day my boss saw it he was like "wow, that's like a 20,000 dollar bike"... lol. I like it though, it's old, but I think it's got style.


I thought the 2300 had an aluminum frame?
2005 Trek 2300 - BikePedia 
Frame ConstructionTIG-welded/bonded


----------



## HPtrek2300

Oh, well the guy I bought it from told me it was full carbon, I bought it for $400. It's so light I can lift it with my pinky finger. Idk, now I'm confused.


----------



## Trek_5200

HPtrek2300 said:


> Oh, well the guy I bought it from told me it was full carbon, I bought it for $400. It's so light I can lift it with my pinky finger. Idk, now I'm confused.


I looked at this bike years ago. It's there aluminum frame combined with their best components.


----------



## ibericb

HPtrek2300 said:


> My trek 2300! Full carbon. Anyone know what something like this is worth?


It's worth what the next buyer would pay. My guess would be~$300-400, depending on condition. What year?

I doubt it's full carbon. It looks like a pre-2000 model, -- C-tubes bonded with Al lugs, and Easton Al rear stays, and Al fork. The pic is not great, but it looks like the shifters were swapped from the OEM downtube to integrated brake style.

You might get an idea of the value range here.


----------



## Trek_5200

In good condition , I bet it makes a great commuter or winter bike


----------



## netromsa

@ jumbo juice, great looking domane! What size is it?


----------



## Bartman1

First road bike at age 50. Bought a couple months back. Madone 3.1. Plenty good enough for me


----------



## Corey213

My Madone 5.2 built from the ground up. Went from Cannondale to Trek. Always knew I wanted a Trek but this bike is ridiculously fast, light and eye catching.
View attachment 302465


----------



## nigel91

Finally took a decent photo without the garage door...
View attachment 302591


A misty morning in summer, rare here.


----------



## rlsmith17

rlsmith17 said:


> Here is my new Domane 5.2
> View attachment 300209



Here is an updated pic of my Domane 5.2 with Boyd 44mm Clinchers


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

How does the Boyd 44mm handle? I have the 38mm and feel any strong cross-wind.


----------



## stejam

Trek Emonda SLR custom build

13.12 lbs but waiting on Bontrager integrated bar / stem and seat clams to change the seat to carbon railed seat.

Shocked that the frame was 50grams over weight with everything removed. Plus the frame is only a 54 when Trek claim the 56 is the 690g standard.


----------



## Wicked2006

stejam said:


> Trek Emonda SLR custom build
> 
> 13.12 lbs but waiting on Bontrager integrated bar / stem and seat clams to change the seat to carbon railed seat.
> 
> Shocked that the frame was 50grams over weight with everything removed. Plus the frame is only a 54 when Trek claim the 56 is the 690g standard.


Great looking bike man! Nice and light. Enjoy!


----------



## Wicked2006

*Here's mine....*

This is my 2015 Trek Emonda on the work-stand. It's pretty light. It's a great to ride. It's very comfortable and it has great power transfer.


----------



## rlsmith17

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> How does the Boyd 44mm handle? I have the 38mm and feel any strong cross-wind.


For me they handle good and i really like them. Cross winds are not bad but gusts will certainly get your attention. I also have the Altamonts and like those as well.


----------



## r1lee

stejam said:


> Trek Emonda SLR custom build
> 
> 13.12 lbs but waiting on Bontrager integrated bar / stem and seat clams to change the seat to carbon railed seat.
> 
> Shocked that the frame was 50grams over weight with everything removed. Plus the frame is only a 54 when Trek claim the 56 is the 690g standard.
> 
> View attachment 303259


Is that a giant slr overdrive 2 stem?


----------



## r1lee

Almost done, it's a 2013 madone project 1 with red22 and dura ace direct mount brakes. Pro stealth evo bars/stem.

My speed concept in the background.

Hoping this comes in at 13.5lbs.


----------



## inthesticks

r1lee said:


> Almost done, it's a 2013 madone project 1 with red22 and dura ace direct mount brakes. Pro stealth evo bars/stem.
> 
> My speed concept in the background.
> 
> Hoping this comes in at 13.5lbs.
> 
> View attachment 303371


Nice build, sweet looking bike.
It will be very tough to come in at 13.5...I have the 2 of those (2013 and 2014 7.9 P1's)with all Carbon, bars, stem, seat, Red group..aelous 5 wheelset still close to 16lbs. Also two 6 series and those both come in close to 16lbs (granted all of these are with Speedplay stainless pedals and carbon bottle cages..).
SLR on order right now with a Red 22 groupset, should be here Apr..


----------



## r1lee

inthesticks said:


> Nice build, sweet looking bike.
> It will be very tough to come in at 13.5...I have the 2 of those (2013 and 2014 7.9 P1's)with all Carbon, bars, stem, seat, Red group..aelous 5 wheelset still close to 16lbs. Also two 6 series and those both come in close to 16lbs (granted all of these are with Speedplay stainless pedals and carbon bottle cages..).
> SLR on order right now with a Red 22 groupset, should be here Apr..


Good to know, should be ready by next weekend.


----------



## kookieCANADA

inthesticks said:


> Nice build, sweet looking bike.
> It will be very tough to come in at 13.5...I have the 2 of those (2013 and 2014 7.9 P1's)with all Carbon, bars, stem, seat, Red group..aelous 5 wheelset still close to 16lbs. Also two 6 series and those both come in close to 16lbs (granted all of these are with Speedplay stainless pedals and carbon bottle cages..).
> SLR on order right now with a Red 22 groupset, should be here Apr..


I've got the 2011 6 Series with 2011 Force currently weighing ~16.1lbs (54cm). I plan to get Red22 and put on either the RXL or Zipp 101 wheelset. Should come around 14.7-15lbs for the complete bike.


----------



## r1lee

inthesticks said:


> Nice build, sweet looking bike.
> It will be very tough to come in at 13.5...I have the 2 of those (2013 and 2014 7.9 P1's)with all Carbon, bars, stem, seat, Red group..aelous 5 wheelset still close to 16lbs. Also two 6 series and those both come in close to 16lbs (granted all of these are with Speedplay stainless pedals and carbon bottle cages..).
> SLR on order right now with a Red 22 groupset, should be here Apr..



Tomorrow will be the day. Got to get the steerer tube cut, but right now without my titanium speedplays, fully built with garmin mount and cages, 13.5lbs and that's on a questionable scale that always reads high.


----------



## shanehill

Here's my '12 Speed Concept that I put together a month or so ago. My first time trial is in 2 weeks.


----------



## [email protected]

My 2010 5.2 became my single speed.
My new Emonda SL with my Dura ace 7900 with the 6870 Di2 Shifters, derailleurs.


----------



## stejam

r1lee said:


> Is that a giant slr overdrive 2 stem?


it was but its now all 3T


----------



## Trek_5200

Just cleaned up my 5200. Everything is original except the wheels and handlebar which I updated in the Fall of 2013


----------



## inthesticks

The wife's SLR, shocking light weight, she really likes it. SRAM Red 22, TLR Aeolus 3, Speedplay Zero pedals. 
Once the weather gets a little nicer we will get a few pictures up, these are from the garage.


----------



## Wicked2006

Hey there everyone. Went on a windy ride yesterday. Total of 55 miles in rolling hills. The Emonda isn't all that aero but I can tell you this much it handled the winds pretty good if you ask me. I love it. The wind slowed me down but that's a given. Here's a picture of her in all her glory. She weighs in at 15.85 lbs. It's a great all around bike no doubt.


----------



## nigel91

2013 Project One Madone 6.9 SSL in Leopard colours, 6700 & RS81 C35s...enjoy(I am) :thumbsup:

View attachment 305460
View attachment 305461
View attachment 305462

View attachment 305463


----------



## acckids

Nice Madone but you are really bad at staging a photo. Your Madone looks like it is falling over.


----------



## goodboyr

Hahaha. Good one.


----------



## nigel91

Lol remind me to make sure in future all my shots are dead side on, shot on wide angle in the garage with bottles in cages and EPMS fitted under the seat!!

Take a look at some of the other photos here before you criticize anyone who tries anything 'interesting'.

Peace man. :thumbsup:


----------



## rlsmith17

rlsmith17 said:


> Here is an updated pic of my Domane 5.2 with Boyd 44mm Clinchers
> 
> View attachment 303111


Long story short - a few weeks back while getting ready to ride, the bike was leaning against my SUV while i was getting ready. It was a windy day and the wind caught the bike and it fell onto the curb with the left seat stay taking the blunt of the impact. Made a terrible sound, knocked off some paint and scratched it pretty good. A week later its making a bad cracking/creaking sound when under power and it sounded like it was coming from the BB. Took it to the LBS and found out the frame is cracked in one of the spots that took the blunt of the impact.


----------



## ibericb

rlsmith17 said:


> Long story short - a few weeks back while getting ready to ride, the bike was leaning against my SUV while i was getting ready. It was a windy day and the wind caught the bike and it fell onto the curb with the left seat stay taking the blunt of the impact. Made a terrible sound, knocked off some paint and scratched it pretty good. A week later its making a bad cracking/creaking sound when under power and it sounded like it was coming from the BB. Took it to the LBS and found out the frame is cracked in one of the spots that took the blunt of the impact.


That sucks! Sadly, it's one of the perils of carbon composite frames - as designed materials they don't take loads for which they weren't designed very gracefully. 

Going with a Trek crash replacement frame?


----------



## MMsRepBike

That's an easy fix for a couple hundred bucks. No need for a whole new frame.


----------



## rlsmith17

ibericb said:


> That sucks! Sadly, it's one of the perils of carbon composite frames - as designed materials they don't take loads for which they weren't designed very gracefully.
> 
> Going with a Trek crash replacement frame?



Yes. I was able to get the 6 series frame and it should be here in a week or two.


----------



## rlsmith17

My 2015 Emonda SL6


----------



## Vtchuck

*Do LeMond Bikes Count?*

As this model was built by Trek under contract:


----------



## topoftheworldma

*Trek Madone 5.2*









2008 Trek Madone 2008

Stock except: wheels Easton Circuit, tires Michelin Pro Race , handlebars Easton carbon EC 90 SL, saddle Selle Italia Flow

Bought it used on eBay a few years back, a great deal I thought. Love this bike!


----------



## bellzisu

Domane 4.0. Have 105 components to swap out the Sora... (even though these new sora components are actually a step above decent)

Had the bike loaded down for Ragbrai here in Iowa. Made the ride a lot more enjoyable then with my old 2.3


----------



## inthesticks

Wicked2006 said:


> This is my 2015 Trek Emonda on the work-stand. It's pretty light. It's a great to ride. It's very comfortable and it has great power transfer.


Wifes SLR, SRAM Red, everything Carbon (carbon stem was on backorder but since has been installed). Rides like a dream she says.


----------



## wedge962005

This is a long overdue post. Here is my Project 1 Speed Concept with Ultegra 6870 Di2 and a Dura Ace 9000 crank with Precision 4iiii power meter. She's a rocket. When I'm not racing her, she's often on display as a Project 1 show piece.


----------



## ralph1

Here is my new 2015 Emonda SL8 62cm, DA 9000, 3T cockpit, Ksyrium SLR wheels (front not on at the moment), 7kg as it sits, got to go for its first ride on Saturday, get the setup right then look at cutting the steerer.


----------



## Hoss NJ

*Domane 5.9 Ultegra Di2*

Here's my 2016 Trek Domane 5.9 Ultegra Di2.


----------



## moonoi

Just built this up last weekend, 2015 Emonda SL. 

I transferred the components from my old Giant TCR Advanced SL except the bar and stem. Currently comes in at 7.3Kg. 

Frame is a size 60, Reynolds Assault SLG wheelset, Bontrager RXL Isozone VR-CF bars and RXL stem, Zipp Alumina bottles cages with a Prologo Naga Evo Nack saddle.


----------



## TREKIN

My rides. Cannot go wrong with a Trek


----------



## aruyt

@inthesticks,

Also went with that color scheme. I was afraid of it looking too "Celeste Blue", but it's good. I thought it was the best of the standard Project One colors, and I didn't have to pay for a color upgrade! Glad I bought when I did, because the 2016 P1 colors are not that great, IMO. 

Since these pics have been taken, I've changed a few things. Upgraded my wheels (custom Tune/Pacenti/CX Ray build), and changed out the saddle (twice!). I really love the cork colored tape and the Jagwire cables, gives the bike a classy look. Mine is (only) just under 14 lbs with pedals and some extra stuff (mounts, cages, etc.), but I have DA 9000 and more aluminum parts (wheels, bar, stem, etc.). The bike is crazy light, but I'm far more impressed with the stiffness and "snap" to how it rides. Takes off in a split second, and almost keeps itself moving uphill.


----------



## sneakyracer

My 2015 Trek Emonda (SL8 RED) , stock except Pacenti Wheels (DT350 hubs). Size 58 and about 15 lbs with everything.


----------



## wedge962005

Here's the Madone 9 P1 H2


----------



## [email protected]

*My trek y77*

I picked this up off of eBay planning to strip it and sell the 25th anniversary Groupo and build it with Ultegra 6800. Came with the box for the Groupo figured I would get 1500 2000 easily. Did not know the parts are sterling silver plated. My wife is not a cyclist, seen the bike when it arrives and said there's no way you could take that apart it's gorgeous most beautiful bike I've ever seen let's hang it on the wall. Problem now, I don't get to ride the bike. Bike has never been Ridin in 18 years. Do I flip it and buy another y 77 to build?


----------



## acckids

*2011 Trek Cronus CX*

Used as roadbike


----------



## jwalther

62cm SL6.


----------



## ckindt

*2016 Domane 4.3 Disc 62cm*


----------



## SundayNiagara

How do you post a picture?


----------



## Rashadabd

Click reply and then click on the picture icon on your far right. Select whether you want to post from your computer or a URL, upload it and take it form there.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Rashadabd said:


> Click reply and then click on the picture icon on your far right. Select whether you want to post from your computer or a URL, upload it and take it form there.



Thanks.


----------



## SundayNiagara

I don't See a picture icon.


----------



## ralph1

My new steed, Madone 6.9 62cm H1 fit with DA 9000, Ultegra cranks Ksyrium SL wheels








[/URL]


----------



## ralph1

And an updated pic of my Emonda








[/URL]


----------



## ArtV86

Here is mine......will confess that I got it used. Also, the guy I got it from is just a LITTLE bit faster than me.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

^ Now THAT is a bike with a pedigree!


----------



## TREKIN

Was that one of Fabian's bikes?


----------



## ArtV86

Yes. Last year's bike.


----------



## ArtV86

Here is my Trek which I actually ride.


----------



## TommyNIK

Here's my week-old 2016 Trek Domane 4.3. I replaced the stock saddle with my Selle Italia from my other bike and added Shimano SPD M520 pedals. I also use a Garmin Edge 810 w/heart monitor and the Varia radar unit. I also added the Trek DuoTrap speed/cadence sensor to the left chainstay and the 810 picked it up immediately.


----------



## Wicked2006

Hi there. Added some Williams 58's. I love them. So much fun to ride. I still have my H Plus Son with my Chris King hubs. Both sets rock. Right now I'm all about carbon wheels. Lol!


----------



## Cleanneon98

Just picked this up yesterday, traded in my 2014 Fuji Gran Fondo 2.5 which was a 5700 series 105 group with some mixed components, and was a bit large for me. This new bike fits me much better, and is a much better bike for me to grow with.

Plans are to get my Boyd Altamont wheels converted for 11 speed, and install them on the bike with a set of 25c GP4000s2 tires. I immediately ditched the stock Bontrager R2 tires and installed an extra set of 23c GP4000s2 tires onto the stock wheels.

I was messaging TREK and they said their expo thing is this week so I was going to wait for the SL6 to go on sale, but as I was looking at the site, some sizes were disappearing, and my dealer only had a few left in the local DC in my size so I bit the bullet cause I really liked the color, and the groupset is a COMPLETE 6800 Ultegra.

Now if it would only stop raining :mad2:....I think I'm going to ask my fiancee for a trainer for Christmas


----------



## airish1531

My Domane


----------



## airish1531

*My domane*


----------



## marcm

Emonda SLR 10 
10.75 pounds


----------



## moonoi

Replaced my Emonda with this


----------



## 768Q

One of Kevin Livingston's 1999 USPS team bikes and now my occasional ride.


----------



## acckids

Quill stems may be heavy but the ultimate in adjustability. Still looking good. I remember wanting one of these but could never afford it.


----------



## JSR

View attachment 317824


2017 Domane SL 6 Disc. New as of today!


----------



## GTScott

Added to the collection...this one makes me want to be a better man.


----------



## mbaulfinger

Its a beauty! thanks for sharing a photo.


----------



## kevina6

Replaced my 4.5 Madone with a 9 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceugene

Trek Emonda SLR Disc - Project One - H1


Weight: ~7.15kg / 15.75lb


Frame: H1 54cm Trek Emonda SLR Disc - Project One
Fork: Trek Emonda SLR Disc
Headset: Cane Creek Forty Carbon
Seatmast: Trek Integrated Seatmast Cap
Saddlle: S-Works Romin Evo - 143mm
Stem: Ritchey C220 - 110mm - -6deg
Bar: ENVE SES Road Bar - 42cm
Bartape: Lizard Skins DSP - 3.2mm - Black
Bottle Cages: Blackburn Cinch - Matte Black
Brakes: SRAM HRD Flat Mount
Rotors: Campagnolo H11 - 160mm
Front Derailleur: SRAM eTap
Rear Derailleur: SRAM eTap WiFli
Crankset: SRAM Red 22 - GXP - 170mm
Chainrings: SRAM Red 22 - 50/34t
Chain: KMC X11SL - Ti-Nitride
Levers: SRAM eTap HRD
Cassette: SRAM Red XG-1190 - 11-30t
Rims: ENVE SES 5.6 Disc
Hubs: White Industries CLD - 24h - Gold
Spokes: DT Aerolite
Skewers: Shift-Up X12 Thru-Axle - L123 Maxle Front - L168 Maxle Rear
Tires: Zipp Tangente Speed RT25 - 25mm
Pedals: Garmin Vector 2
Mounts: K-Edge Race Mount, Ritchey C220 GoPro Mount.


.
.
.


----------



## spdntrxi

^ I like


----------



## SROC3

^
^
That's a nice red bike!!!!

Here's my Domane 5.9 Di2:

FullSizeRender 5 by Patrick Lim, on Flickr

IMG_2203 by Patrick Lim, on Flickr


----------



## 768Q

Been searching for a Y Foil and this is what I ended up with, pretty original except will be sourcing the original 3T stem back on it, I also got the bent back Thomson post with it but put a 3T on it for now as didn't like the look of the Thompson, Dura Ace on it is pretty much perfect condition so it will stay as well as I was originally thing a new DA group for it.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice my y77


----------



## 768Q

tv264 you have a PM ;-)


----------



## [email protected]

I have 40 photos. Send me your email and I can send them.


----------



## jwalther

2016 Emonda SLR.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice, I love the red. I got the sl6 in black because the red offered looks a little orange.the project 1 red looks a lot more red.


----------



## yancy0303

2018 Domane ALR Disc with new Bontrager Paradigm CX RSL tubular wheelset.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avmech

2018 Domane SL6


----------



## Rider07




----------



## floridave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked2006

Here’s my 2019 Trek Domane SLR 7 P1! It’s a great ride and looks even better in person. Got about 300 miles on it. It’s the best bike I’ve ever ridden to this point! 

Had a pro fit done. It’s adjusted to me. The picture below is after it was built. Enjoy! I love this bike. Thank you Trek!


----------



## BikeToCamp

It's not carbon. But it looks like it...


----------



## blakcloud

2020 Trek Domame SL6. So far it is a keeper. Not the best photo but it will do. Pedals are White Industry with Bruce Gordon half clips. New Rene Herse tires andDura Ace cassette 12-28 ordered.


----------



## Germanrazor

My 12' Madone 3.1


----------



## mindmajick

Trek Domane 2018 in blue is my wife's. It's an sl5.

Trek Domane 2020 in Black and red is mine. It's a 2020 SL frame but with carbon wheels and dura ace groupset..









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevina6

Madone SLR 9










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floridave

Trek Boone cyclocross bike that’s become my do it all except mtb trails bike. 





























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 768Q

Here is myTrek collection, One of Kevin Livingston’s 1999 whips, one I built for the wife to match, a 1998 V Foil 77 and a steel 560es I acquired from a old neighbor.


----------

